# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  التجمع الثاني للامهات اللي مسجلين عيالهم بمدرسة الشويفات ... حياااااكم ....

## حلم صيفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


كثرت الاستفسارات عن مدرسة الشويفات وكثرت المواضيع اللي تسأل ...

وكلنا نبي الافضل لعيالنا .. ومدرسة الشويفات من المدارس اللي لها بصمة وااااضحة في مجال التعليم ....

ومن عقب ما اغلق التجمع الاول .. نبدأ الحين بالجزء الثاني ^^

نتبادل هني الخبرات والاستفسارات .. 

ويكون مرجع لكل من عنده اي معلومة او اي سؤال ....


والحين حيااااااااااااااااااااااااكم ^^

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## حلم صيفي

انا ان شاء الله بسجل بنوتتي بفرع ابوظبي 

وصارلي مدة اتصل عليهم وكل مرة يقولون الاسبوع الياي نفتح التسجيل ...

واليوم اتصلت عليهم .. قالولي 1 / 4 

اللي عنده علم يخبرنا

----------


## sweeeet

حبيبتي انا افضل انج اتسيرين لهم هالاسبوع ..
لانهم خلاص ببيدون يسجلون الطلبه الجدد....

انا ولدي ( فرع خليفة أ ) فيها من سنتين والحمد لله امور طيبه ومستواه دوم للاحسن 
الاسبوع اللي طاف كان اخر مهله للطلبه الموجودين ف المدرسه عسب انجدد لهم اذا نبا 

ف اتوقع انه هالاسبوع بيفتحون المجال للطلبه الجدد..

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

ااااااب

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

انااا وياكم ان شاءالله بسجل ولدي هلاسبوع وبنضم لمجموعتكم موفقين انا فرع خليفه أ

----------


## nada777

بنات انا قدمت اوراق ابني في شويفات دبي ل كي جي ون بس مين بتعرف متى بكون مقابله الاولاد لانه بدي اسافر بس خايفة انو يتصلو علي!!

----------


## أو زايد

وين مكانهم في دبي..؟

----------


## عوشة

وانا بعد دقيت قالوا نهاية الشهر

----------


## حلم صيفي

> حبيبتي انا افضل انج اتسيرين لهم هالاسبوع ..
> لانهم خلاص ببيدون يسجلون الطلبه الجدد....
> 
> انا ولدي ( فرع خليفة أ ) فيها من سنتين والحمد لله امور طيبه ومستواه دوم للاحسن 
> الاسبوع اللي طاف كان اخر مهله للطلبه الموجودين ف المدرسه عسب انجدد لهم اذا نبا 
> 
> ف اتوقع انه هالاسبوع بيفتحون المجال للطلبه الجدد..


 
هلا اختي 

انا سرت لهم اكثر من مرة ودوم يقولون لي اتصلي ونحنا نخبرج مافي داعي تيين هنا ...

بس انا ناوية اسير لهم الاحد الياي ان شاء الله ..

----------


## حلم صيفي

> وانا بعد دقيت قالوا نهاية الشهر


 
وين بتسجلين ولدج ؟ اقصد اي فرع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلم صيفي

> بنات انا قدمت اوراق ابني في شويفات دبي ل كي جي ون بس مين بتعرف متى بكون مقابله الاولاد لانه بدي اسافر بس خايفة انو يتصلو علي!!


 
حتى انا عندي نفس السؤال ... لاني بسافر اخر شهر ستة واتمنى اقدر اسوي كل الامور قبل لا اسافر ...

----------


## حلم صيفي

> انااا وياكم ان شاءالله بسجل ولدي هلاسبوع وبنضم لمجموعتكم موفقين انا فرع خليفه أ


 
هلا ومرااااااحب ... 

بس خبرينا بالتفاصيل يوم تسجلين عشان نستفيد من بعض ..

----------


## nada777

> وين مكانهم في دبي..؟


بتعرفي مدرسه ويلنجتن تقريبا بنفس المنطقة

----------


## ساره خالد

الله أكبر كبيرا .. والحمد الله كثيرااا ... وسبحان الله بكرا وأصيلاااا

----------


## عوشة

> وين بتسجلين ولدج ؟ اقصد اي فرع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خليفة ا ان شاء الله

----------


## Roo7_AD

حتى انا سرت بسجل بنتي هالاسبوع قالوا اخر الشهر >> فرع خليفه أ

----------


## مها العين

السلام عليكم 
اشحالكم عساكم بخير ..
انا عندي اول ولدي بدخله كيج وان في مدرسة شويفات 
وابي اعرف شو نظامهم وكيف تدريسهم اوكيه ولا لالا 
وابي اعرف في تدريس اللغه الانجليزيه والعربي اوكيه ولا لالالا

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

خواتي ,,, ممكن تفيدوني ,,
بنتي بتكون عالسنه اليايه كيجي1 انشالله وبغيت أنشدكن ,, أول يوم دراسي طبعا بتشل معاها اللانش بوكس وهل تشل معاها شنطه صغيره؟؟؟؟ أو ماله داعي ,,
بمعنى الكيجي 1 يشلون معاهم شنط يوميا ((غير شنطة اللانش بوكس))؟؟؟

----------


## حلم صيفي

> السلام عليكم 
> اشحالكم عساكم بخير ..
> انا عندي اول ولدي بدخله كيج وان في مدرسة شويفات 
> وابي اعرف شو نظامهم وكيف تدريسهم اوكيه ولا لالا 
> وابي اعرف في تدريس اللغه الانجليزيه والعربي اوكيه ولا لالالا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وانا مثلج اختي وافتر راااااسي من كثر البحث بين المدارس والتدوير والاستفسارات ...
والمدارس كثييييييييرة ... وسويت زيارات وايد 
بس اخر الشي استقريت على الشويفات .. والصراحة قررت اترك بنتي عندهم سنة واذا ما عجبتني بنقلها تدرس كي جي 2 في مدرسة ثانية 
بس انا مرتاحة نفسيا خاصة يوم دخلتها وشفت العيال والنظام والقوانين وتعامل المدرسات مع العيال ( لاني كنت اراقبهم من الشباك ) ...
ومن ناحية اللغة بقولج موقف صار معنا يوم سرنا نشوف المدرسة 
كنت انا وريلي والعيال وكان في عائلة مصرية بعد تبي تشوف المدرسة .. قاموا قالولنا انهم بيطرشون بنت من طلابها عشان تراوينا المدرسة .. والبنت يلست تشرحلنا كل شي بالانجلش و بقيت معنا تقريبا نص ساعة ترد على استفساراتنا .. ويوم خلصنا وكنا بنرد البيت سألت البنت عن جنسية المدرسات .. قالت اغلبهم اجانب وعقبها سألتها انتي من وين ؟؟؟ 
وقالت انها مصرية من القاهرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وعينكم تشوف العائلة المصرية اللي كانت معنا .. انصدمواااااااااااا ... قالت نحنا قلنا هذي اكيييييييييد اجنبية وطلعت مصرية ومعنا من نص ساعة ومب عارفين ^^
بالنسبة للغة العربية ترا ما ادري بس اظن اهتمامهم بالانجلش اكثر ..





> خواتي ,,, ممكن تفيدوني ,,
> بنتي بتكون عالسنه اليايه كيجي1 انشالله وبغيت أنشدكن ,, أول يوم دراسي طبعا بتشل معاها اللانش بوكس وهل تشل معاها شنطه صغيره؟؟؟؟ أو ماله داعي ,,
> بمعنى الكيجي 1 يشلون معاهم شنط يوميا ((غير شنطة اللانش بوكس))؟؟؟


 
شوفي اختي الافضل يكون معاها شنطة عشان يكون معاها قطعتين ثياب لانها ممكن تستحي وما تطلب الحمام او تخاف .. او ممكن يتوسخوا ثيابها فالافضل بدل ثاني ^^

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

يزااااج الله خير أختيه,,,

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

موضوع غاوي وإن شاء الله كلنا نستفيد


أنا عبيت الفورم عشان بنتي .. KG1

لكن هم قالوا أنها الأولوية للطلبة اللي عندهم اخوان في نفس المدرسة

وإن شاء الله على شهر 4 بيردون علينا


بالنسبة للخوات اللي يتخبرن عن المدرسة في دبي

فهي في منطقة الصفوح 2

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## حلم صيفي

وينكم امهات ؟؟؟؟؟

في حد منكم سجل ولا بعد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Roo7_AD

مي تو ابا اعرف .. بدى التسجيل حق الكي جي ولا >< ؟

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## nada777

> وينكم امهات ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> في حد منكم سجل ولا بعد ؟؟؟؟


انا لسه ما حدا اتصل علي والله حاطة ايدي على قلبي يقولولي خلصت المحلات مع اني اعطيتهم الفورم من شهر 2

----------


## Roo7_AD

الله يستر من هالمدرسه >< 

اخاف يوهقونا ><

----------


## عوشة

انا تعبت منهم ... للأسف مدرسة راقية ومعروفة بس مش عند كلمتهم

اتصلت وطحت فيهم .. قلت لهم انا من شهر فبراير اتصل وانتوا كل مرة تعطوني تاريخ مختلف حق التسجيل لين وصلنا جريب شهر 4 وبعدكم تماطلون.. انتوا ماتحسون بالاهالي القلقين على عيالهم بحيث اغلب المدارس خلصوا تسجيل وانتوا حضرتكم بعدكم تأجلون.. صدق وااايد قلت كلام وكنت توني ناشة من الرقاد وصوتي مبحوح يعني اكيد الحرمة خافت خخخخخ

----------


## حلم صيفي

> انا تعبت منهم ... للأسف مدرسة راقية ومعروفة بس مش عند كلمتهم
> 
> اتصلت وطحت فيهم .. قلت لهم انا من شهر فبراير اتصل وانتوا كل مرة تعطوني تاريخ مختلف حق التسجيل لين وصلنا جريب شهر 4 وبعدكم تماطلون.. انتوا ماتحسون بالاهالي القلقين على عيالهم بحيث اغلب المدارس خلصوا تسجيل وانتوا حضرتكم بعدكم تأجلون.. صدق وااايد قلت كلام وكنت توني ناشة من الرقاد وصوتي مبحوح يعني اكيد الحرمة خافت خخخخخ


 

برافو عليج .. في ناس ما اييون الا بالعين الحمرا هههههههههههه 

بس شو ردت عليج عقب ما خوفتيها ؟؟؟

----------


## أم يزاوي

vvvvvv

----------


## أم يزاوي

V,V,V,

----------


## وردة العشاق

أنا من العين سجلت ولدي في كي جي 1 من زمان من أول شهر ثلاثه

----------


## عوشة

بأجر يبدأ التسجيل في خليفة ا

----------


## وردة العشاق

بغيـــــــت أتخبركن بنات كم بريك عندهم اليهال في مدرسة الشويفات

----------


## حلم صيفي

اليوم سرت لهم الصبح وعطيتهم الابليكشن وقالولي بيعطوني خبر خلال 10 ايام

بس المشكلة قالولي مب اكيد نقبل بنتج .. يعني هم بياخذو بس عدد معين والباقيين بيرفضوهم ><

ليش جي ؟؟؟

خاصة اني مب مقدمة اوراقها لمدرسة ثانية ><

وعقبها سرت اكثر من مدرسة وكلهم قالولي انهم خلصوا تسجيل ..... شو بسوي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عوشة

> اليوم سرت لهم الصبح وعطيتهم الابليكشن وقالولي بيعطوني خبر خلال 10 ايام
> 
> بس المشكلة قالولي مب اكيد نقبل بنتج .. يعني هم بياخذو بس عدد معين والباقيين بيرفضوهم ><
> 
> ليش جي ؟؟؟
> 
> خاصة اني مب مقدمة اوراقها لمدرسة ثانية ><
> 
> وعقبها سرت اكثر من مدرسة وكلهم قالولي انهم خلصوا تسجيل ..... شو بسوي ؟؟؟؟


اي فرع رحتي ؟

----------


## ام سيفوه1

> اليوم سرت لهم الصبح وعطيتهم الابليكشن وقالولي بيعطوني خبر خلال 10 ايام
> 
> بس المشكلة قالولي مب اكيد نقبل بنتج .. يعني هم بياخذو بس عدد معين والباقيين بيرفضوهم ><
> 
> ليش جي ؟؟؟
> 
> خاصة اني مب مقدمة اوراقها لمدرسة ثانية ><
> 
> وعقبها سرت اكثر من مدرسة وكلهم قالولي انهم خلصوا تسجيل ..... شو بسوي ؟؟؟؟


نفس الشي اختي سار وياي امس 
قالولي هب اكيد ياخدون ولديه سيفوه 
و انا حاطه املي ع ها المدرسة 
اذا اقتضى الحال سجلي ولدك في ابوظبي انترناشنل سكول

----------


## حلم صيفي

> اي فرع رحتي ؟


 
سرت فرع ابوظبي ..




> نفس الشي اختي سار وياي امس 
> قالولي هب اكيد ياخدون ولديه سيفوه 
> و انا حاطه املي ع ها المدرسة 
> اذا اقتضى الحال سجلي ولدك في ابوظبي انترناشنل سكول


وانا سويت جي اليوم الصبح سرت ابوظبي انترناشونال سكول وخبرتهم اني بسجل بنتي عندهم بس قالولي ان التسجيل يبدا عقب 10 ايام او جي ...
وبعد سرت مدرسة الظفرة وخذيت الابليكشن مالهم ... 
وعقب سرت جيمس اميريكان اكاديمي وخبرتهم وقالولي ان التسجيل عندهم على النت ... 
وفعلا كتبت معلومات الابليكشن على النت و قدمته لهم ... 

الحين صار عندي 3 اوبشن ... لو ما قبلوا بنوتتي بالشويفات اكون حجزت لها مقعد بمدرسة ثانية بمستواها ^^

----------


## حلم صيفي

ما تصدقون ..
من دقيقة تماااااما اتصلوا عليي من الشويفات ...
قالولي انهم قبلوا بنوتتي ^^
ويبونا نسير عشان نسويلها فحص مقابلة ... وطلبوا 750 اظن ادفعها قبل المقابلة ... 
واذا قبلوها لازم ادفع اول قسط حوالي 6500 كاش وفورا عشان احجزلها مقعد عندهم .... 
بشوف شو يصير معاي وبخبركم ... 
ادعولنا ^^

----------


## el_k7eela

السلام عليكم
مبروووك ياحلم صيفي لبنتج القبووول والله افتكيتي من الهم
الدور والباجي علينا انا للحين ماعبيت غير ابلكيشن الشويفات
ونص المدارس الي حولنا في خليفه أ وقفو تسجيل
كنت بسالج عن انترناشونال ابوظبي سكول وين مكانها <==== جديده على بوظبي

والله يعينا

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

على البركه قبول العيال يارب و الله يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> بغيـــــــت أتخبركن بنات كم بريك عندهم اليهال في مدرسة الشويفات


اليهال عندهم بركين بريك لليروق و البريك الثاني للغدا

----------


## mony11

انا قدم الفورم يوم الاحد لابنى فى خليفة أ والاثنين قدمت فرع ابوظبى اذا ماصار نصيب هنا يصير هنا زيادة الفرصة وقالو لى خلال اسبوع اذا ما اتصلنا شوفى مدرسة ثانية انا ابنى بيكون ان شاء الله رايح صف ثالث والتوفيق للجميع يارب ومين بعد اتصلو عليهم ؟؟؟

----------


## حلم صيفي

> السلام عليكم
> مبروووك ياحلم صيفي لبنتج القبووول والله افتكيتي من الهم
> الدور والباجي علينا انا للحين ماعبيت غير ابلكيشن الشويفات
> ونص المدارس الي حولنا في خليفه أ وقفو تسجيل
> كنت بسالج عن انترناشونال ابوظبي سكول وين مكانها <==== جديده على بوظبي
> 
> والله يعينا


الله يبارك فيج حبيبتي ^^
شارع الكرامة السيجنال اللي عقب مستسفى خليفة وعقب ثاني مدخل على اليمين ...





> على البركه قبول العيال يارب و الله يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله


 
شكراااااااا حبيبتي ^^





> انا قدم الفورم يوم الاحد لابنى فى خليفة أ والاثنين قدمت فرع ابوظبى اذا ماصار نصيب هنا يصير هنا زيادة الفرصة وقالو لى خلال اسبوع اذا ما اتصلنا شوفى مدرسة ثانية انا ابنى بيكون ان شاء الله رايح صف ثالث والتوفيق للجميع يارب ومين بعد اتصلو عليهم ؟؟؟


 
ان شاء الله ينقبل وتفتكين ^^

----------


## حلم صيفي

سرت الثلاثاء سوولها مقابلة .. سألوها عن الالوان الاساسية الاحمر و الازرق والاصفر 
وسالوها الارقام تعد من 1 .... 10 
وطلبوا منها تركب كمن قطعة ... 
والحمد لله ردت عليهم بصوت عالي ووضوح وثقة ... 

وعقب قالولنا انهم بيتصلون علينا قريبا ...

وفعلا اليوم اتصلوا علينا وقالوا انهم قبلوها واني لازم اييب 6400 درهم واسير اسجلها ... 

الحمد لله ارتحت بشكل ..

وان شاء الله يقبلون عيالكم كلكم عن قريب

----------


## mony11

*يارب بالتوفيق والنجاح والقبول لكل اطفالنا ياااارب*

----------


## وردة العشاق

> اليهال عندهم بركين بريك لليروق و البريك الثاني للغدا


مشكورة حبيبتي على الرد والله اني أفكر في ولدي وايد ضعيـــف و اليــن الساعه ثلاث بيهلك ان شاء الله برتبله جدول للأكل و ان شاء الله ما يضعف أكثر

----------


## el_k7eela

وايد بعيده علينا مدرسة انترناشونال ابوظبي نحن في الباهيه 
ومدارس خليفه نصهن خلصو التسجيييل
الله يعيناااا


هاه ياحرمات حد من خليفه أ ردووو عليهم؟؟؟

----------


## فتاة حالمة

للررررررررفع

----------


## ام سيفوه1

> ما تصدقون ..
> من دقيقة تماااااما اتصلوا عليي من الشويفات ...
> قالولي انهم قبلوا بنوتتي ^^
> ويبونا نسير عشان نسويلها فحص مقابلة ... وطلبوا 750 اظن ادفعها قبل المقابلة ... 
> واذا قبلوها لازم ادفع اول قسط حوالي 6500 كاش وفورا عشان احجزلها مقعد عندهم .... 
> بشوف شو يصير معاي وبخبركم ... 
> ادعولنا ^^


الف مبروك اختي انا للحين ما حد جق لي بخصوص سيفوه 
انتي وين مقدمة شويفات شارع المطار و لا خليفة 
انا مقدمة في شارع المطار و للحين ما ردو علي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مشكورة حبيبتي على الرد والله اني أفكر في ولدي وايد ضعيـــف و اليــن الساعه ثلاث بيهلك ان شاء الله برتبله جدول للأكل و ان شاء الله ما يضعف أكثر


السلام عليكم حبوبه
لا تحاتين وقت المدرسه الطويل سوي مع ولدج نفس اللي اسويه ويا عيالي.
يقومون للمدرسه الساعه 6 الصبح تقريبا و اذا المدرسه قريبه من البيت يقومون ست و نص. يغسلون و يبدلون و يتريوقون و نروح المدرسه.
طبعا احط لعيالي اكل يكفيهم في البريكين. و الاختيارات وايد ماشاءالله انتي شوفي شنو ولدج الله يحفظه يحب و حطي له و كل يوم حاولي تغيرين علشان ما يمل.
يرجعون من المدرسه و اكون ناطرتهم نتغدى عاد و هذي الوجبه الرئيسيه مالت اليوم. ما احب ادزها ووياهم المدرسه نفس ما يسون بعض الأمهات. ياكلونها جدام عيني و احنا نسولف اونس

بعد الغدا يرتاحون ربع ساعه او نص ساعه بالكثير لين اشرب قهوه و نبدي مراجعه للي خذوه بالمدرسه. نخلص يقعدون يلعبون او يطالعون التلفزيون . يتعشون الساعه 7 و يغسلون و يجهزون نفسهم للنوم. 8 بالكثير يكونون بالسرير
و ماشاءالله يقومون الصبح نشيطين

----------


## عابدة لله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كنت عايزة اسالكوا هى المدرسة ديه انترناشونال ولا ناشونال
وعايزة اعرف مصاريفها كام fees
ويا ترى ايه نظام التحويلات من مدارس تانية
وياريت لو تدونى فكرة عن مدارس فى دبى قريبة من الجاردنز

----------


## S.DOLCE

مرحبآآ ^^

مدرسة الشويفات فرع الشارجه جدا جدا جدا تعيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه . . 
نحن عندنا من عيالنا ثلاثة هناك ( اخوان )
هم من دبي بس من ديرة واقربلهم فرع الشارجه مش الصفوح . . 
في واحد صف اول ساقط فالعربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اتخيلون ! ولا كي جي 2 !!!
وايد تعيسين وكله يقولون عيالكم يسرحون !!!
وفوق هاه يايبيلهم مدرسين فالبيت للغة العربية . . =(
واحين نسويلهم في مدارس ثانيه تحديد مستوى عشان ننقلهم . .
بس عندنا بعد 4 في بوظبي كلهم فالشويفات وعال العال . . 
وما يشتكون ومن سنين ومنين فيها . .
الله يعينا وياكم

----------


## S.DOLCE

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كنت عايزة اسالكوا هى المدرسة ديه انترناشونال ولا ناشونال
> وعايزة اعرف مصاريفها كام fees
> ويا ترى ايه نظام التحويلات من مدارس تانية
> وياريت لو تدونى فكرة عن مدارس فى دبى قريبة من الجاردنز



لا هيه انترناشينول . .
لها فروع في لبنان وغيره . . ^^
ومصارفيها اظني مش متاكده
واذا اخوان يسولهم دسكاونت اظني . . =)
ومدرسة الشويفات قريبة من الجاردنز شي وحده فالصفوح . .
وعندج اختيارات وايد من المدارس في دبي . .

----------


## حلم صيفي

> الف مبروك اختي انا للحين ما حد جق لي بخصوص سيفوه 
> انتي وين مقدمة شويفات شارع المطار و لا خليفة 
> انا مقدمة في شارع المطار و للحين ما ردو علي


 
ان شاء الله يتصلون عن قريب ..
وانا كمان بشارع المطار ... 
بس انا خلصت خلاص .. دفعت وسويت كل شي ...





> السلام عليكم حبوبه
> لا تحاتين وقت المدرسه الطويل سوي مع ولدج نفس اللي اسويه ويا عيالي.
> يقومون للمدرسه الساعه 6 الصبح تقريبا و اذا المدرسه قريبه من البيت يقومون ست و نص. يغسلون و يبدلون و يتريوقون و نروح المدرسه.
> طبعا احط لعيالي اكل يكفيهم في البريكين. و الاختيارات وايد ماشاءالله انتي شوفي شنو ولدج الله يحفظه يحب و حطي له و كل يوم حاولي تغيرين علشان ما يمل.
> يرجعون من المدرسه و اكون ناطرتهم نتغدى عاد و هذي الوجبه الرئيسيه مالت اليوم. ما احب ادزها ووياهم المدرسه نفس ما يسون بعض الأمهات. ياكلونها جدام عيني و احنا نسولف اونس
> 
> بعد الغدا يرتاحون ربع ساعه او نص ساعه بالكثير لين اشرب قهوه و نبدي مراجعه للي خذوه بالمدرسه. نخلص يقعدون يلعبون او يطالعون التلفزيون . يتعشون الساعه 7 و يغسلون و يجهزون نفسهم للنوم. 8 بالكثير يكونون بالسرير
> و ماشاءالله يقومون الصبح نشيطين


 
ماشاء الله عليج اختي والله يحفظلج عيالج يارب ... 
بس متى يكون بريك الفطور ...؟؟؟ 
يعني يفطرون بالبيت الساعة 7 وعقب الساعة كم يفطرون بالمدرسة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وشو تحطين ببريك الغدا ؟؟؟ 
لان الحين بنوتتي بري كي جي .. 
الصبح ما تفطر بالبيت لان بريك الفطور الساعة 8 ونص ... 
وعلى الغدا تكون وجبتها الرئيسية يعني عيش ودجاج او سمك مشوي او اي شي ثاني ... 
ابي اعرف برنامجك الغلا ...؟؟؟؟

----------


## mony11

ها يا امهات ما حد اتصل عليكم ؟؟؟؟من فرع المطار او خليفه انا مقدمة فى الاثنين بس للصفوف الكبيرة مو للكجى او محوله ابنى عندهم بس لسه ما حد اتصل ربى يهون علينا جميعا وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب

----------


## وردة العشاق

> السلام عليكم حبوبه
> لا تحاتين وقت المدرسه الطويل سوي مع ولدج نفس اللي اسويه ويا عيالي.
> يقومون للمدرسه الساعه 6 الصبح تقريبا و اذا المدرسه قريبه من البيت يقومون ست و نص. يغسلون و يبدلون و يتريوقون و نروح المدرسه.
> طبعا احط لعيالي اكل يكفيهم في البريكين. و الاختيارات وايد ماشاءالله انتي شوفي شنو ولدج الله يحفظه يحب و حطي له و كل يوم حاولي تغيرين علشان ما يمل.
> يرجعون من المدرسه و اكون ناطرتهم نتغدى عاد و هذي الوجبه الرئيسيه مالت اليوم. ما احب ادزها ووياهم المدرسه نفس ما يسون بعض الأمهات. ياكلونها جدام عيني و احنا نسولف اونس
> 
> بعد الغدا يرتاحون ربع ساعه او نص ساعه بالكثير لين اشرب قهوه و نبدي مراجعه للي خذوه بالمدرسه. نخلص يقعدون يلعبون او يطالعون التلفزيون . يتعشون الساعه 7 و يغسلون و يجهزون نفسهم للنوم. 8 بالكثير يكونون بالسرير
> و ماشاءالله يقومون الصبح نشيطين


هلا والله أختي طيبة الله يخليلج عيالج يا رب أنا وايد أفكر في ولدي لأنه البكر و ما متخيله أنه بيرووح عني الين الساعه الثلاث مع أنه الحين يداوم في الحضانه بس أربع ساعات في اليوووم إن شاء الله أستفيد من خبرتج ويا عيالج و أطبقها ويا ولدي :12 (74):

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> ان شاء الله يتصلون عن قريب ..
> وانا كمان بشارع المطار ... 
> بس انا خلصت خلاص .. دفعت وسويت كل شي ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليج اختي والله يحفظلج عيالج يارب ... 
> ...


الله يسلمج الغاليه
شوفي يفطرون بالبيت الساعه 6 و نص تقريبا لأنه نطلع قبل سبع من البيت. يفطرون كورن فليكس او صمون نوتيلا. اي شي يحبونه.
اعتقد البريك الاول 9 و شي 
و البريك الثاني 12 الا ربع
احط لهم صمون نوتيلا او جبن. كورواسون بالنقانق او جبن. ذره. خيار, جزر صغار, اي نوع من الفاكهه اللي يحبونها, بسكوت و اي نوع من العصاير, فطاير جبن او زعتر
ما احط لهم وجبه ثقيله للمدرسه. مخليه الثقيل للبيت. مرات يشتهون اكل المدرسه اعطيهم فلوس يطلبون بيتزا او لزانيا او بطاط من المدرسه. بس كثر ما اقدر ما اعطيهم ويه وايد ما اضمن النظافه بصراحه.
كل هذا ما يمنع انهم لما يرجعون من المدرسه الوجبه الرئيسيه تكون جاهزه. عيش و لحم, دياي او سمك. او مرق

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مرحبآآ ^^
> 
> مدرسة الشويفات فرع الشارجه جدا جدا جدا تعيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه . . 
> نحن عندنا من عيالنا ثلاثة هناك ( اخوان )
> هم من دبي بس من ديرة واقربلهم فرع الشارجه مش الصفوح . . 
> في واحد صف اول ساقط فالعربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اتخيلون ! ولا كي جي 2 !!!
> وايد تعيسين وكله يقولون عيالكم يسرحون !!!
> وفوق هاه يايبيلهم مدرسين فالبيت للغة العربية . . =(
> ...


عيالي بفرع الشارقه و ماشاءالله عليهم ممتازين و الله حبوبه. غريبه تتشكين من العربي.
من عيالي كانوا في الكي جي لي الحين الكبير في جريد 2 و ماشاءالله مدرساتهم من احسن ما يكون.

لأني جربتهم مع ولدي الكبير اسم الله عليه كان عنده حروف ضايعه بالعربي ما يعرف ينطقها. لكن ابلته مالت جريد 1 تمت وراه لين الحين صار يقول كل الحروف الحمدلله. و كانت تعطيه واجبات خارجيه علشان يكون زين في الاملاء و القراءه.

تواصلي ويا المدرسات حبوبه و شوفي شنو سالفة العيال لازم فيه حل
و الله يوفقهم يارب ان شاءالله

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كنت عايزة اسالكوا هى المدرسة ديه انترناشونال ولا ناشونال
> وعايزة اعرف مصاريفها كام fees
> ويا ترى ايه نظام التحويلات من مدارس تانية
> وياريت لو تدونى فكرة عن مدارس فى دبى قريبة من الجاردنز


المدرسه انترناشيونال لها فروع في دول وايد منهم لبنان و سوريا و الاردن و مصر و عمان و البحرين و قطر و امريكا و العراق و باكستان و لندن و غيره مو متذكرتهم. 
المصاريف تختلف على حسب المرحله و تبدي للكي جي من 17 الف اعتقد او اكثر
و جريد 3 تقريبا 22000 
و للتحويل من مدرسه للثانيه يسوون اختبار لتحديد المستوى و على اساسه يتم قبول الطلبه في المدرسه.

و على فكره المدرسه ما يسوون خصم للاخوان.

----------


## عابدة لله

> المدرسه انترناشيونال لها فروع في دول وايد منهم لبنان و سوريا و الاردن و مصر و عمان و البحرين و قطر و امريكا و العراق و باكستان و لندن و غيره مو متذكرتهم. 
> المصاريف تختلف على حسب المرحله و تبدي للكي جي من 17 الف اعتقد او اكثر
> و جريد 3 تقريبا 22000 
> و للتحويل من مدرسه للثانيه يسوون اختبار لتحديد المستوى و على اساسه يتم قبول الطلبه في المدرسه.
> 
> و على فكره المدرسه ما يسوون خصم للاخوان.


جزاكى الله خيرا يا طيبة
هل تعلمى مدارس قريبة من الجاردنز منطقة ديسكفرى

----------


## حلم صيفي

للرفع

----------


## mony11

كيفكم يا امهات 
مين اتصلو عليها بس للصفوف الكبيرة يعنى زى حالاتى تحويل من مدرسة الى مدرسة

----------


## عنوود

هلا بنات اليوم كانت مقابله لولدي ف مدرسه الشويفات ف خليفه ا 
ما طاع يرمس اول شي بس بعدين تكلم
ودفعنا 750 درهم 
وبعدين قالو اتريوا يومين بنتصل فيكم اذ وافقنا ولا لا 
ليش هذا الذل والله تعبت منهم

----------


## ام سيفوه1

> هلا بنات اليوم كانت مقابله لولدي ف مدرسه الشويفات ف خليفه ا 
> ما طاع يرمس اول شي بس بعدين تكلم
> ودفعنا 750 درهم 
> وبعدين قالو اتريوا يومين بنتصل فيكم اذ وافقنا ولا لا 
> ليش هذا الذل والله تعبت منهم


ولدي سوى مقابلة اليوم في شويفات شارع المطار 
لي امتحنته كانت وايد طيوبة وولدي استانس عليها 
قالولي بيردون علينا عقب يومين و دفعنا 750 درهم .
ان شاء الله يقبلون حبيبي سيفوووه

----------


## mony11

ياررررررررررررررررب بالتوفيق والقبول لكل عيالنا يارب

----------


## Roo7_AD

انا سجلت بنتي في خليفه بس ما تصلوا بنا للحين ><

والمشكله ما سجلتها مكان ثاني >< 

بديت اخااااااااف  :Frown:

----------


## عنوود

اختي روحي دوري وين المدارس الي بعدهم يسجلون وحطي بنتج احتياط لا تعتمدي عليهم

----------


## ام سيفوه1

خواتي باركوا لي الحمد الله وافقو غلى ولديه سيفوه 
و اخيرا الحمد الله كنت وايد احاتي لان صعب التسجيل في الشويفات 
سيفوه وايد فرحان لان من هو صغير و انا اقوله بتدرس في الشويفات .

----------


## عنوود

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ام سيفوه ع قبول ولدج 
وانا بعد اتصلو فيني وقبلو ولدي وباجر بروح ادفع اول مبلغ 
يااااااااااااااارب تفرح باقي الامهات ويتصلو فيهن 

والله ارتحت يوم اتصلو فيني

----------


## mony11

مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك ام سيفوه مبررررروك عنوود بالتوفيق يارب وعقبال ما يتصلون علينا كلنا يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

مبروك الف مبروك قبول العيال يارب

و اللي بشويفات الشارقه وينكم قاطين؟؟؟
اليوم استلمنا الريبورتات مالت كات 2 بشروا اشلون نتايج العيال؟
الحمدلله عيالي زينين الله يوفقهم يارب و يحفظهم
و يحفظ عيالكم طبعا بعد و يحفظهم

بشروني عاد

----------


## mony11

دعواتكم لي بقبول ولدى اعتقد خلصو الكجى لانهم ماشيين بالترتيب انا ولدى بيكون عندهم ان شاء الله اذا قبلوه صف ثالث دعواتكم لى بالقبول

----------


## ام سيفوه1

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ام سيفوه ع قبول ولدج 
> وانا بعد اتصلو فيني وقبلو ولدي وباجر بروح ادفع اول مبلغ 
> يااااااااااااااارب تفرح باقي الامهات ويتصلو فيهن 
> 
> والله ارتحت يوم اتصلو فيني


ألف ألف مبروك تستاهلين كل خير 
و عقبال الامهات الباقيات يفرحون في عيالهم يا رب 
و الله من الفرحة سرت و دفعت الاقساط كله 
وديت وياي سيفوه و طاير من الفرحة يبا يلبس قميص سابيس 
عباله بيداوم الحين خخخخخخ

----------


## ام سيفوه1

> مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك ام سيفوه مبررررروك عنوود بالتوفيق يارب وعقبال ما يتصلون علينا كلنا يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


مشكورة فجيتج الله يبارك فيج 
اختي لا تنطرين هم يدقون لج 
سيري عندهم و حشريهم 

و انشاء الله باذن الله تتوفقين

----------


## ساره خالد

فووووووووووق

----------


## mony11

يارررررررررررب بالقبول لولدى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## حلم صيفي

> خواتي باركوا لي الحمد الله وافقو غلى ولديه سيفوه 
> و اخيرا الحمد الله كنت وايد احاتي لان صعب التسجيل في الشويفات 
> سيفوه وايد فرحان لان من هو صغير و انا اقوله بتدرس في الشويفات .


 
مبروووووووووووك حبيبتي الف مبروك ... 
الحين سيف وروكسان بيصيروا اصحاب ^^




> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ام سيفوه ع قبول ولدج 
> وانا بعد اتصلو فيني وقبلو ولدي وباجر بروح ادفع اول مبلغ 
> يااااااااااااااارب تفرح باقي الامهات ويتصلو فيهن 
> 
> والله ارتحت يوم اتصلو فيني


 
الف مبروك حبيبتي فرحتلج وااااااااايد ^^

وعقبال باجي الامهات ^^

----------


## حلم صيفي

> دعواتكم لي بقبول ولدى اعتقد خلصو الكجى لانهم ماشيين بالترتيب انا ولدى بيكون عندهم ان شاء الله اذا قبلوه صف ثالث دعواتكم لى بالقبول


 
 :12 (63):

----------


## mony11

يارب يا كريم فرح قلبى بقبول ولدى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## mony11

اللهم ك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اتصلو الشويفات قبل ساعه قالو امتحان ابنى يوم الاثنين الجاى ومعاه 750 درهم باذن الله بروح اجيبو من مدرستو لانو عندو امتحانات واوديه لهم يمتحن فرع خليفه يارب بالنجاااااااااااححححححح والتوفيق للكل يارب

----------


## el_k7eela

مبرووووووك الف مبروووك لجميع الامهات قبول عيالهن 
الا انا محد اتصل فينا من الشويفات خليفه أ بس الحمدلله لعله خييييييير

(وعسى ان تحبو شيا وهو شرا لكم)<-----اواسي نفسي
عكثر ماكنت اتمنى عيالي يدرسون فيها هالسنه

الحمدلله
شكلي بولي ابوهم مهمة انه يدور لهم مدرسه ويسجلهم

----------


## mony11

> مبرووووووك الف مبروووك لجميع الامهات قبول عيالهن 
> الا انا محد اتصل فينا من الشويفات خليفه أ بس الحمدلله لعله خييييييير
> 
> (وعسى ان تحبو شيا وهو شرا لكم)<-----اواسي نفسي
> عكثر ماكنت اتمنى عيالي يدرسون فيها هالسنه
> 
> الحمدلله
> شكلي بولي ابوهم مهمة انه يدور لهم مدرسه ويسجلهم


حبيبتى لا تستنى هم يتصلو انتى اتصلى اساليهم لان انا زوجى اتصل امس قالت له ايوا كان المفروض اتصل بس انشغلت انتى اتصلى عليهم

----------


## mony11

للرفع

----------


## mony11

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> مبروك الف مبروك قبول العيال يارب
> 
> و اللي بشويفات الشارقه وينكم قاطين؟؟؟
> اليوم استلمنا الريبورتات مالت كات 2 بشروا اشلون نتايج العيال؟
> الحمدلله عيالي زينين الله يوفقهم يارب و يحفظهم
> و يحفظ عيالكم طبعا بعد و يحفظهم
> 
> بشروني عاد


هلا اختي طيبة الحمدالله نتايج بناتي تثلج الصدر و انشاء الله دوم و الله يحفظ اليهال و يوفقهم و مبروك عليج نتايج عيالج

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلا اختي طيبة الحمدالله نتايج بناتي تثلج الصدر و انشاء الله دوم و الله يحفظ اليهال و يوفقهم و مبروك عليج نتايج عيالج


lماشاءالله الحمدلله 
الله يوفقهم دوم و يفرحون قلبج يااااااااااااارب حبوبه.
يبارك بحياتج ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## قلب انسانه

خواتي اناولدي في البوادي اللي في بني ياس طالع الصف الثالث انا اشوف مستواه عادي والمدرس يقول ممتاز اباه يرمس بلبل اونص بلبل خخخخخ بالانجليزي بتنصحوني احوله مدرسة الشويفات ولا ماشي تسجيل فديتكن............

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> خواتي اناولدي في البوادي اللي في بني ياس طالع الصف الثالث انا اشوف مستواه عادي والمدرس يقول ممتاز اباه يرمس بلبل اونص بلبل خخخخخ بالانجليزي بتنصحوني احوله مدرسة الشويفات ولا ماشي تسجيل فديتكن............


اختي اتصلي بالفرع الي حابة تسجلين الولد فيه و اساليهم احتمال في تسجيل و الله يوفق ولدج يارب

----------


## مها جميرا

> وين مكانهم في دبي..؟


هلا ..اختي

مكانهم : منطقة الصفوح ..

اذا يتي من شارع الشيخ زايد .. طوفي عن مول الامارات .. و سيري سيده و عقب بييج جسر ثاني بس هالجسر ماشي مجال تطلعين عليه .. لازم تين من تحته على جههة اليمين .. و سيري سيدة و عقب بتلقين المدرسه على يسارج

----------


## مها جميرا

> خواتي ,,, ممكن تفيدوني ,,
> بنتي بتكون عالسنه اليايه كيجي1 انشالله وبغيت أنشدكن ,, أول يوم دراسي طبعا بتشل معاها اللانش بوكس وهل تشل معاها شنطه صغيره؟؟؟؟ أو ماله داعي ,,
> بمعنى الكيجي 1 يشلون معاهم شنط يوميا ((غير شنطة اللانش بوكس))؟؟؟




الافضل انج تستفسرين من المدرسه نفسها .. لانه اساسا عندهم كتب .. في هالمرحلة 

ولد اخوية في الكيجي و يشل شنطه للكتب + شنطة الاكل



[QUOTE=حلم صيفي;29743264]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وانا مثلج اختي وافتر راااااسي من كثر البحث بين المدارس والتدوير والاستفسارات ...
والمدارس كثييييييييرة ... وسويت زيارات وايد 
بس اخر الشي استقريت على الشويفات .. والصراحة قررت اترك بنتي عندهم سنة واذا ما عجبتني بنقلها تدرس كي جي 2 في مدرسة ثانية 
بس انا مرتاحة نفسيا خاصة يوم دخلتها وشفت العيال والنظام والقوانين وتعامل المدرسات مع العيال ( لاني كنت اراقبهم من الشباك ) ...
ومن ناحية اللغة بقولج موقف صار معنا يوم سرنا نشوف المدرسة 
كنت انا وريلي والعيال وكان في عائلة مصرية بعد تبي تشوف المدرسة .. قاموا قالولنا انهم بيطرشون بنت من طلابها عشان تراوينا المدرسة .. والبنت يلست تشرحلنا كل شي بالانجلش و بقيت معنا تقريبا نص ساعة ترد على استفساراتنا .. ويوم خلصنا وكنا بنرد البيت سألت البنت عن جنسية المدرسات .. قالت اغلبهم اجانب وعقبها سألتها انتي من وين ؟؟؟ 
وقالت انها مصرية من القاهرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وعينكم تشوف العائلة المصرية اللي كانت معنا .. انصدمواااااااااااا ... قالت نحنا قلنا هذي اكيييييييييد اجنبية وطلعت مصرية ومعنا من نص ساعة ومب عارفين ^^
بالنسبة للغة العربية ترا ما ادري بس اظن اهتمامهم بالانجلش اكثر ..




انا ختية بعد تعرف اولياء الامور بالمدرسه .. في دبي

----------


## مها جميرا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> موضوع غاوي وإن شاء الله كلنا نستفيد
> 
> 
> أنا عبيت الفورم عشان بنتي .. KG1
> 
> لكن هم قالوا أنها الأولوية للطلبة اللي عندهم اخوان في نفس المدرسة
> 
> ...



هيه صح كلامج ختيه .. نحن جي قالولنا الاولوية للي عنده اخوان ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> ما تصدقون ..
> من دقيقة تماااااما اتصلوا عليي من الشويفات ...
> قالولي انهم قبلوا بنوتتي ^^
> ويبونا نسير عشان نسويلها فحص مقابلة ... وطلبوا 750 اظن ادفعها قبل المقابلة ... 
> واذا قبلوها لازم ادفع اول قسط حوالي 6500 كاش وفورا عشان احجزلها مقعد عندهم .... 
> بشوف شو يصير معاي وبخبركم ... 
> ادعولنا ^^



مبرووووووووووك .. الحمد الله افتكيتي من الوسواس و الهم .. الله يوفقها ..

نحن دفعنا 5700 مقدم ..








> انا تعبت منهم ... للأسف مدرسة راقية ومعروفة بس مش عند كلمتهم
> 
> اتصلت وطحت فيهم .. قلت لهم انا من شهر فبراير اتصل وانتوا كل مرة تعطوني تاريخ مختلف حق التسجيل لين وصلنا جريب شهر 4 وبعدكم تماطلون.. انتوا ماتحسون بالاهالي القلقين على عيالهم بحيث اغلب المدارس خلصوا تسجيل وانتوا حضرتكم بعدكم تأجلون.. صدق وااايد قلت كلام وكنت توني ناشة من الرقاد وصوتي مبحوح يعني اكيد الحرمة خافت خخخخخ



هيه ماشاء الله عليج .. اجديتي فيهم اسميج حرمة ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كنت عايزة اسالكوا هى المدرسة ديه انترناشونال ولا ناشونال
> وعايزة اعرف مصاريفها كام fees
> ويا ترى ايه نظام التحويلات من مدارس تانية
> وياريت لو تدونى فكرة عن مدارس فى دبى قريبة من الجاردنز




الغالية المدرسه هذه انترناشيونال .. لها فروع في دول كثيرة ..تقريبا 15 

النظام المدرسي اسمه SABIS 

هالنظام تقبل به جميع الجامعات في العالم 

اول مدرسه لهم كانت في لبنان .. و الاسم على منطقة الشويفات في لبنان






> مرحبآآ ^^
> 
> مدرسة الشويفات فرع الشارجه جدا جدا جدا تعيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه . . 
> نحن عندنا من عيالنا ثلاثة هناك ( اخوان )
> هم من دبي بس من ديرة واقربلهم فرع الشارجه مش الصفوح . . 
> في واحد صف اول ساقط فالعربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اتخيلون ! ولا كي جي 2 !!!
> وايد تعيسين وكله يقولون عيالكم يسرحون !!!
> وفوق هاه يايبيلهم مدرسين فالبيت للغة العربية . . =(
> ...



انا ختية و عيال اخوية تمام في العربي و الحمد الله

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

هلا امهات

شويفات العين شو يعطونهم في مرحلة الكي جي 1؟

----------


## om riri

باريكوووولي حريم واخيرا سجلت بنوتي في الشويفات فرع بوظبي
واتمنى اتقبلوني معاكم بالتجمع الجديد :Big Grin:

----------


## بيت القصيد

انا اعيالي مستواهم ضعيف بالانجليزي سجلتهم فالشويفات علشان ارفع من مستواهم لكن للاسف ماقبلوهم

----------


## reemyah_1

الله يخليكن خواتي خبرني عن مقابلتهم شو يسألون الياهل الله يوفقكن ابى احضر عيالي....ترى عندهم مقابله وبيسيرون صف اول ...الله يوفقكن دخيلكن تكفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## reemyah_1

لا اختي الكريمه انا أسال عن شويفات أبوظبي.....ابى اعرف عن نوع الأسئلة اللي يسألونها الياهل في مقابلة صف أول ؟؟؟

----------


## nada777

بنات هلاء اتصلت بشويفات فرع دبي اسألهم اذا بدؤا مقابله الاولاد في كي جي 1 لاني قدمت الاوراق تبعت ابني من شهر 2 و اتفاجأت انه قالتلي انو التسجيل خاص و ما بدهم زيادة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و ما بدهم يعملو مقابلات لانه كل الاماكن اتعبت و انا كنت مركزة على هاي المدرسه شو اعمل؟

----------


## عنوود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بنات حبيت اسالككم ولدي كيجي ون وااااااااااااااايد خواف عادي اذ انا وديته ولدي بدخلوني وياه ولا ممنوع بس عند الباب 
واذ تم يصيح طول اليوم شو يسون يستدعون الاهل ولا هم يتصرفون حد يطمني الي ولدها مثل ولدي 
حرام هو اول ياه عندي بروح المدرسه والوضع غريب عليه

----------


## naggwa

upppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## naggwa

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## يارا_ندى

*سلام عليكم يا اخواتي كنت عايزة اسال سؤال ياترا التسجيل لسه شغال والا خلاص 

وهل هي للمواطنين بس والا ممكن للوافدين يسجلو بناتهم فيها

وعايزة اعرف مصاريفهم قد ايه وايه هو الاختبار للصف الاول

وشكرا لتعاونكم*

----------


## uaeeyes99

أنا سرت بسجل ولدي بالولي فل حطوه بالويتينك ليست قالو السبوع الياي أدا ما اتصلوا يعني مابيقبلونه. لأني السنه أليايه ينتقل بوظبي مدينه خليفه شوتنصحوني مدارس ثانيه بنفس المنطقه حكومه وخاص

----------


## nada777

> بنات هلاء اتصلت بشويفات فرع دبي اسألهم اذا بدؤا مقابله الاولاد في كي جي 1 لاني قدمت الاوراق تبعت ابني من شهر 2 و اتفاجأت انه قالتلي انو التسجيل خاص و ما بدهم زيادة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و ما بدهم يعملو مقابلات لانه كل الاماكن اتعبت و انا كنت مركزة على هاي المدرسه شو اعمل؟


بنات وينكم حد يجاوبني

----------


## mony11

> لا اختي الكريمه انا أسال عن شويفات أبوظبي.....ابى اعرف عن نوع الأسئلة اللي يسألونها الياهل في مقابلة صف أول ؟؟؟


امتحان ماس وانجلش وعربى 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بنات حبيت اسالككم ولدي كيجي ون وااااااااااااااايد خواف عادي اذ انا وديته ولدي بدخلوني وياه ولا ممنوع بس عند الباب 
> واذ تم يصيح طول اليوم شو يسون يستدعون الاهل ولا هم يتصرفون حد يطمني الي ولدها مثل ولدي 
> حرام هو اول ياه عندي بروح المدرسه والوضع غريب عليه


انا اليوم كان امتحان ابنى ومارضيت ادخل معاه بكى فى الاول وبعدين دخل عادى ممنوع الدخووول امتحن ماس واجلش وعربى هو صف ثانى وان شاء الله السنه الجاية صف ثالث واستنى النتيجه على يوم الاحد باذن الله



> *سلام عليكم يا اخواتي كنت عايزة اسال سؤال ياترا التسجيل لسه شغال والا خلاص 
> هنا فى ابوظبى فرع خليفه الى الامس كانو يقبلو طلبات تسجيل كجى والمدرسة لكل الجنسيات 
> وهل هي للمواطنين بس والا ممكن للوافدين يسجلو بناتهم فيها
> 
> وعايزة اعرف مصاريفهم قد ايه وايه هو الاختبار للصف الاول المصاريف سنه اولى اعتقد 20 او 21 الف
> 
> وشكرا لتعاونكم*

----------


## om riri

> *سلام عليكم يا اخواتي كنت عايزة اسال سؤال ياترا التسجيل لسه شغال والا خلاص 
> 
> وهل هي للمواطنين بس والا ممكن للوافدين يسجلو بناتهم فيها
> 
> وعايزة اعرف مصاريفهم قد ايه وايه هو الاختبار للصف الاول
> 
> وشكرا لتعاونكم*


حبيبتي سيري لمدرسه وسالي عن التسجيل اتصور بند!وبالنسبه لمدرسه اصلا نسبه الوافدين سواء العرب والاجانب اكثر عن المواطنيين وربي يسهلج

----------


## مها جميرا

اب اب

----------


## حلم صيفي

موفقين كلكم يارب 

وان شاء الله يقبلون باقي الطلاب اللي بعدهم ما اتصلوا فيهم ^^

بس ابي اعرف هم بياخذوا منا فلوس ثمن الملابس ؟؟؟؟

----------


## nada777

> بنات وينكم حد يجاوبني


طيب بنات جاوبوني شو احسن مدرسة بعد شويفات بدبي ؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> موفقين كلكم يارب 
> 
> وان شاء الله يقبلون باقي الطلاب اللي بعدهم ما اتصلوا فيهم ^^
> 
> بس ابي اعرف هم بياخذوا منا فلوس ثمن الملابس ؟؟؟؟



حبوبه الملابس سعرها غير
اي وقت قبل بداية الدراسه تروحين و تشترينها من المحل داخل المدرسه نفسها

----------


## ملكان

موفقه يارب

----------


## حلم صيفي

> حبوبه الملابس سعرها غير
> اي وقت قبل بداية الدراسه تروحين و تشترينها من المحل داخل المدرسه نفسها


 


يا سلاااااااااااااااااام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وكم ثمنهم يا ترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nada777

> كانوا لسة عملين امتحان مقابلة فى الشارقة والنتيجة الاربعاء القادم ويوجد مدارس اخرى فى دبى مثل المواكب ودبى الوطنية و الله الموفق .


طيب اختي المواكب مستواها كيف؟ لاني رحت و شفتها لابني

----------


## حلم صيفي

ها خبرووونا اتصلوا على الباجيين ؟؟؟

طمنونا ....

----------


## فراشه الحقل

انا قررت افصل لها حق السنه اليايه....

اصغر مقاس كبير على بنتي ولازم اوديه الخياط يضبطه....

فقلت باخد تيشيرتات على مقاس ينتي من السوق وبخلي الخياط يحط شعار المدرسه فيه....ونفس الشي للبنطلون والتنوره,,,, بدور قطع نفس اللون حتى لو اطريت اصبغ نفس اللون ..وبفصلها بيطلع مرتب وعلى قياااسها

----------


## sali123

وين اخياط التي تودين عليه
ومن وين تيبين الشعار

----------


## حلم صيفي

انا بعدني ما خذيت الثياب ..

وترى بنتي نااااااعمة كتير يعني معقولة ما يطلعوا الثياب على قياسها ..؟؟

----------


## حلم صيفي

للرفع

----------


## mony11

كيفكم حبيباتى انا الحمد لله سجلت ابنى صف ثالث عندهم بعد ما امتحن 3 مرات امتحان القبول اخر مره قالو لى نجح فى العربى والرياضيات بس الانجليزى محتاج سمر كورس وبيدا اول شهر 7 الى نص شهر 8 وبيمتحن مره ثانية وخايفه من نتيجتة السمر كورس لان قالو لى اذا ما اتوفق فى السمر كورس يعيد السنة لاقدر الله وانا ابنى اصلا شاااااااااااااطر من اوائل مدرستو مين عندها فكرة عن السمر كورس والامتحان يجى من نفس الاشياء اللى اخذوها فى السمر كورس ولا من بره طمنو قلبى الله يطمن قلوبكم يارب

----------


## بنوتهـ

اقدر اسجل بناتي في الكي جي 1 الحين و الا خلاص توقف التسجيل و انا سمعت ان عندهم فرع في دبي صح و الا لا ؟؟ وشو الفرق بينها و بين اللي في الشارجة و هل في مكان لبناتي في دبي ؟؟

----------


## mony11

للرفع

----------


## حلم صيفي

هلا خواتي ...
ان شاء الله تلاقون اجوبة لأسئلتكم ...

----------


## حلم صيفي

عندي سؤااااااااااال ...... 

دوام المدرسة من الساعة كم وحتى الساعة كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ويفر

انا بعرف دوام المدرسة من 8- 3
بس حابه اال عن العربي والدين عندهم خصوصا فرع دبي للكي جي وأول و ثاني
بيهتموا ولا لا
سمعت انه مش كتير
يا ريت حد يحكيلي

----------


## wamer

> كيفكم حبيباتى انا الحمد لله سجلت ابنى صف ثالث عندهم بعد ما امتحن 3 مرات امتحان القبول اخر مره قالو لى نجح فى العربى والرياضيات بس الانجليزى محتاج سمر كورس وبيدا اول شهر 7 الى نص شهر 8 وبيمتحن مره ثانية وخايفه من نتيجتة السمر كورس لان قالو لى اذا ما اتوفق فى السمر كورس يعيد السنة لاقدر الله وانا ابنى اصلا شاااااااااااااطر من اوائل مدرستو مين عندها فكرة عن السمر كورس والامتحان يجى من نفس الاشياء اللى اخذوها فى السمر كورس ولا من بره طمنو قلبى الله يطمن قلوبكم يارب


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
اختى مدة السمر كورس طول الصيف تقريبا و عليه الولد لما يبدا المدرسة حيكون زهقان من الدراسة و مالحقش يرتاح

و كمان حتشيلى هم الامتحان و اذا كان حيتوفق ولا لا 

نصيحتى انك تكلميهم من الان و تخبريهم ان ظروفك مش حتسمح بالسمر كورس لاى سبب 
و عليه حتديكى البديل الثانى و هو اسبيشيال كورس و دة بيكون فى وقت الدراسة مدة ساعة بعد دوام المدرسة 
يعنى بدل ما يخلص المدرسة الساعة 3 حيخلص الساعة 4 
و نتيجتة فى امتحانات الترم هى اللى حتحدد اذا كان يكمل الكورس و لا لا....
يعنى ممكن بعد ترم واحد يكون مستواة كويس و مش مطلوب يكمل فى الاسبيشيال تانى و لو كان لسة محتاج حياخد ترم تانى و كدة يعنى ..
ومادام انه ماشاء الله عليه شاطر ربنا يباركلك فيه مش حياخد السنه كلها ولا حاجة .

بس كدة انتى ضمنتى ان مافيش اعادة للسنة لا قدر الله 
و كمان الولد يرتاح فى الصيف زى بقيه الولاد و يدخل المدرسة بدون زهق ولاتوتر
و كمان عندك فترة الصيف تقدروا تعملوا فيها اللى انتوا عايزينه سواء تسافروا او تخرجوا ماتكونيش مرتبطة بدوام مدرسة كل يوم 

معلش طولت عليكى بس انا حبيت اقدملك نصيحة لان ابنى كان فى نفس الموقف و لما قالولى على السمر كورس كنا فعلا حاجزين للسفر فقلتلها احنا بنسافر الصيف كله يعنى دة مش مناسب ..و على طول قالتلى على الاسبيشيال كورس و ابنى يادوب اخدة ترم واحد بس الحمد لله ....
و ماتقلقيش من طول وقت الدوام لان الولاد مش بيكون عندهم واجبات و تقريبا الساعة دى مش بتفرق كتير فى مذاكرتهم ...والله دة عن تجربة 
و ربنا يباركلك فيه و يرزقك بره دايما

----------


## مامة يوسف

بنات أنا أسفة على الإزعاج وتطفلى على موضوعكم معلش عايزة اسألكم سؤال لأنى فى حيررررة وكان نفسناااا وأملنا نقدم لإبنى كى جى2 فى الشويفات بس للأسف وصلنا على دبى متأخر ورااااحت علينا كل المدارس الكويسة ومفضلش قدامنا أماكن غير فى "المواكب بقرهود -والمهارات الحديثة - والخليج الوطنية"
الله يجازيكم خير تساعدونى مين أفضلهم تعليميا وتربويا وأنشطة وأفضلهم فى الإنجلش
مع العلم إنى ساكنة فى بر دبى خلف البرجمان وعندى مقابلات معاهم يوم الأحد ولازم أقرر بسرعة
وجزاااااكم الله كل خير

----------


## مها جميرا

للرفع

----------


## أم حمدان2007

للرفع

----------


## sweet_cat

متى راح يخلصو دوام الكيجي تو في اي تاريخ في خليفه ا

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> متى راح يخلصو دوام الكيجي تو في اي تاريخ في خليفه ا


استفسري من المدرسة وهم بفيدونج

----------


## حلم صيفي

بنات .. 

كم سعر ملابس الشويفات ؟؟؟ لاني ناوية اسير اخذهم الاسبوع الياي ... 

وكم قطعة ثياب .. يعني بدل واحد ولا اكتر ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مها جميرا

على طاري الملابس .. تبناع حاليا ؟؟

لانه لو تبناع بسير اخذ لولدي بسرعة عن الزحمة بعدين ..

----------


## حلم صيفي

ايوا اختي تنباع حاليا ... 

ياليت الاخوات يفيدونا عن اسعار الملابس ؟؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ما بقى شي على المدارس شنو تجهيزاتكم للعيال؟؟

----------


## UAEyh

بالتوفيق للجميع .......

----------


## kash5ah_girl

تقبل الله صيامكم و طاعتكم ^^

----------


## ام ريماني

> تنباع الملاااابس
> بس انا ها المرة باخذ قطع وبفصلهم


من وين تاخذين القطع

انا خذت من مدرسة لكن احس قياساتهم مب شيئ كل مرة اروح 

اوديهن خياط يرتب قياسات

----------


## ام ريماني

الاسعار

لبس رياضة 150 (جاكيت مع البنطلون ) 

الجاكيت للبرد 75( كلاساتهم وايد تكون باردة)

تي شيرت 50

تر شيرت الرياضة 35

البنطلون 100

هذا اللي اذكرة فاتورة في سيارة

----------


## فراشه الحقل

انا لعد ابغي افصلهم هاذي المره .....بس من وين اخذ نفس الللون 

باجر بسير السوق....وبخبركم لو لقيت

----------


## باحثة حقوق

الحمدالله انا رحت يوم الخميس الي فات و اشتريت لبناتي اللبس وما كان في زحمة

----------


## وردة العشاق

انا ما دريت انه عادي نشتري ملابس من الحين شكلي برووح اخذ لانه ولدي وايد ضعيف اخاف ما احصله قياس مناسب

----------


## وردة العشاق

واااااااء انا وايد خايفه من دوااام ولدي لانه ولدي الكبير ان شاء الله تتيسر الامور

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> واااااااء انا وايد خايفه من دوااام ولدي لانه ولدي الكبير ان شاء الله تتيسر الامور


الله يوفقة و يسر له ان شاء الله

----------


## Remmeh

اشوف لبسهم حلو..وحتى خامة البنطلون زينة.. بس بوديه الخياط يظبط الطول

انا حسيت الشورت منتفخ شوي ,, ماعرف كيف اشرح

اجباري شورت فالصيف والا عادي يوم يلبس شورت ويوم يلبس بنطلون؟.. عشان اسير اخذ شورت احتياط

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اشوف لبسهم حلو..وحتى خامة البنطلون زينة.. بس بوديه الخياط يظبط الطول
> 
> انا حسيت الشورت منتفخ شوي ,, ماعرف كيف اشرح
> 
> اجباري شورت فالصيف والا عادي يوم يلبس شورت ويوم يلبس بنطلون؟.. عشان اسير اخذ شورت احتياط


لبسهم زين و يكد لليهال ماشاءالله. و كيفج تلبسين ولدج اللي تبينه شورت او بنظلون على حسب ما يحب اهو.

----------


## وردة العشاق

Up up up

----------


## حلم صيفي

هلا 

انا ان شاء الله بسير لهم باجر 

بتصل فيهم لو موجودين بسير اخذ الثياب وافتك ... 


اقول ... دوامهم طويل كتييييييير .. ما تحسون عيالكم يملون او يكرهون المدرسة ؟؟؟ 

ولا عندهم طرق تحبب اليهال بالمدرسة ؟؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> هلا 
> 
> انا ان شاء الله بسير لهم باجر 
> 
> بتصل فيهم لو موجودين بسير اخذ الثياب وافتك ... 
> 
> 
> اقول ... دوامهم طويل كتييييييير .. ما تحسون عيالكم يملون او يكرهون المدرسة ؟؟؟ 
> 
> ولا عندهم طرق تحبب اليهال بالمدرسة ؟؟؟



الدوام صح طويل لكن احنا و عيالنا المستفيدين. يرجعون من المدرسه بدون واجبات و عوار قلب. كل شي مسوينه بالمدرسه ووقت الامتحانات بعد يراجعون وياهم. شنو نبي اكثر من جذي الحمدلله.

يعني اعيالي الحمدلله مرتاحين من المدرسه و ما يبون مدرسه ثانيه لأنهم يشوفون غيرهم كل وقتهم واجبات واجبات.

----------


## الأنتيكة

مرحبا
شو هالموضوع الطيب

انا متحمسة الحمدالله بنتي بدخلها كي جي ١ فرع الشارجة
وخذتلها الملابس خذت تيشيرتين وتنورتين وخذنالها قطعة من عندهم بنفصلها لها بناطلين لانها عصقوولة واللبس بصراحة نوعا ما مبهدل عليها 
بس مشكلتي في المواصلات واايد احاتيها اخاف عليها لاني بطرشها بالباص وانا موظفة يعني مافيه مجال غير الباص

ابغي اعرف كيف الاشراف والاهتمام في الباص

----------


## الأنتيكة

وشي ثاني نسيته
خذتلها جاكيت بس ماخذت ملابس الرياضة لاني يوم سالت قالولي كي جي ون مايلعبونهم رياضة 
هل هالكلام صحيح ؟

----------


## الأنتيكة

وشي ثاني نسيته
خذتلها جاكيت بس ماخذت ملابس الرياضة لاني يوم سالت قالولي كي جي ون مايلعبونهم رياضة 
هل هالكلام صحيح ؟

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا ..

بخصوص الملابس خذتهم الاسبوع اللي طاف .. وولدي فديته ضعيفوني شوية البنطلون ياه و سيع يبالي ارجع اخذ مقاس اصغر و القمصان اللي هم مقاس سمول بعد شوية وساع .. اما التي شيرتات اوكيه

بخصوص الرياضة ..انا خذت شورت الرياضة له ..بس عقب عرفت من اختي انه ما يلاعبونهم رياضه ( اقصد الكي جي ون )


عطونا موعد ل الاورينتيشن يوم السبت 4/9/2011

الساعة 11


اختي الانتيكة : انتو قي فرع الشارجة ..؟ 

بخصوص القطع ما ادري اذا يبيعون في دبي .. بسالهم لانه احسن لي افصل له ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> اشوف لبسهم حلو..وحتى خامة البنطلون زينة.. بس بوديه الخياط يظبط الطول
> 
> انا حسيت الشورت منتفخ شوي ,, ماعرف كيف اشرح
> 
> اجباري شورت فالصيف والا عادي يوم يلبس شورت ويوم يلبس بنطلون؟.. عشان اسير اخذ شورت احتياط



نفس الشي عندي.. حسيت الشورت منتفخ شوية.. يمكن هو جيه قصته .. :13 (24): 

يختي ما ادري بخصوص الالتزام بالشورت او البنطلون.. بس انا قررت اول يوم اخليه يسير بالبنطلون ..شكلا احسن و اكثر رسمية .. 

و عقب بلبسه الشورت .. 


بخصوص الجوتي خذت له امس من دبي مول .. جوتي اسود ..

يبالي بعد اخد له جوتي رياضي .. 

و الشنط : 


خذت شنطتين قبل رمضان من البيبي شوب .. عندهم كوليكشن وااااااايد حلو لشنط المدارس بالشخصيات الكرتونية .. 

خذت مال بن تن 

ومال سبايدر مان


و ياهم بوكسات للاكل و مقلمات ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> ايوا اختي تنباع حاليا ... 
> 
> ياليت الاخوات يفيدونا عن اسعار الملابس ؟؟؟




الغالية الملابس اسعارها كالتالي :

بالنسبة للاولاد :



بنطلون ب الاستيك : 100 درهم
شورت ب الاستيك : 90 درهم



سويتر بسحاب : 75 درهم 
سويتر برقبة دائرية : 65 درهم


قميص باكمام طويلة : 60 درهم
قميص باكمام قصيرة : 55 درهم


بولو شيرت باكمام طويلة : 55 درهم
بولو شيرت باكمام قصيرة : 50 درهم


تي شيرت - رقبة دائرية : 35 درهم
شورت الرياضة ( للبنات و الاولاد ) : 45 درهم



تقريبا هاي اغلب الاشياء .. :Smile:

----------


## مها جميرا

> ما بقى شي على المدارس شنو تجهيزاتكم للعيال؟؟



بالنسبة لي جهزت اغلب الاشياء بقت حاجات بسييطة ..


بس اكثر شي احاتية الاكل ..وااااعليه و لدي لازم القمه يعني لازم حد و راه بالاكل ..يبالي اجابله عدل ..و اسير له و قت الاكل عشااان يتعود شوي شوي ..

----------


## فراشه الحقل

خواتي الي عيااااالهم كانوا كي جي 2 

بليييييييييييييز خبروني شو نظام الدراسه والامتحانات عندهم

----------


## وردة العشاق

انزين ممكن سؤال ؟ اذا كان الولد صعب اول ما يدخل الكي جي كيف يكوون اسلوب المعلمات وياه يعصبن عليهم ولا يحاولن معاهم بهدوء لان اول الايام وايد صعبة على اليهال وخصوصا لان الدوام طويل و يبالهم معاملة خاصه فما ادري كيف بيتعاملن وياهم المعلمات احس لو كانن مواطنات بيكوون الهن بارض اكثر عن الاجانب و بيكون قلبهن على اليهال فما ادري المجربة تخبرنا تجربتها بليز لاني وايد احاتي

----------


## الأنتيكة

مها جميرا صدمتيني

اول مرة اعرف عن تصنيفات الملابس
تعرفين ريلي خذالها عدد ٢ تيشيرت بولو كم قصير اهي اهي اهي
لو انا جان نوعت وحتى ما خبرني انه شي انواع

شكلي باخلها قطعة بيضة وبفصللها قميص بس مادري اذا بتمانع ادارة المدرسة 
وبالنسبة للاورينتيشن فرع الشارجة ما كلموني بصراحة

----------


## هيادي

وانا بعد معكم. ابني في شويفات الشارقة
لكن انا من سكان دبي وزعلانة عليه من المشوار
ماادري متى بيقرروله ياخده الباص.

----------


## حلم صيفي

انا عندي موعد للاورينيشن باجر الثلاثاء السعة 10 ونص الصبح فرع ابوظبي المبنى القديم 

وبخبركم شوصار

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا خواتي


سرت المدرسة للاورينتيشن بالسبت ..

عند الاستقبال و تقريبا في مبنى الادارة زحممممممممممممممممممة فضييييعه جدا جدا ..

اولا خذت الكلندر السنوي ..

و بعدين اتجهنا لدسك حاطين علية فايلات فيها جدال او لسته للكتب لكل مرحلة دراسية..

سالتهم بالنسبة للكي جي ون : اذا لهم لستة للكتب ..قالو لا .. قالو سيري عند المحاسبة و خبريهم انج بتدفعين للكتب للكي جي ون و بيخبرونج بالرسوم .. و الكتب بيسلمونهن الطفل في الصف ..


اختي كانت و ياية و هيه لها اخر سنة في المدرسة ..و بتتخرج ان شاء الله ..

صفينا في طااااااااااااااابووور طويل للدفع .. مستوية المدرسة ماشاء الله مثل المطار من كثر الجنسيات الموجوده ..

المهم .. دفعنا عن الكتب = 450 درهم 
و لاختي = 1400 تقريبا


و قال لازم تدفعون الرسوم الدراسية الدفعة الثانية .. للكي جي = 5800 درهم ايضا 
و لاختي = 13500 


عقب سوت لي اختي الاورينتيشن ..و فهمتني كل الامور ..و راوتني المبنى المخصص للكي جي ون و تو 

بعدها سرنا عشان الملابس ..لاني ابا اخذ بنطلون بقياس اصغر ..و الله لا يراويكم الزحمة ..فقررت اخذه هالاسبوع عشان اي من وقت عالساعة 8 الصبح عن الزحمة ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> انزين ممكن سؤال ؟ اذا كان الولد صعب اول ما يدخل الكي جي كيف يكوون اسلوب المعلمات وياه يعصبن عليهم ولا يحاولن معاهم بهدوء لان اول الايام وايد صعبة على اليهال وخصوصا لان الدوام طويل و يبالهم معاملة خاصه فما ادري كيف بيتعاملن وياهم المعلمات احس لو كانن مواطنات بيكوون الهن بارض اكثر عن الاجانب و بيكون قلبهن على اليهال فما ادري المجربة تخبرنا تجربتها بليز لاني وايد احاتي




لا ..لا تحاتين هالناحية ..المدرسة مستواها عالي جدا في كل النواحي و خص المعلمات اللي حاطينهم حق هالمرحلة ناس مؤهلين و لهم بارض عاليهال ..و هم يدرون بطبيعة اول يوم او بالاحرى الايام الاولى للطلاب الجدد .. فتلقينهم مستعدين للحفلات اللي بيسوونها اليهال من صياح و خلافة ..ههههه ..

احيد يوم باختي و عيال اخوية جيه كانو ماشاء الله المدرسات و السوبرفايزر وااااااايد متعاونين ..










> مها جميرا صدمتيني
> 
> اول مرة اعرف عن تصنيفات الملابس
> تعرفين ريلي خذالها عدد ٢ تيشيرت بولو كم قصير اهي اهي اهي
> لو انا جان نوعت وحتى ما خبرني انه شي انواع
> 
> شكلي باخلها قطعة بيضة وبفصللها قميص بس مادري اذا بتمانع ادارة المدرسة 
> وبالنسبة للاورينتيشن فرع الشارجة ما كلموني بصراحة



اختي تخبرني انه اكثر شي بيناسبة يلبس البولو اللي بالكمام قصيرة .. اما القمصان مب الكل يحبها ..

ما ادري انا احس القميص رسمي اكثر ..

بس يبالي اسير هالاسبوع يا ختي عشان افتك 

بخصوص التفصيل ..ما اعتقد بيوافقون ..لانه اللي لا حظته انه الملابس عليها شعار المدرسة مطرز ..





> وانا بعد معكم. ابني في شويفات الشارقة
> لكن انا من سكان دبي وزعلانة عليه من المشوار
> ماادري متى بيقرروله ياخده الباص.



ليش اختي سجلتيه في شويفات الشارقة ؟؟ هل هي اقرب عليكم ؟؟

اذا بتسجلينه في الباص .. اريح لك من التوصيل و الزحمة عن باركات المدرسة ( هالشي اللي وااااايد احاتيه ) .








و الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## الأنتيكة

مرحبا
انا امس سرت بس زحمة وفوضى شي فظيع ومب حاطين ليستة الاسامي
ماعرفت بنتي اي كلاس ولا عرفنا ابلواتها
ولا حد خبرنا عن الكلندر بس الشي الوحيد اللي سويته
اني سالت عن المواصلات ومليت الفورم
وعلى فكرة انا من دبي ديرة والشارجة اقربلنا من البرشا 
اول يوم دراسة بدور الكلندر *

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا اختي الانتيكة .. 

صح صدقج فوضى عااااارمة .. معقولة المدرسة في كل افرعها في العالم بهالشكل  :12 (33):  .يختي ما اضني.هاذا الا عندنا شكله .. :12 (99): 

انزين نحن يوم السبت قالولنا عقب يومين بنحط لستة الاسامي .. :12 (77):  عاد باجر بسير لهم من وقت و بشوف ..

----------


## الأنتيكة

ونفس الرمسة عدنا 
اونه عقب يومين بس انا كنت مستأذنة من الدوام وماروم كل يومين استأذن
المفروض يحطون عالويب سايت او يخبرونا بالتلفون عشان ما تتكرر حالة الفوضى اللي صارت امس

----------


## هيادي

ليش اختي سجلتيه في شويفات الشارقة ؟؟ هل هي اقرب عليكم ؟؟

اذا بتسجلينه في الباص .. اريح لك من التوصيل و الزحمة عن باركات المدرسة ( هالشي اللي وااااايد احاتيه ) .

والله يااختي مالاقينا مكان في شويفات دبي وقلت اضمنله محل في الشارقة احسن مايطلع برة. 
احنا سجلنا في الباص ومبارح اتصل علينا شوفير الباص واجا شاف مكان البيت والحمدلله قلنا انه مابيكون دور ابني في الاخير. الحمدلله رب العالمين

بس سؤالي للأخت اللي دفعت حق كتب كي جي ون وحق الفصل الدراسي الثاني احنا ماحد خبرنا انه لازم ندفع للكتب ولا عن الدفعة الثانية للمدرسة. شو رأيكم؟؟؟






و الله يوفق الجميع [/QUOTE]

----------


## هيادي

> مرحبا
> انا امس سرت بس زحمة وفوضى شي فظيع ومب حاطين ليستة الاسامي
> ماعرفت بنتي اي كلاس ولا عرفنا ابلواتها
> ولا حد خبرنا عن الكلندر بس الشي الوحيد اللي سويته
> اني سالت عن المواصلات ومليت الفورم
> وعلى فكرة انا من دبي ديرة والشارجة اقربلنا من البرشا 
> اول يوم دراسة بدور الكلندر *


انتي سجلتيه في الباص ولا بعد؟؟؟ لان شوفير الباص قالنا انه بيمر ديرة قبل ولدي 
احنا عند وافي

----------


## هيادي

والله يابنات انا شايفة كل وحدة يقولولها شكل
وانا اصلا بعتولي مسج انه في جولة بالمدرسة يوم الاثنين وسرتها 
كان كل مايجتمع عدد من الاهالي تاخدهم طالبة من المدرسة تدورهم في المدرسة وتورجيهم الصفوف والملعب ومطعم وبعدها سالنا المدرسات الاسئلة اللي نباها انا سالت عن موضوع الحمام وعن موضوع مضاربة الاولاد لان ابني بسيط ما يضرب ولايصارخ 
بس ماحد قلي انه لازم ادفع للكتب او للفصل الثاني
والملابس انا ماخدتها من زماااان 
اخدت شورتين وبنطلون طويل
تي شيرتين بزرار نص كم
كنزة بزرار كم
جاكيت
ولبس الرياضة
وقالوا تتوزع الاسامي قبل الدوام بيوم اواثنين
كمان خبرونا انه ممنوع انه الاهل يتواصلوا مع المس باي شكل وان لو في شي الادارة بتخبر الاهل.

----------


## عكس قانونهـ

ممم انا بساااالكم سوااال 

كم رسوووم الكتب حق صف ثااني .. اخوييييه في خليفه أ

وباجر بسييير ويا بابا عسب ندفع حق كتبببه 

بليييييز خبرونيي انزيييين

----------


## مغتربة2

أنا بعد مسجله ولدي في فرع خليفة ا كي جي 1 زمن متى اتريا يطرشون لنا مسجات ماظرشوا شي!!
وتوي ادري انه شي كتب لكي جي ون!! 
بحاول اسير باجر واستفسر

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا خواتي ..

انا بروحي ما كنت ادري انه شي كتب للكي جي ون .. بس يوم سرت لهم قالولي..و الكتب بيسلمونها لهم في الصف ..


عموما الكيجي ون دوامهم بالاثنين .. 

تم توزيع اسماء الطلبة على الصفوف ..عرفت صف ولدي ..اختي شيكت لي عليه و خبرتني اليوم .. 

كانت ناوية اروح اشتري لبس اصغر عن اللي اخذته بس ما لقيت و قت ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> أنا بعد مسجله ولدي في فرع خليفة ا كي جي 1 زمن متى اتريا يطرشون لنا مسجات ماظرشوا شي!!
> وتوي ادري انه شي كتب لكي جي ون!! 
> بحاول اسير باجر واستفسر



نحن طرشو لنا مسج عالموبايل بأنه تم تصنيف الاسماء او توزيع الاسامي عالصفوف 

بس مثل ما ذكرت اختي راحت شيكت لي على صف و لدي ..

----------


## هيادي

حبوبات مين تعرف مواعيد دفع اقساط الفصول الثلاثة

----------


## ريييوم

> حبوبات مين تعرف مواعيد دفع اقساط الفصول الثلاثة


هلا أختي 
مواعيد اقساطهم في شهر 4 أو 5 القسط الأول للسنه لقادمه
وفي شهر 9 القسط الثاني
وفي شهر 12 القسط الأخير

----------


## هيادي

> هلا أختي 
> مواعيد اقساطهم في شهر 4 أو 5 القسط الأول للسنه لقادمه
> وفي شهر 9 القسط الثاني
> وفي شهر 12 القسط الأخير


شكرا حبيبتي. تسلمي

----------


## وردة العشاق

اختي مها الجميرا مشكورة فديتج على الرد انا الصراحه وايد احاتي ان شاء الله خير

----------


## الأنتيكة

اختي هيادي 

راعي الباص مر علينا وشاف مكان البيت وخبرني انه الصبح اخر وحدة بتكون بنتي والعصر بعد اخر وحدة 

واااايد احاتيها ياليتها كانت في النص مب شي اخر وحدة اخاف عليها والله

----------


## هيادي

> اختي هيادي 
> 
> راعي الباص مر علينا وشاف مكان البيت وخبرني انه الصبح اخر وحدة بتكون بنتي والعصر بعد اخر وحدة 
> 
> واااايد احاتيها ياليتها كانت في النص مب شي اخر وحدة اخاف عليها والله


حبيبتي معناها بنتك هي اللي كان يقلي عليها شوفير الباص انه بيمر ياخدها من ديرة وبعدها عطول ولدي
انا مثلك كنت خايفة لايكون ولدي في الاول او الاخير لكن انا تطمنت انه بيكون مع الشوفير مشرفة في الباص يعني لاتقلقي ان شالله مافي خير وقبل لاتطلع بالباص استودعيها الله واقريلها الكرسي والمعوذات وان شالله ماعليها شر بيكون معهم في الروحة طلاب كبار بعد لكن في الرجعة لا لان يختلف وقت الدوام 
وكلي الله وان شالله ما بينضروا

----------


## هيادي

بنات منو جابت ورقة الكي جي ون اللي مكتوب فيها ايش مطلوب من الاهل. 
كان المفروض اسير المدرسة اليوم لكن صحيت متاخرة شوي وراحت علي لانهم بيسكروا الساعة 12
كان مفروض اجيب الورقة واشوف صف ابني واسال كم سؤال لكن مامشي الحال

----------


## هيادي

حبيبتي الانتيكة انتي عرفتي بنتك باي كلاس ومين المس تبعها
وقررتي تدرسيها عربي وانكليزي ولا انكليزي وفرنسي
ممكن ولدي وبنتك بيكونوا في نفس الكلاس وهيك بنصير نتشاور بأمورهم دايما وممكن حتى نتابع امور الباص سوا 
عفكرة الباص دايما له وقت محدد يوصل فيه لو تاخر شوي تقدري تكلميهم تشوفي شو صاير يعني كمان مرة بقلك لاتقلقي. الشغلة مو سايبة. انا اول كنت خايفة وادعي ربي بس الحين تطمنت شوي بعد مااستفسرت وعرفت نظامهم.

----------


## حلم صيفي

السلام عليكم 

انا رحتلهم يوم الثلاثاء و كان عددنا قليل بالبداية وراوونا الصفوف وقالولنا كل طفل وين صفه واسم مدرسته 

وعقب قالولنا المسموح والممنوع بالمدرسة 

وبعدها اخذت بنتي على كلاسها واستانست وااايد يوم لقت اسمها على الباب 

وتعرفت على الهيلبر وكلمتها وهي بعد كلمت بنتي والتقيت بالمس بعد .. لقيتها حبوبة وااايد وبنتي حبتها كتير 

بس ما حد قالي اي شي عن الكتب او الاقساط 

ودوامهم بيبدأ الاثنين ان شاء الله 

وربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## حلم صيفي

ياليت كل وحدة تكتب شو بتحط باللانش بوكس يوم بيوم عشان نستفيد من بعضنا 

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز ... 

لانها اكبر مشكلة عندي ><

----------


## مها جميرا

انا باجر يسير المدرسة .. باذن الله ..ابا اخذ بنطلون مقاس 3 سنوات لولدي ..لانه بنطلون مقاس 4 سنوات ياه واااااااايد و سيع

----------


## مها جميرا

سرت المدرسه اليوم. بخبركم خلاف. بكل شيء. الحمد الله كل شيء تمام

----------


## هيادي

> ياليت كل وحدة تكتب شو بتحط باللانش بوكس يوم بيوم عشان نستفيد من بعضنا 
> 
> بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز ... 
> 
> لانها اكبر مشكلة عندي ><


انا ان شالله بكرة اول يوم بحطله صمونة لبنة وصمونة كيري
اصابع خيار وجزر
وكيكة صغيرة وانينة مي
فكركم يكفي؟؟؟
طبعا الصبح لما يفيق بحاول يشرب حليب او كوكتيل

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا..


اليوم اول شي دفعنا القسط الثاني و كان 5900

لانه القسط الاول اللي دفعناه = 5700

حسب جدول الاقساط ..طبعا الكي جي ون كل قسط 5800


المهم اتجهنا لستور الملابس و كااان فاااااضي قلت ياريتني ما سرت في رمضان و الزحمة و الله هلكت هاك اليوم .. 
المهم اشترينا لبس اضافي و بناطلين بالحجم المناسب 


بعدين سرنا نشوف الصف .. و التقينا بالمس شكلها حبوبة و طيوبة .. تكلمنا و ياها و شفنا الهلبر اللي بتكون دوم و يها و تساعد الاطفال و كلمتها بعد ..و خبرتني هيه شو و ظيفتها بالظبط .. و فيه سوبرفايزر تكون متواجده دايما في الكوريدور ما شفناها شكلها كانت لاهيه مع اليهال مال الكيجي تو لانه اول يوم لهم اليوم

----------


## مها جميرا

استفسرت من المسؤولة عن بعض الامور و اللي عرفته التالي :





* الكي جي ون ما شي عندهم اكتفيتي او انشطة اختيارية مثل المراحل الاخرى .. يعني الاكتيفيتي اللي ياخذونه هومن ضمن المنهج .. ولهم صالة او قاعة للمارستها 


* الانشطة او الاكتيفيتي تضاف من كي جي 2 .. و تمارس اغلبها يوم السبت .. 


* اللغة العربية و الانجليزية طبعا اجبارية الزامية .اما الفرنسية من جريد 7



فيه عندهم فورم ممكن تطلبونه من الاستقبال ..لخدمة الانترنت ..يعني يعطونكم باسورد للخدمة من خلالها ممكن تطلعون على النتائج وكل ما يتعلق بالطالب ..

انا خذت الفورم بس باعبية و باعطيهم اياه باجر . بس ايقولون كي جيه ون ما عندهم اشياء كثيرة او امتحانات ممكن نطلع عليها ..مثل الجريدات الاعلى .. بس افضل اننا نسجل ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> ياليت كل وحدة تكتب شو بتحط باللانش بوكس يوم بيوم عشان نستفيد من بعضنا 
> 
> بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز ... 
> 
> لانها اكبر مشكلة عندي ><






اختي حلم صيفي ..

بخصوص الاكل .. الاختيارات كثيرة ..بس انا مثلج تضربني حيرة .. لانه و لدي واااعليه ما ياكل .. 

المهم .. باجر قررت اسوي له الاتي :


سلايس مع بيض و الجبن ..طبعا جبن المراعي مب كرافت لانه ماااااااااالح





حليب مع مصاصه







فراولة مقطع






نجتس مع الكاتشب + معكرونة جبن 










قطع كيك سويس رول 




ماي و عصير

طبعا الماي العبوة الرياضية ..مش العادية عشان ما يجب الماي يعني بيقدر يتحكم فيها 





هاذا اللي اعددته ..


و بشوف تجاوبة كيف ..ان شاء الله يوم بيقعد في يمعة الصغارية بيتشجع وبياكل  :12 (88):  :12 (63):

----------


## هيادي

اختي مها الجميرا شكرا لتوضيحك
لكن الفرنسي ممكن يبدوا يعلموهم ياها من كي جي ون بدل العربي لو انتي اخترتي تلغي العربي
لان في اجانب في المدرسة ومنهم مايحبوا يتعلموا العربي واحنا سالتنا اللمدرسة شو بنختار عربي وانكليزي وللا انكليزي وفرنسي. 

كمان بسالك اختي خدمة النت هادي بيقدموها مجانا ولاعليها رسوم؟ لان انا بعد مثلك قالتلي المشرفة انه كي جي ون مايلزمهم لان مايحطولهم شي عالنت.

----------


## هيادي

اختي الانتيكة
بنتك تكون اخر وحدة ياخدها الباص الصبح يعني يكون الباص مليان كله وهي اخر وحدة تطلع الباص وقبلها ولدي. 
وفي الرجعة اول وحدة تنزل من الباص يعني كمان يكون الباص مليان
وبكرة تقولي قالت هيادي والبشارة الي ان شالله

لان الشوفير قالنا اللي يطلع الاخير ينزل الاول وهدا من حظ ولدي وبنتك ان شالله
بكرة بشيك مع المدرسة مرة تانية ان شالله

----------


## ام راشـد

امهات منو ممكن تعطينا فكره عن دراسة جريد 1 في الشويفات

الي عندها خبره تفيدنا

واخص بالسؤال الاخت طيبة الكويتيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## ام منتهى

السلام و عليكم 
فرحت لما شفت انفتح التجمع الثاني للامهات ابناءهم ف الشويفات 

انا ولدي الصف الثاني هذه السنة و الله يسهل لهم ابنائنا و يوفقهم يا رب

اختي طيبة كويتية عندي طلب لوسمحتي 
السنة الماضية رسلتي لي نماذج من امتحانات الجريد 1 و كثير فادتني الله يبارك فيكي و في عيالك ان شاء الله
اذا عندك نماذج امتحانات الجريد 2 ارجوا انك ترسلهم لي انا رح ارسلك ع الهوتميل اذا لسه عندي عنوانك

ان شاء الله نفيد بعضنا ف هذا التجمع

----------


## مها جميرا

> اختي مها الجميرا شكرا لتوضيحك
> لكن الفرنسي ممكن يبدوا يعلموهم ياها من كي جي ون بدل العربي لو انتي اخترتي تلغي العربي
> لان في اجانب في المدرسة ومنهم مايحبوا يتعلموا العربي واحنا سالتنا اللمدرسة شو بنختار عربي وانكليزي وللا انكليزي وفرنسي. 
> 
> كمان بسالك اختي خدمة النت هادي بيقدموها مجانا ولاعليها رسوم؟ لان انا بعد مثلك قالتلي المشرفة انه كي جي ون مايلزمهم لان مايحطولهم شي عالنت.



العفو اختي الغالية ..

صحيح كلامك فيه ناس ما تبا اللغة العربية ( الاجانب اقصد )..

و الله ما عندي فكرة اذا خدمة النت مجانية ام لا .. باسالهم باجر .. لاني اليوم ما عبيبت الفورم .. انشغلت بالولد .. 

خبرونا كيف كان اول يوم ؟؟


انا ولدي كان عادي و مستانس اول ما سمع صياح الاطفال في الصف بدا يصيح  :12 (3): 

بس دخلوه على طول في الصف .و فيه وحده واقفه عالباب ما تخلي اولياء الامور يشوفون الاطفال ولا الاطفال يشوفون اهاليهم ..عشان ما يتمون ايصيحون زيادة .. بس قلبي عورني على ولدي و اللي و ياه مسااكين اول يوم .. يلا بيتعودون ان شاء الله


سالته شوه علموك ..قال لABCD


و اغنية 



THE WHEELS ON THE BUS

عاد ما ادري به .. صادق او يخربط ههههههه

----------


## mony11

انا ابنى صف ثالث مين عندها ابن فى نفس صف ابنى لان انا ابنى جديد فى الشويفات هذة السنه ونظامهم غير المدرسة السابقه مين نفس صف ولدى نتواصل مع بعض ونفيد بعض وشكررررا

----------


## باحثة حقوق

السلام عليكم 
انا بنتي بقريد تو الله يوفق عيالنا جميعا
و ان شاء الله نفيد بعضنا و نتعاون في هذا التجمع

----------


## مها جميرا

منووه في شويفات دبي ؟؟

----------


## هيادي

اختي مها الجميرا
شكرا حبيبتي عالرد. اليوم جبت الورقة اللي يخبرونا فيها شو نعمل وشو نبعت مع الاولاد والنصائح وهيك شغلات. كانوا كاتبين فيها ان خدمة النت مجانية. 
حبيبتي بسألك عن القسط. اليوم دفعنا القسط الثاني وكان 6000 مثل القسط الاول بعد 6000 وانتي تقولي القسط 5800. 
انا سالت الرجل اللي بدفعله قلي القسط 6000 فكيف صار هيك؟ واذا انتي ابنك في شويفات دبي فهل هي ارخص؟؟؟

عن ابني حبيبي كان فرحان بس متل ماحكيتي لما شاف الاولاد يصارخون صار يطالعني وانصدم وحسيته تلبك بس ماحكا لانه كتير كتوم وحساس بس اللي قهرني اني عرفت انه بكي بالباص كتير وكان خايف ومتضايق ومابعرف اذا بكي في الفصل ولا لا. 
وانا بعد صرت اتحايل عليهم يدخلوني اطل عليه من طرف الباب ماخلوني قمت بعتت الهيلبر تشوفه ورجعت تقلي كتير مبسوط وعم ياكل السندويشة. ريحت قلبي بس اعتقد هم بيخبروا الكل نفس الحكي عشان الاهل يتطمنوا ومايقلقوا. 



بدي اسال امهات شويفات الشارقة اللي ساكنين في دبي اليوم اخروا اولادهم نصف ساعة؟؟؟ لان الشوفير تاخر كتير وصل ولدي بحدود اربعة ونصف ولما سالت الشوفير عن التاخير قلي ان الباص تاخر بالطلعة نصف ساعة. ارجوكم ردوا هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم مييد

مرحبا

شحالكم


اليوم ولدي داوم فديته كي جي ون في خليفه ا 

فديته تم يصيح وايد سبت الاولاد اللي عنده تمو يبكون وهو وراهم 


عقب سكت ,,, بس ما عطونا الاوراق شو يبون وشو ما يبون ولا طرشو عنده شي اوراق 

اممم اللي عندها ياهل بكي جيون خليفه ياريت تخبرني خلنا نترابع وربكم يطلعون عيالنا بنفس الكلاس..

----------


## الساعية للجنة

> انا ابنى صف ثالث مين عندها ابن فى نفس صف ابنى لان انا ابنى جديد فى الشويفات هذة السنه ونظامهم غير المدرسة السابقه مين نفس صف ولدى نتواصل مع بعض ونفيد بعض وشكررررا



انا اخوي يدرس في صف ثالث الله يعينه والله انصدمت يوم شفت كتبة وااايد

----------


## حلم صيفي

مشكورات خواتي على الردود 

اليوم حطيت لبنتي سندويش جبن وزيتون مع حليب .. للفطور 

ومعكرونة وعصير للغدا 

بس يوم ردت البيت لقيت السندويشة مثل ماهي .. 

اتصلت بالمدرسة وطلبت حد مسؤول عن الكي جي ون 

ردت عليي وحدة وسالتها ليش ما عطوهم الفطور .. معقولة طول النهار على شوية معكرونة ><

قالت ان العيال صاحو وااايد وما كان حد يرضى ياكل اي شي عشان جي لغوا الفطور !!!!!

الصراحة انا انصدمت .. قلتلها معقول هالكلام .. انا اساسا بنتي ما بكيت ابدااااا ليش جي ؟؟

سألتني عن اسم بنتي وصفها .. وقالت باجر بنبه على المدرسة تعطيها اكلها .... 

شو رايكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## السيدة سوسو

مرحبا بنات و امهات .. اليوم داومت بنتي في الكي جي ١ فرع خليفه كانت مستانسه مسكينه متعوده علي الحضانه قالتلي روحي البيت و رجهت اخذها لقيتها تصيح مسكينه تمو اليهال يصيحون و تصاحت معاهم ،،سالت المدرسه من متي تصيح قالت اقل من نص ساعه .. بتتعود ماعليها شر 
وعن الاكل الحمد الله كلت زين 
ام ميييد ولدج اي كي جي ١ فيهم انا بنتي عند مس روز

----------


## مها جميرا

> اختي مها الجميرا
> شكرا حبيبتي عالرد. اليوم جبت الورقة اللي يخبرونا فيها شو نعمل وشو نبعت مع الاولاد والنصائح وهيك شغلات. كانوا كاتبين فيها ان خدمة النت مجانية. 
> حبيبتي بسألك عن القسط. اليوم دفعنا القسط الثاني وكان 6000 مثل القسط الاول بعد 6000 وانتي تقولي القسط 5800. 
> انا سالت الرجل اللي بدفعله قلي القسط 6000 فكيف صار هيك؟ واذا انتي ابنك في شويفات دبي فهل هي ارخص؟؟؟
> 
> عن ابني حبيبي كان فرحان بس متل ماحكيتي لما شاف الاولاد يصارخون صار يطالعني وانصدم وحسيته تلبك بس ماحكا لانه كتير كتوم وحساس بس اللي قهرني اني عرفت انه بكي بالباص كتير وكان خايف ومتضايق ومابعرف اذا بكي في الفصل ولا لا. 
> وانا بعد صرت اتحايل عليهم يدخلوني اطل عليه من طرف الباب ماخلوني قمت بعتت الهيلبر تشوفه ورجعت تقلي كتير مبسوط وعم ياكل السندويشة. ريحت قلبي بس اعتقد هم بيخبروا الكل نفس الحكي عشان الاهل يتطمنوا ومايقلقوا. 
> 
> 
> ...




مرحبا 


يمكن القسط عندك اكثر عشان مسجلين بالباص .. 

نحن ما سجلنا بالباص ..






الله يوفق الجميع .. ان شاء الله

----------


## mony11

> انا اخوي يدرس في صف ثالث الله يعينه والله انصدمت يوم شفت كتبة وااايد


حبيبتى ياريت نتواصل سوا عشان نفيد بعض لان انا ابنى نقلتو من مدرستو للشويفات ودايم يبكى الصبح لسه ما اتعود عليهم والكتب كثيرا جدا يارب بالفايدة يارب والنجاح ليهم انا وابنى فى شويفات ابو ظبى فرع خليفه أ

----------


## BusinesS_Women

انا بعد ولدي في كي جي 1 
صراحة انصدمت انه مدرسته كانت العام معلمة رياضة 
والله يعين

----------


## هيادي

اختي مها الجميرا لاالباص قسطه لوحده 1700 

ممكن بقية البنات يخبرونا كم دفعوا

وكمان مين جابت جدول الكي جي ون

----------


## الرناد

أنا عندي ثلاث عيال في شويفات العين
أكيد في أشياء ما تعجبني لكن الدراسة عندهم وايد زينة وفي متابعة وامتحانات مستمرة يخلي الطالب دوم مركز في الدراسة

----------


## عنوود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا ولدي الحمد الله اليوم احسن عن امس امس صاح وااايد 
بس بغيت اخبركم من وين اخذ الفورم والجدول من عند المس 
وبعدين هم طول اليوم يتمزن في الكلاس ولا يسولهم انشطه 
و الله يخليكم الي تعرف الجدول شو بيعطوهم طول الاسبوع تخبرني 
انا ولدي في كيجي ون ان

----------


## هيادي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا ولدي الحمد الله اليوم احسن عن امس امس صاح وااايد 
> بس بغيت اخبركم من وين اخذ الفورم والجدول من عند المس 
> وبعدين هم طول اليوم يتمزن في الكلاس ولا يسولهم انشطه 
> و الله يخليكم الي تعرف الجدول شو بيعطوهم طول الاسبوع تخبرني 
> انا ولدي في كيجي ون ان


حبيبتي الفورم تبع الانترنت بتاخديه من ادارة المدرسة. بس الجدول قالولي انه من الفصل. انا اظن من ادارة كي جي ون. وليس من الفصل لان ممنوع نسير الفصل. 
والاطفال بيطلعوهم البلاي جراوند وبيعلولهم كم لفة وكمان بيشغلولهم تلفزيون في قاعة التلفزيون. ان شالله مابيملوا لاتقلقي. انا ابني مبارح انبسط وماقلي انه مابروح بكرة. عن اليوم قصده بس بكي شوي في الباص لانه مو متعود حبيبي. وانا بعد ماجبت الجدول والله بس بسالك اختي كم اخدوا منك اقساط وكم قيمة القسط.

----------


## هيادي

اختي مها الجمرا انتي عندك اولاد تانين في المدرسة بعد. اظن عملولك خصم عشانه الولد الثاني صح؟؟؟؟

----------


## عنوود

مشكورة اختي هيادي على الرد
بس انا اليوم معصبه من المس امس ضيعت شنطة ولدي وانا عطيتها في ايدها 
واليوم رحت المدرسة علشان جاكيت ولدي نساه وحضرتها ما طرشته ويا ولدي باجر ان شالله سايره الادارة وبتهازب وياهم حتى الاكل ما ماكل ولدي شي غير بس نص سندويشه . حتي الماي ما شرب وماي ولا العصير صدق اضايقت منها

----------


## مها جميرا

> اختي مها الجمرا انتي عندك اولاد تانين في المدرسة بعد. اظن عملولك خصم عشانه الولد الثاني صح؟؟؟؟


لا اختي ما عندي في المدرسة الا هالولد

ماسو لي خصم . هاي الاسعار حسب الجدول مال الاسعار 

بس اختي و عيال اخوية اثنين في المدرسة

----------


## هيادي

> مشكورة اختي هيادي على الرد
> بس انا اليوم معصبه من المس امس ضيعت شنطة ولدي وانا عطيتها في ايدها 
> واليوم رحت المدرسة علشان جاكيت ولدي نساه وحضرتها ما طرشته ويا ولدي باجر ان شالله سايره الادارة وبتهازب وياهم حتى الاكل ما ماكل ولدي شي غير بس نص سندويشه . حتي الماي ما شرب وماي ولا العصير صدق اضايقت منها


معليه حبيبتي طولي بالك ممكن بتصير خربطة اول كم يوم. والمفروض بيلاقولك اغراضك ويردوهم يعني وين بدهم يروحوا.
بس انصحك لو رحتي المدرسة ماتخانقيهم او تعملي مشكلة كبيرة عشان لا يتحططون عولدك. للاحتياط يعني. انا اخاف يتضايقون مني بشي يقوموا يهملوا ولدي. طولي بالك عليهم وعطيهم ملاحظاتك برواقة افضل. 

بسألك مرة تانية حبيبتي ممكن ماانتبهتي عسؤالي. كم دفعتي اقساط ولدك. ممكن بياخدوا من كل واحد شي.

----------


## هيادي

اختي مها الجميرا صار عندي فضول اعرف ليه هيك الفرق بين الدفعات
اقول ممكن عشان ليكي قرايب او شي
حبيبتي اذا عندك جدول الدفعات صوريه وابعتيلي ياه. انتي من وين جبتيه.

----------


## هيادي

وينكم يا بنات. ؟؟؟؟؟؟
كم دفعتوا اقساط كي جي ون؟؟؟
عذبتوني وماحد بيرد.

----------


## أم مييد

> اختي مها الجميرا صار عندي فضول اعرف ليه هيك الفرق بين الدفعات
> اقول ممكن عشان ليكي قرايب او شي
> حبيبتي اذا عندك جدول الدفعات صوريه وابعتيلي ياه. انتي من وين جبتيه.




حبوبه انا دافعه قسط اول 6300 بس دراسه طبعا 
وانصدمت انه زادو سعر الدراسه هالسنه ووصل ل6545 القسط الواحد 

وطبعا لازم ندفع الفرق مال 245 بالقسط الثاني 
يعني الدراسه السنه كامل 19635
والغدا 4600
والباص 5500
كامل 29735

شكلهم كل فرع سعره غير

----------


## أم مييد

حبيبتي هيادي انتي اي فرع مسجله ولدج



انا اللي بخليفه ا

----------


## هيادي

> حبيبتي هيادي انتي اي فرع مسجله ولدج
> 
> 
> 
> انا اللي بخليفه ا


حبيبتي انا في فرع الشارقة. 
انتي ولدك كي جي ون؟؟؟

----------


## أم مييد

هي كي جي ون

----------


## عنوود

هلا اختي هيادي دفعت للباص القسط الاول 1900 والقسط
الثاني والثالث نفس السعر 
والكتب 600 لطول 
والدراسه 6545 نفس الشي القسط الثاني والثالث 
بس بعدين الدفع الثالثه ما دفعت

----------


## عنوود

انا اليوم رحت المدرسة وقالت ما يعطوهم كتب للبيت يخلونهم في الكلاس واخر الاسبوع يعطوهم الاوراق الي خذوه طول الاسبوع

----------


## mony11

حبيباتى مين ابنها صف ثالث حتى استفيد منها انا ابنى صف ثالث فرع خليفه أ

----------


## هيادي

حبيبتي عنوود انتي في اي فرع مسجلتيه

وبسالكم كلكم بنات اليوم الخميس اي احد بعث مع الاولاد فايلات شغلهم في الاسبوع
قالولنا بيبعتوا الاوراق لللي اشتغلوها كمان مثل ماقالت اختنا عنوود بس انا مابعثوا مع ولدي شي*

----------


## mony11

> حبيبتي عنوود انتي في اي فرع مسجلتيه
> 
> وبسالكم كلكم بنات اليوم الخميس اي احد بعث مع الاولاد فايلات شغلهم في الاسبوع
> قالولنا بيبعتوا الاوراق لللي اشتغلوها كمان مثل ماقالت اختنا عنوود بس انا مابعثوا مع ولدي شي*


ولا انا حبيبتى ما بعتو اى شيئ مع ابنى

----------


## هيادي

شكرا حبيبتي mony11 على ردك
وان شالله امهات الصف الثالث يساعدوكي
بس هنا شكله ماحد بيكلف خاطره ويعذب حاله ويكتب
كله يفوت يكتب اسئلة اسئلة واخر شي نص الاسئلة ماحد بيجاوب عليها

لو كان الشخص مايعرف جواب مامشكلة لكن اللي يزعل لما يكون الواحد عنده جواب وما معذب حاله يكتبه وبس بدو الناس تجاوب اسئلته هو.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام و عليكم 
> فرحت لما شفت انفتح التجمع الثاني للامهات ابناءهم ف الشويفات 
> 
> انا ولدي الصف الثاني هذه السنة و الله يسهل لهم ابنائنا و يوفقهم يا رب
> 
> اختي طيبة كويتية عندي طلب لوسمحتي 
> السنة الماضية رسلتي لي نماذج من امتحانات الجريد 1 و كثير فادتني الله يبارك فيكي و في عيالك ان شاء الله
> اذا عندك نماذج امتحانات الجريد 2 ارجوا انك ترسلهم لي انا رح ارسلك ع الهوتميل اذا لسه عندي عنوانك
> 
> ان شاء الله نفيد بعضنا ف هذا التجمع


هلا و الله اختي ام منتهى
اكيد عندي الامتحانات مالت جريد 2. بس للاسف بالبيت خدمة الانترنت مقطوعه و الحين انا شابكة من بيت اخو زوجي. اذا انتي فرع الشارقه ممكن اعطيج اياهم هناك من عيوني الثنتين و اسويلج نسخه بعد من الامتحانات اللي كنت اسويها للعيال بس محلوله بعد للاسف. اذا تبين انا حاضره و بالخدمه الغاليه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> امهات منو ممكن تعطينا فكره عن دراسة جريد 1 في الشويفات
> 
> الي عندها خبره تفيدنا
> 
> واخص بالسؤال الاخت طيبة الكويتيه


السلام عليكم اختي ام راشد
دراسة جريد 1 حلوه و خفيفه اذا كنتي تتابعين مع البيبي اول باول. يعني اهمه يعطونهم لسته فيها 8 او 9 كلمات بالانجليزي يمتحنونهم في يوم معين من الاسبوع. الخميس او الاربعاء في الغالب. و يعطونهم بعد اختبار منتال ماث. بعد كل اسبوع مع اختبار السبيلنج.
انتي كل يوم عطيه تمرينات جمع و طرح كل يوم علشان يكون سريع و قوي بالرياضيات. و خليه يقرا وايد, اهمه راح يعطونهم قصص نفس الكي جي. 
هذا اللي متذكرته الحين و اي استفسار الغاليه انا بالخدمه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> انا ابنى صف ثالث مين عندها ابن فى نفس صف ابنى لان انا ابنى جديد فى الشويفات هذة السنه ونظامهم غير المدرسة السابقه مين نفس صف ولدى نتواصل مع بعض ونفيد بعض وشكررررا


هلا و الله موني
ولدي صف ثالث بشويفات الشارقه. الله يعينه يارب على المناهج احسها بدت تصير اصعب بس ما تكلمت جدام ولدي على الموضوع هذا ما ابي اخرعه من اولها. لانه وعد ابوه انه اييب نسبه فوق ال90. الله يوفقه ويسهل امور الجميع ان شاءالله

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> شكرا حبيبتي mony11 على ردك
> وان شالله امهات الصف الثالث يساعدوكي
> بس هنا شكله ماحد بيكلف خاطره ويعذب حاله ويكتب
> كله يفوت يكتب اسئلة اسئلة واخر شي نص الاسئلة ماحد بيجاوب عليها
> 
> لو كان الشخص مايعرف جواب مامشكلة لكن اللي يزعل لما يكون الواحد عنده جواب وما معذب حاله يكتبه وبس بدو الناس تجاوب اسئلته هو.



امري الغاليه ولا تضايقين نفسج شنو اقدر اساعدج فيه؟؟؟
احنا هني كلنا نساعد بعض و اللي ما ردت عليج اكيد ما تعرف.

----------


## مها جميرا

> حبيبتي عنوود انتي في اي فرع مسجلتيه
> 
> وبسالكم كلكم بنات اليوم الخميس اي احد بعث مع الاولاد فايلات شغلهم في الاسبوع
> قالولنا بيبعتوا الاوراق لللي اشتغلوها كمان مثل ماقالت اختنا عنوود بس انا مابعثوا مع ولدي شي*



صح .. حتى انا ولدي ما بعثو و ياه اي اوراق او ملف لشغل الاسبوع ؟

----------


## هيادي

بنات يوم الرياضة نبعث الاولاد بملابس الرياضة ونبعث بالشنطة ملابس المدرسة ولا العكس؟؟

----------


## هيادي

> امري الغاليه ولا تضايقين نفسج شنو اقدر اساعدج فيه؟؟؟
> احنا هني كلنا نساعد بعض و اللي ما ردت عليج اكيد ما تعرف.


تسلميي ياحبيبتي كلك ذوق واخلاق الله يبارك فيكي
انا بس عتبانة شوية عالبنات لان مفروض هدا اهم موضوع ندخل عليه ونتناقش فيه لانه يخص نور عيوننا اولادنا لدرجة اني خصصت ايميل كامل كله بس لاستقبال المشاركات عشان ماتفوتني ولامشاركة بس مااشوف هالتفاعل الكبير لدرجة اني احبطت والله
ربي يوفق اولادك وينجحهم ويحفظهم من كل مكروه وتفرحي فيهم يارب.

----------


## عكس قانونهـ

مم بنات انا عندي سوال 

شو سالفه الاورجنال كلااس .. هم كلاسات التقوييه .. ويدرس المرحلتيين اول وثاني . 

فكييف بتكون امتحانااتهم .. اللي عندها فكرره .. 

واذا وحده كان ولدها او بنتها في هالكلاساات ممكن تفيدنا باوراق الاختبارات او ايي شي مثل هييك

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بنات يوم الرياضة نبعث الاولاد بملابس الرياضة ونبعث بالشنطة ملابس المدرسة ولا العكس؟؟


السلام عليكم
يوم الرياضه عادي وديه المدرسه بملابس الرياضه و ماله داعي تبعثين وياه ملابس المدرسه. يسمحون للطالب لي جريد 1 انه يتم طول اليوم في ملابس الرياضه. لكن من جريد 2 لا لازم يغير ملابسه.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> تسلميي ياحبيبتي كلك ذوق واخلاق الله يبارك فيكي
> انا بس عتبانة شوية عالبنات لان مفروض هدا اهم موضوع ندخل عليه ونتناقش فيه لانه يخص نور عيوننا اولادنا لدرجة اني خصصت ايميل كامل كله بس لاستقبال المشاركات عشان ماتفوتني ولامشاركة بس مااشوف هالتفاعل الكبير لدرجة اني احبطت والله
> ربي يوفق اولادك وينجحهم ويحفظهم من كل مكروه وتفرحي فيهم يارب.


لا تحبطين ولا شي. ان شاءالله بتابع الموضوع اول باول و بتلقين رد على كل استفساراتج اذا كنت اعرف الاجابه.

----------


## مها جميرا

بخصوص الرياضة .. الكي جي ون يعطونهم يوم الخميس .. و لبسته لبس الرياضة .. و ايقول لعبوهم في الخيمة الكبيرة المخصصة للرياضة .








باجر بسالهم بخصوص الفايل اللي لازم ينبعث كل خميس .. ليش ما بعثوه معاه ؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بخصوص الرياضة .. الكي جي ون يعطونهم يوم الخميس .. و لبسته لبس الرياضة .. و ايقول لعبوهم في الخيمة الكبيرة المخصصة للرياضة .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باجر بسالهم بخصوص الفايل اللي لازم ينبعث كل خميس .. ليش ما بعثوه معاه ؟؟


بالنسبة للفايل ما ابعثوه ويا العيال اعتقد بسبب انه اول اسبوع. بحكم انه العيال توهم يدد على المدرسه و ما يعرفون يسوون شي و ما تأقلموا عليها. يعني ممكن هالاسبوع يكون ترفيه على دراسه و ترفيهي اكثر. لا تستعجلون ان شاءالله الخميس الياي راح تشوفون شغل العيال و تفرحون فيه

----------


## الأنتيكة

مرحباااااا

انشغلت طووول الاسبوع وصار عندي روتين حلو ومرتب لوووول 

اختي هيادي انا نفسج دافعة لا تحاتين ترى الموضوع وما فيه كل فرع + الجريد + المنطقة عشان المواصلات فيصير اختلاف في المبلغ 



بالنسبة لبنتي فعلا هي اخر وحدة يمر عليها الصبح واخر وحدة ينزلها وطبعا كل يوم صبح عندي مناحة ما تبا تركب الباص هههه 

وانا بصراحة لين الحين مااااعرف شي عن بنتي في المدرسة حاولت اتصل يوم الخميس اكثر من مرة بس كله يعطيني مشغول 

ماعرف عن اكلها ولا شربها ولا شو خذت وكل ما اسالها ما تعطيني جواب عدل تتمصخر وتتضحك وتستهبل ههههه والله ماعرف شو الحل

خلال الاسبوع مرتين مريت عليها في الطلعة تكسر خاطري والله يبالي وقت لين اتعود

انا بنتي في فرع الشارجة كي جي ون J

يلا اشوف منو وياها

لي رجعة مع اللانش بوكس

----------


## سمر2011

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بنات لى سؤال.. هل يوجد لينك بوك خاص لكل لطفل ؟؟
اللينك بوك بيكون للتواصل بين الاباء والمدرسات والمدرسة ولكتابة الملاحظات اليومية وبيكون موجود فى شنطة الطفل بصفة يومية وأول شىء بتعمله المدرسات الصبح بتطلع عليه وتشوف لو أى ملحوظة أو طلب من الأباء بخصوص ابنائهم أو من المدرسات للأباء 
أنا إنتقلت على دبى هذه السنة وكانت مدرسة إبنى فى مصر وأغلب المدارس هناك اللينك بوك أساسى مع الطفل..ولكن للاسف مدرسة إبنى هنا لا توجد لديهم فكرة اللينك بوك ولا حتى هوت لاين والويب سايت مازال لا يعمل لكن إن شاء الله هقترح عليهم فكرة اللينك بوك للتواصل اليومى
فهل يوجد لينك بوك فى الشويفات؟ أم هذا النظام غير موجود بالمرة فى نظام مدارس الإمارات؟

----------


## الأنتيكة

اختي سمرررر


انا ناوية احط اوراق ملاحظة واقول لبنتي تعطيهم المعلمة 


وحلوة فكرة اللينك بوك ياليت لو يبطقونها

----------


## سمر2011

أختى الأنتيكة
فعلا أنا فكرت زيك إنى هكتب الملاحظات فى ورق وأرسلها مع إبنى
بس للأسف أولادنا لسه صغار وممكن ينسوا أو يتكسفوا أو تضيع منهم الأوراق
لكن لو كان نظام المدرسة أن اللينك بوك أساسى هيريح أولياء الأمور كتييييييير وهيبقى التواصل أسهل 
يااااااااريت بجد المدارس هنا تطبقها مش هتكلفهم أى حاجة غير كشكول واحد طول السنة وخلاص حتى لو إحنا اللى إشتريناه مش مشكلة
ربنا يطمنا على أولادنا جميعا ويبارك فيهم

----------


## mony11

> شكرا حبيبتي mony11 على ردك
> وان شالله امهات الصف الثالث يساعدوكي
> بس هنا شكله ماحد بيكلف خاطره ويعذب حاله ويكتب
> كله يفوت يكتب اسئلة اسئلة واخر شي نص الاسئلة ماحد بيجاوب عليها
> 
> لو كان الشخص مايعرف جواب مامشكلة لكن اللي يزعل لما يكون الواحد عنده جواب وما معذب حاله يكتبه وبس بدو الناس تجاوب اسئلته هو.


عفوا حبيبتى هيادى لا شكر على واجب يارب اكون قدرت افيدك بشيئ وربى يحفظلط ابنك

----------


## mony11

> هلا و الله موني
> ولدي صف ثالث بشويفات الشارقه. الله يعينه يارب على المناهج احسها بدت تصير اصعب بس ما تكلمت جدام ولدي على الموضوع هذا ما ابي اخرعه من اولها. لانه وعد ابوه انه اييب نسبه فوق ال90. الله يوفقه ويسهل امور الجميع ان شاءالله


اهلا اختى طيبة بس كنت حابه اسالك انا ابنى لسه يادوب جديد فى المدرسة لانو انا نقلته من مدرستو وهو داخل اسبيشل انجلش وماث بس كل يوم سبت يروح من 9 الى 11 الصبح وعلى قد ما حاولت افهم منو ايش يعطوه قالى كل واحد على كمبيوتر وفى اسئله واحنا نختار الاجابة لو عندك معلومه حبيبتى فيدينى جزاك الله خير

----------


## mony11

> بنات يوم الرياضة نبعث الاولاد بملابس الرياضة ونبعث بالشنطة ملابس المدرسة ولا العكس؟؟


لا حبيبتى انا بعت ابنى بلبس الرياضه عشان الولد ما يحتاس فى تغيير ملابسو واذا قصدك على لبس السباحه لسه ما طلبو من ابنى بس جارتى بنتها كجى وان قالو لها تجيب معاها لبس السباحه

----------


## mony11

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بنات لى سؤال.. هل يوجد لينك بوك خاص لكل لطفل ؟؟
> اللينك بوك بيكون للتواصل بين الاباء والمدرسات والمدرسة ولكتابة الملاحظات اليومية وبيكون موجود فى شنطة الطفل بصفة يومية وأول شىء بتعمله المدرسات الصبح بتطلع عليه وتشوف لو أى ملحوظة أو طلب من الأباء بخصوص ابنائهم أو من المدرسات للأباء 
> أنا إنتقلت على دبى هذه السنة وكانت مدرسة إبنى فى مصر وأغلب المدارس هناك اللينك بوك أساسى مع الطفل..ولكن للاسف مدرسة إبنى هنا لا توجد لديهم فكرة اللينك بوك ولا حتى هوت لاين والويب سايت مازال لا يعمل لكن إن شاء الله هقترح عليهم فكرة اللينك بوك للتواصل اليومى
> فهل يوجد لينك بوك فى الشويفات؟ أم هذا النظام غير موجود بالمرة فى نظام مدارس الإمارات؟


اهلا حبيبتى فى دفتر كبير بسلك مكتوب عليه school diary ممكن تكتبى فيه ملاحظاتك للمدرسين وان شاء الله بيردو عليكى

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بنات لى سؤال.. هل يوجد لينك بوك خاص لكل لطفل ؟؟
> اللينك بوك بيكون للتواصل بين الاباء والمدرسات والمدرسة ولكتابة الملاحظات اليومية وبيكون موجود فى شنطة الطفل بصفة يومية وأول شىء بتعمله المدرسات الصبح بتطلع عليه وتشوف لو أى ملحوظة أو طلب من الأباء بخصوص ابنائهم أو من المدرسات للأباء 
> أنا إنتقلت على دبى هذه السنة وكانت مدرسة إبنى فى مصر وأغلب المدارس هناك اللينك بوك أساسى مع الطفل..ولكن للاسف مدرسة إبنى هنا لا توجد لديهم فكرة اللينك بوك ولا حتى هوت لاين والويب سايت مازال لا يعمل لكن إن شاء الله هقترح عليهم فكرة اللينك بوك للتواصل اليومى
> فهل يوجد لينك بوك فى الشويفات؟ أم هذا النظام غير موجود بالمرة فى نظام مدارس الإمارات؟


اهلين اختي سمر
فيه عندهم School Diary
لكن هذي يعطونها الطلبه من جريد 3 لانهم خلاص يبدون يعتمدون على نفسهم و يكتبون كل شي. عيالي من الكي جي بالمدرسه بس هالسنه ولدي لما وصل جريد 3 عطوه.
انتي اتفقي مع مجموعه من الامهات و اقترحوا عليهم. لانه اشوف مسوين تغييرات وايد هالسنه في مرا حل الكي جي و اللبس. 
و الله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> اهلا اختى طيبة بس كنت حابه اسالك انا ابنى لسه يادوب جديد فى المدرسة لانو انا نقلته من مدرستو وهو داخل اسبيشل انجلش وماث بس كل يوم سبت يروح من 9 الى 11 الصبح وعلى قد ما حاولت افهم منو ايش يعطوه قالى كل واحد على كمبيوتر وفى اسئله واحنا نختار الاجابة لو عندك معلومه حبيبتى فيدينى جزاك الله خير


هالشي يديد ما اعرف عنه و الله, بس ذاك اليوم اسمع ولدي يقولي لازم اروح المدرسه يوم السبت و من هالكلام و انا طنشته بصراحه لانه ما عنده شي. ما ادري عاد اذا المدرس موصييهم ولا شنو. بس شكلي بوديه من الاسبوع الياي على الاقل يتدرب اكثر

----------


## الأنتيكة

احس اني ضايعة والله

الحين انا مخبريني انه الكي جي ون ما يلعبونهم رياضة وعلى هالاساس انا ما اشتريت ملابس رياضة

وبصراحة ما وصلتني اي ملاحظة من المدرسة بهالخصوص ! 

معقولة شي كلاسات رياضة للكي جي ون ؟

----------


## الأنتيكة

بالنسبة للانش بوكس

الشنطة عبارة عن ترولي
احط فيها شنطة اللانش بوكس
وشنطة اللانش بوكس فيها بوكسين واحد ريوق والثاني غدا + دبة ماي + عصير او حليب + روب بالفاكهة او دانيت


بالنسبة للريوق سندويش جبن + نوع فاكهة

وبالنسبة للغدا سندويتش منوع ( نقانق - دياي مايونيز - فلافل - لبنة بزعتر - ....الخ ) + نوع خضروات ( جزر او خيار ) 


وما عندي ادنى فكرة اذا تاكل او لا !!!! 

اول يوم وايد حطيت لها اكل سندويتش جبن ونجتس ومكسرات وبسكوت وسويس رول وروب بالفراولة وفراولة وجزر وماي وعصير ولبن بالفراولة ههههههه حسيتوا؟ فاتحة مطعم لووووول 

سالتها عن اكلة اكلة وهي تقول لا - هيه

طلعت ما كلت غير فراولة وسندويتش جبن !!

والنجتس رجعته مثل ما هو

وقتلها والباقي قالت شلوه عني الناس !!

عقب قريت الورقة وفهمت انه نص الاكل من الممنوعات فصرت انوع لها على هالاساس 


واذا عندكم افكار للانش بوكس لا تبخلون علينا

----------


## سمر2011

شكرا حبيباتى على ردكم عليا بخصوص اللينك بوك
لكن أنا أسفة أنا دخيلة عليكم أنا إبنى فى مدرسة المواكب مش فى مدرسة الشويفات
بس كنت عايزة أعرف من حضراتكم فكرة اللينك بوك موجودة فى مدرستكم أم لا.. وحضراتكم رديتوا عليا وفهمتونى
شكرا لكم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## هيادي

شو هدا يابنات والله اني معصبة ومتضايقة

صارلي من الاسبوع الماضي بحاول احكي مسؤولة الكي جي ون عشان ابني ولهلأ مابحصلها لاهي ولا التانية مابعرف شو وضعها
هم قالولنا مابتشوفوا الاولاد ولا الانسة واذا بدكم شي بتحكوا مع وحدة من هدول واخر شي يابيقولوا خطهم مشغول يابيقولوا مو عمكتبهم يا مابيردوا يا باجتماع اهل والله شي يقهر
المشكلة ابني كان كتير متحمس للمدرسة اول تلات ايام ومبسوط وهلأ صار كل مابدو يروح بيعمل فيلم ويبكي ومابدو يروح كأن في شي زاعجه وبحاول احكيهم شو القصة مابيردوا شو اعمل ماعارفة وروحتي صعبة لاني في دبي وعندي بنت صغيرة
شو اعمل

----------


## هيادي

> بخصوص الرياضة .. الكي جي ون يعطونهم يوم الخميس .. و لبسته لبس الرياضة .. و ايقول لعبوهم في الخيمة الكبيرة المخصصة للرياضة
> 
> باجر بسالهم بخصوص الفايل اللي لازم ينبعث كل خميس .. ليش ما بعثوه معاه ؟؟



حبيبتي كل فصل كي جي اله يوم رياضة غير
انا ابني بعثولي ورقة انه الاحد يوم الرياضة
واليوم لبسته اللبس وبعثته فيه

----------


## هيادي

حبيبتي عنوود وmoony11 شكرا عردودكم

عزيزتي الانتيكة وانا بعد فكرت ابعث ورقة ملاحظة واحطها في اللانش بوكس لان المساعدات هم اللي بيفتحوه واكيد بيشوفوا الورقة. لكن حتى اسم المعلمة ماخبرونا فيه والله انه انا مضايقتني طريقة التواصل معهم لا بيسمحولنا نروح ونشوف ايش يصير مع اولادنا ونطمن عليهم ولا هم بيخبرونا ولاحتى بيردوا علينا

نفسي اطمن على ابني واعرف شو اللي ضايقه بالمدرسة. خايفة يكون في اهمال او صياح او الاولاد يضربوه او حتى بيمل في المدرسة او يجبروه يخلص اكله بالزور لان احيانا انا بحطله زيادة للاحتياط بخاف يجبروه يكمله وهو شبعان
ماعارفة ليه فجأة كره المدرسة وقلقانة كتير

----------


## هيادي

حبيبتي الانتيكة بتكون اخر وحدة تطلع في الباص الصبح يعني كويس الها وبرضه في النزلة بتنزل اول وحدة يعني كمان احسن لها

اي ساعة الصبح بيمرها الباص واي ساعة بيردها

----------


## الأنتيكة

اختي هيادي 
والله وانا راجعة من الدوام طول الدرب معصبة 
الكوميونيكيشن جدااا تعييس قهروني كل ما اتصل يحولوني من مكان لي مكان
وماحصلت رد شافي

المشكلة اللي رد علي هندي ويوم قتله ابغي اسال عن بنتي اذا تختلط وتتكلم يقولي اوكيه بحولج عالنيرس

عصبت والله قلت شو يخصها النيرس وعقب حولني من مكان لين مكان ومليت سكرت


بس بشكل عام احس بنتي مرتاحة الحمدلله

----------


## الأنتيكة

وبالنسبة للباص تراج فهمتي غلط
اخر وحدة يمر عليها 
واخر وحدة ينزلها 

سبع وعشر يمرها الصبح 
واربع ونص هي في البيت

----------


## ام ريماني

> هالشي يديد ما اعرف عنه و الله, بس ذاك اليوم اسمع ولدي يقولي لازم اروح المدرسه يوم السبت و من هالكلام و انا طنشته بصراحه لانه ما عنده شي. ما ادري عاد اذا المدرس موصييهم ولا شنو. بس شكلي بوديه من الاسبوع الياي على الاقل يتدرب اكثر




هذا الله يهديكم تدريبات في مختبر الكمبيوتر على نظام asm
يعلمون الطفل كيف يدخل برقمه و له مكان محدد في الجلوس 

ويحل تدريبات لمثاث 

عقب بعطونهم امتحانات لكن اتوقع مش محسوب 

فنصيحة طيبة اتصلي اذا فيه بعد براكتس يوم السبت وديه

----------


## nada777

بنات بدي اسئل عن شويفات فرع دبي هل صحيح انهم ما يقبلو الاولاد الا الي عندهع واسطة لاني رحت اول وحدة حطيت اسم ابني لل كي جي ون و كنت كل اسبوع اتصل عليهم و يقولولي لسة ما بدا التسجيل و اتفاجأت مرة اتصلت و قالتلي انه خلص التسجيل و انقهرت لانه امنيتي اني ادخله هذي المدرسة و لما رحت قابلت المديرة قالتلي انهم ما قبلو اي احد من دبي بس الي اجو من الدول الي قامت فيها الثورات و الله اني انقهرت و اضطريت احطو في مدرسة ثانية بس مش مقتنعة فيها المهم لما حكيت لصديقتي شو صار قالتلي انهم شويفات دبي ما يقبلو الى بواسطه و انا ناوية اسجلو للسنه الجاي كي جي 2 فهل هادة الحكي صحيح؟

----------


## هيادي

> بنات بدي اسئل عن شويفات فرع دبي هل صحيح انهم ما يقبلو الاولاد الا الي عندهع واسطة لاني رحت اول وحدة حطيت اسم ابني لل كي جي ون و كنت كل اسبوع اتصل عليهم و يقولولي لسة ما بدا التسجيل و اتفاجأت مرة اتصلت و قالتلي انه خلص التسجيل و انقهرت لانه امنيتي اني ادخله هذي المدرسة و لما رحت قابلت المديرة قالتلي انهم ما قبلو اي احد من دبي بس الي اجو من الدول الي قامت فيها الثورات و الله اني انقهرت و اضطريت احطو في مدرسة ثانية بس مش مقتنعة فيها المهم لما حكيت لصديقتي شو صار قالتلي انهم شويفات دبي ما يقبلو الى بواسطه و انا ناوية اسجلو للسنه الجاي كي جي 2 فهل هادة الحكي صحيح؟


والله ياحبيبتي صار معي نفس مابتحكي اول يوم فتحوا التسجيل سجلت ابني بس كنت خايفة انه ما يلحق مكان فحطيت اسمه بشويفات الشارقة بعد والحمد لله خذوه وبعد كم يوم دقولي من دبي انه مافي مكان. 
انا تضايقت لاني من سكان دبي بس سبحان الله والحمدلله انه كنت حاجزتله مكان في الشارقة. 
فيكي تستفيدي من البنات اللي مسجلين اولادهم في شويفات دبي لان انا كمان سمعت انه مابيقبلوا فيها الا الوسايط. 
وسمعت كمان شويفات الشارقة احسن من دبي بكتير من حيث الانضباط والنظام والتعليم. 
بعدين اذا مدرسة فيها وسايط بالتسجيل بكرة تصير وسايط بالعلامات والدرجات والمعاملة. الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير للجميع وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم. 
المهم تكوني حطيتي ولدك في مدرسة كويسة وهم في هاي المراحل ماكثير تختلف المدارس عن بعضها.

----------


## هيادي

> وبالنسبة للباص تراج فهمتي غلط
> اخر وحدة يمر عليها 
> واخر وحدة ينزلها 
> 
> سبع وعشر يمرها الصبح 
> واربع ونص هي في البيت


والله غريب انا يقولي الشوفير انه ياخد ابني قبل بنتك فورا وهو ياخد ابني ستة وخمس وثلاثين دقيقة وفي الرجعة يقولي ابني ينزل ثالث واحد من الباص وتكون السعة اربعة وخمسة. 
شكلهم مالهم طريق محدد في الروحة والرجعة.

----------


## ام راشـد

انا عيالي فرع أم القيوين

انا اوصلهم المدرسه واتكلم يا المدرسات الي يدرسونهم بالعكس احس ما عندي مشاكل في التواصل ياهم

ولا مانعينا نتكلم يا حد مادري ليش الفروع الثانيه تختلف

واذا عندي استفسار او ملاحظه اسير واتكلم شخصيا ما احتاج اكتب ملاحظات

----------


## فراشه الحقل

ام راشد بنتج كي جي 2 كم حطوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ابغي اعرف لو مع بنتي..... وبسالج عن المدرساتهم لو عندج فكره

----------


## يمنات

بالتوفيج

 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## ام راشـد

> ام راشد بنتج كي جي 2 كم حطوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ابغي اعرف لو مع بنتي..... وبسالج عن المدرساتهم لو عندج فكره



اختي فراشة الحقل بنتي في كي جي 2 a والمدرسة جديده بس المساعده كانت يا ولدي قبل 

وسالتها عن المدرسه تقولي جديده بس زينه 

بشوف تدريسها بعدنا ما شفنا تدريسهم ....مع الوقت بنعرف ان شاء الله

بس بنتج اتوقع ما شفتها يا بنتي ....في اي كلاس هي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## BusinesS_Women

ما ادري ليش السنه كرهت المدرسه 
ما تتخيلون كيف اهمالهم لسالفة الباصات مافي اي ترتيب واهمال ويسحبون اليهال الي ينزلون من الباصات والي يصيح اهمال شفته بعيني الصبح والظهر مرتين صادفت يكون السواق راقد والاطفال يدقون على باب الباص علشان يفتح لهم وهو مب حاس فالدنيا 

وبعد الباصات مش تبع المدرسة شركة والسواقين تبع الشركة غير عن باقي المدارس الي يكون اسم المدرسة على الباص يعني مافي اهتمام 
يالله لو تشوفون كيف يتراكضون اليهال عند الباصات والمشكله انه مواقف الباصات غلط في غلط والسيارات تتجمع بعد في نفس مكان الباصات لا تقولون في مشرفات كم بيلحقن الطلاب وايد ماشالله 
متغصصه من شي بعد وايد وايد يقبلون طلاب لين الحين اعتقد في طلاب يقبلونهم ماديين 
درجة اولى 
يعني في الصف الواحد 28 طالب 
دراستهم زينه بس هذا الي يشفعلهم ويرجعون بدون واجبات

----------


## طموحة

> ما ادري ليش السنه كرهت المدرسه 
> ما تتخيلون كيف اهمالهم لسالفة الباصات مافي اي ترتيب واهمال ويسحبون اليهال الي ينزلون من الباصات والي يصيح اهمال شفته بعيني الصبح والظهر مرتين صادفت يكون السواق راقد والاطفال يدقون على باب الباص علشان يفتح لهم وهو مب حاس فالدنيا 
> 
> وبعد الباصات مش تبع المدرسة شركة والسواقين تبع الشركة غير عن باقي المدارس الي يكون اسم المدرسة على الباص يعني مافي اهتمام 
> يالله لو تشوفون كيف يتراكضون اليهال عند الباصات والمشكله انه مواقف الباصات غلط في غلط والسيارات تتجمع بعد في نفس مكان الباصات لا تقولون في مشرفات كم بيلحقن الطلاب وايد ماشالله 
> متغصصه من شي بعد وايد وايد يقبلون طلاب لين الحين اعتقد في طلاب يقبلونهم ماديين 
> درجة اولى 
> يعني في الصف الواحد 28 طالب 
> دراستهم زينه بس هذا الي يشفعلهم ويرجعون بدون واجبات


بخصوص الباصات اختي لازم تشتكين لا تسكتين و اذا احتاج الامر وصليها للمنطقه التعليميه 

بنتي من سنتين و هاذي ثالث سنه في هالمدرسه ..و الله ما اسكت و اذا جفت ما في تجاوب اشتكي في المنطقه التعليميه

مرات يوم كنت اسير المدرسه ما في سكيورتي بره ..ما عيبني صح عيالي انا اوصلهم للكلاس 

بس في يهال مع البشاجير و ممكن يطلعون ..على طول اشتكيت عند المدير و ثاني يوم وقفوا 

سكيورتي ..عن نفسي لو اجوف شي ما يعيبني حتى لو عيالي ما يخصهم فيه ما اسكت يغمضوني 

باقي اليهال الله يحفظهم ...

----------


## أم مييد

حبوبه اتوقع تتكلمين عن شويفات بوظبي اللي داخل لانها هي المدرسه اللي ما توفر باصات وتكون على حساب شركه واللي يسجل في المدرسه يعطوهم رقم الشركه والاولياء الامور يتفاهمون معاهم يعني المدرسه مالها خص في الشركه وما ادري اذا في فرع ثاني بعض نفس النظام. انا عني مسجله ولدي في شويفات خليفه ا الصراحه مرتاحه بخصوص الباص لانهم. ينزلون لين باب البيت ويدقون جرس لو الولد ما موجود برع وتركبه المشرفه وتحط شنطته ورا اخر شي وبالرده نفس الشي تنزله المشرفه وتدق الجرس لو محد ينتظره برع وما تتحرك لين نطلع للولد وعندي رقم دريول الباص اتصل عليه اذا تاخر ولا شي والصراحه متعاونين وااايد وما ادري عن الفروع الثانيه للمدرسه

----------


## سيدةأبوظبي

up up up

----------


## الأنتيكة

كنت كاتبة مشاركة ليش انحذفت !!!!

----------


## هيادي

> كنت كاتبة مشاركة ليش انحذفت !!!!


وانا كمان.

----------


## هيادي

> ما ادري ليش السنه كرهت المدرسه 
> ما تتخيلون كيف اهمالهم لسالفة الباصات مافي اي ترتيب واهمال ويسحبون اليهال الي ينزلون من الباصات والي يصيح اهمال شفته بعيني الصبح والظهر مرتين صادفت يكون السواق راقد والاطفال يدقون على باب الباص علشان يفتح لهم وهو مب حاس فالدنيا 
> 
> وبعد الباصات مش تبع المدرسة شركة والسواقين تبع الشركة غير عن باقي المدارس الي يكون اسم المدرسة على الباص يعني مافي اهتمام 
> يالله لو تشوفون كيف يتراكضون اليهال عند الباصات والمشكله انه مواقف الباصات غلط في غلط والسيارات تتجمع بعد في نفس مكان الباصات لا تقولون في مشرفات كم بيلحقن الطلاب وايد ماشالله 
> متغصصه من شي بعد وايد وايد يقبلون طلاب لين الحين اعتقد في طلاب يقبلونهم ماديين 
> درجة اولى 
> يعني في الصف الواحد 28 طالب 
> دراستهم زينه بس هذا الي يشفعلهم ويرجعون بدون واجبات


حبيبتي في اي فرع هذا الكلام.

----------


## BusinesS_Women

> حبوبه اتوقع تتكلمين عن شويفات بوظبي اللي داخل لانها هي المدرسه اللي ما توفر باصات وتكون على حساب شركه واللي يسجل في المدرسه يعطوهم رقم الشركه والاولياء الامور يتفاهمون معاهم يعني المدرسه مالها خص في الشركه وما ادري اذا في فرع ثاني بعض نفس النظام. انا عني مسجله ولدي في شويفات خليفه ا الصراحه مرتاحه بخصوص الباص لانهم. ينزلون لين باب البيت ويدقون جرس لو الولد ما موجود برع وتركبه المشرفه وتحط شنطته ورا اخر شي وبالرده نفس الشي تنزله المشرفه وتدق الجرس لو محد ينتظره برع وما تتحرك لين نطلع للولد وعندي رقم دريول الباص اتصل عليه اذا تاخر ولا شي والصراحه متعاونين وااايد وما ادري عن الفروع الثانيه للمدرسه


لا اتكلم عن فرع خليفة ا 
حبيبتي ترا مشكلة انتوا تشوفون وقت ما ينزلونهم شي طبيعي بيكون واحد واحد لكن ما تشوفونهم عند المدرسه لما ينزلون من البيت للمدرسه و وقت ما يطلعون الظهر هذا الي انا اشوفه كل يوم 
وبعد في شي اليوم الصبح ريلي يوصل عيالي والمس ما تكون موجوده فالصف غير الناني وتكون مب مفتكره تنظف الصف وما تعرف منو دخل ومنو طلع ولاتسجل اسامي الطلاب الي دخلوا ويقولي ريلي لو طلع الطالب من الصف ما بتعرف 
مهملين والله وخصوصا السنه وايد ملاحظات عليهم

----------


## فراشه الحقل

الله يعين والله 

ام رااااشد للاسف مب ويااااها في نفس الكلاس

بنتي في كي جي 2 B

----------


## الأنتيكة

انا بعد ملاحظة الاهمال بس الشي الزين دراستهم ممتازة
ولاحظت على بنتي الله يحفظها متعلمة كمن شي
يلا اهم شي يتعلمون

----------


## هيادي

اختي الانتيكة ماشالله عليها بنتك شو تعلمت. وانا بعد لاحظت ابني لقط كم شغلة
اكثرها من الكلام اللي يحكوه معاه مثل come here
Go
Very nice
هيك يعني

واليوم بعثوا ملف الاسبوع معه بس مكتوب انه نرجعه يوم الاحد. فياترى نرجعه بالوراق اللي فيه ولا بس الفايل لوحده.

----------


## باحثة حقوق

> اختي الانتيكة ماشالله عليها بنتك شو تعلمت. وانا بعد لاحظت ابني لقط كم شغلة
> اكثرها من الكلام اللي يحكوه معاه مثل come here
> Go
> Very nice
> هيك يعني
> 
> واليوم بعثوا ملف الاسبوع معه بس مكتوب انه نرجعه يوم الاحد. فياترى نرجعه بالوراق اللي فيه ولا بس الفايل لوحده.


اختي ترجعين ملف من دون الاوراق. هم يبعثونه لج حتى تتطلعين. شو انجز ابنج طول الاسبوع

----------


## هيادي

> اختي ترجعين ملف من دون الاوراق. هم يبعثونه لج حتى تتطلعين. شو انجز ابنج طول الاسبوع


شكرا حبيبتي.

----------


## mony11

> هالشي يديد ما اعرف عنه و الله, بس ذاك اليوم اسمع ولدي يقولي لازم اروح المدرسه يوم السبت و من هالكلام و انا طنشته بصراحه لانه ما عنده شي. ما ادري عاد اذا المدرس موصييهم ولا شنو. بس شكلي بوديه من الاسبوع الياي على الاقل يتدرب اكثر


هلا اختى اللى عرفتو مو كل الاطفال يروحو لانهم يبعتو مسج قبلها بتاريخ اليوم وها الاسبوع ما بعتو ولما اتصلت سالت قالت لى لا ماعندهم ها الاسبوع ويارب يحفظ لك ابنك يارب

----------


## mony11

اختى طيبة انتى ابنك فى اى فرع انا ابنى فرع خليفة أ

----------


## عكس قانونهـ

السالفه صايرره في عماان مش في مدارس الامارات .. 

وبعديين شي مشرفيين فالباصاات .. يعني لو صار وتم حد اكييد المشرف بيلاحظ ..

----------


## مها جميرا

هلا ..

اشحالكم ..؟؟ الحمد الله عدت الايام و الحين في الاسبوع الثالث .. 

الفايل بعثوه الاسبوع اللي فات .. فيه ورك شيت للانجلش و الرياضيات ..اقصد الارقام

و اوراق العربي اليوم بعثوها ..


ولدي لين الحين صيااااااااااااااااااااااح و نوااااااااح اول الصبح ..بس من يوصل الحمد الله يندمج مع الاطفال و المس 


بغيت استشيركم بخصوص الاكل :


شوه تحطون للغدا ..لاني ابا اغير له احس مل و انا مليت من الاصناف اللي نسويها ..

----------


## mony11

كيفكم يا امهات 
يوم الخميس استلمنا جدول الامتحانات وان شاء الله اول يوم يوم الخميس ربى يهون علينا ياااارب وعلى الكل يارب

----------


## هيادي

> كيفكم يا امهات 
> يوم الخميس استلمنا جدول الامتحانات وان شاء الله اول يوم يوم الخميس ربى يهون علينا ياااارب وعلى الكل يارب


امتحاناتوشو حبيبتي. هم حلهم عالامتحانات

----------


## حلم صيفي

هلا امهات 

ماشاء الله وربي يحفظ عيالنا 

الحمد لله انا اوصل بنوتتي كل يوم على المدرسة وما ابي مشاكل الباصات وقصصها 

بس بالنسبة للفايل اللي بعتوه الخميس . مو كاتبين عليه لازم نرده الاحد والمس ما خبرتني شي عشان جي انا تركته عندي .. عادي ولا شو ؟؟؟

----------


## هيادي

> هلا ..
> 
> اشحالكم ..؟؟ الحمد الله عدت الايام و الحين في الاسبوع الثالث .. 
> 
> الفايل بعثوه الاسبوع اللي فات .. فيه ورك شيت للانجلش و الرياضيات ..اقصد الارقام
> 
> و اوراق العربي اليوم بعثوها ..
> 
> 
> ...




معكرونة. بيتزا. رز وبازلا. كبسة. قطع دجاج مشوي قطع سكالوب. ناجيتس. 
هذا للغداء. وانا بحاول ابعت معه للغدا شو ماكنت طابخة المهم مايكون فيها مرق او سوس. 

قطع جزر بندورة خيارة


للفطور. تمر او معمول تمر مع حليب وسندويشات بانواعها. تفاح مقطع.

----------


## هيادي

> هلا امهات 
> 
> ماشاء الله وربي يحفظ عيالنا 
> 
> الحمد لله انا اوصل بنوتتي كل يوم على المدرسة وما ابي مشاكل الباصات وقصصها 
> 
> بس بالنسبة للفايل اللي بعتوه الخميس . مو كاتبين عليه لازم نرده الاحد والمس ما خبرتني شي عشان جي انا تركته عندي .. عادي ولا شو ؟؟؟


لاحبيبتي تشيلي الاوراق اللي اشتغلتهم بنوتك وتخليهم عندك وترجعي الفايل لان مااظن كل اسبوع بيعطوا كل ولد فايلات جديدة.

----------


## nada777

معقول بنات بس وحدة ردت علي بدي اعرف __________________بنات بدي اسئل عن شويفات فرع دبي هل صحيح انهم ما يقبلو الاولاد الا الي عندهع واسطة لاني رحت اول وحدة حطيت اسم ابني لل كي جي ون و كنت كل اسبوع اتصل عليهم و يقولولي لسة ما بدا التسجيل و اتفاجأت مرة اتصلت و قالتلي انه خلص التسجيل و انقهرت لانه امنيتي اني ادخله هذي المدرسة و لما رحت قابلت المديرة قالتلي انهم ما قبلو اي احد من دبي بس الي اجو من الدول الي قامت فيها الثورات و الله اني انقهرت و اضطريت احطو في مدرسة ثانية بس مش مقتنعة فيها المهم لما حكيت لصديقتي شو صار قالتلي انهم شويفات دبي ما يقبلو الى بواسطه و انا ناوية اسجلو للسنه الجاي كي جي 2 فهل هادة الحكي صحيح؟

----------


## عنوود

بنات اي امتحانات ترمسون عنها انا ولدي في كيج ون لحد الان ما حسه حفظ شي الالاقام بالانجليزي وبس 
ويوم الخميس كان موجود في الفايل ورقه وحده بس كاتب ون لا تخفوني الي عندها ولد في كيج ون تخبرني شو يعطوهم

----------


## mony11

> امتحاناتوشو حبيبتي. هم حلهم عالامتحانات


اه حبيبتى امتحانات ربى المستعان يارب انتى اعتقد ابنك كجى واعتقد الكجى مالو امتحان

----------


## هيادي

> بنات اي امتحانات ترمسون عنها انا ولدي في كيج ون لحد الان ما حسه حفظ شي الالاقام بالانجليزي وبس 
> ويوم الخميس كان موجود في الفايل ورقه وحده بس كاتب ون لا تخفوني الي عندها ولد في كيج ون تخبرني شو يعطوهم


حبيبتي انا بعد ابني مايكلمني ابد شو يعملولهم وانا ابني من الاول حافظ الارقام من الواحد للعشرة والاحرف كلها. مشان هيك ماحسيت انه بيتعلم شي. 
عشان الاوراق في رسوم بيلونوها لكن خربششششة وفي حرف الالف بالعربي. 
وفي حرف ال. A. وفي رقم واحد لكن مااحس ابني يعرف يكتبهم ابدا. 

وعشان الامحتاحانت ردت علينا الاخت موني قالت كي جي مالهم امتحانات.

----------


## BusinesS_Women

بناتكي جي ون يعطونهم امتحانات بس ما يخبرون الاهل 
انا العام بنتي كانوا يعطونها امتحانات بعد ما يكملون اسبوعين مراجعه يشوفون مستواهم 
انتوا حاولوا فالبيت كل ويك اند تراجعولهم الاوراق الي يطرشونهم بين فتره وفتره

----------


## mony11

ربى يحفظ فلذات اكبادنا ويهديهم ويقر اعيننا بهم ياااااااااارب

----------


## mony11

حبيت اعرفكم ان خدمة الانتر نت اشتغلت من اسبوع وبعتو لنا الباص وورد واليوزرنيم

----------


## مها جميرا

> بنات اي امتحانات ترمسون عنها انا ولدي في كيج ون لحد الان ما حسه حفظ شي الالاقام بالانجليزي وبس 
> ويوم الخميس كان موجود في الفايل ورقه وحده بس كاتب ون لا تخفوني الي عندها ولد في كيج ون تخبرني شو يعطوهم



هلا اختي


الكي جي ون ما عندهم امتحانات .. هاذا اللي اعرفه .. 

بس بالخميس يطرشون و ياهم الفايل اللي فيه شغل الاسبوع ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> بناتكي جي ون يعطونهم امتحانات بس ما يخبرون الاهل 
> انا العام بنتي كانوا يعطونها امتحانات بعد ما يكملون اسبوعين مراجعه يشوفون مستواهم 
> انتوا حاولوا فالبيت كل ويك اند تراجعولهم الاوراق الي يطرشونهم بين فتره وفتره





صح يبالنا نجيك على اللي اتعلموه و نراجع في البيت و ياهم ..المشكلة و لدية موووول ما ييلس كل ما ابغي اراجع و ياه يبا يسر يلعب . و بالزوور يرد عليه .. 









> ربى يحفظ فلذات اكبادنا ويهديهم ويقر اعيننا بهم ياااااااااارب



ان شاء الله ياارب .. الله يسمع منج و يفرحنا فيهم يارب 






> حبيت اعرفكم ان خدمة الانتر نت اشتغلت من اسبوع وبعتو لنا الباص وورد واليوزرنيم


انا ما سجلت فيها و الله لين الحين ..

لانه و لديه في الكي جي و قالو ما يبعثون اشياء تخصهم وااايد ..

----------


## مها جميرا

> معقول بنات بس وحدة ردت علي بدي اعرف __________________بنات بدي اسئل عن شويفات فرع دبي هل صحيح انهم ما يقبلو الاولاد الا الي عندهع واسطة لاني رحت اول وحدة حطيت اسم ابني لل كي جي ون و كنت كل اسبوع اتصل عليهم و يقولولي لسة ما بدا التسجيل و اتفاجأت مرة اتصلت و قالتلي انه خلص التسجيل و انقهرت لانه امنيتي اني ادخله هذي المدرسة و لما رحت قابلت المديرة قالتلي انهم ما قبلو اي احد من دبي بس الي اجو من الدول الي قامت فيها الثورات و الله اني انقهرت و اضطريت احطو في مدرسة ثانية بس مش مقتنعة فيها المهم لما حكيت لصديقتي شو صار قالتلي انهم شويفات دبي ما يقبلو الى بواسطه و انا ناوية اسجلو للسنه الجاي كي جي 2 فهل هادة الحكي صحيح؟




هلا اختي 


انا اللي اعرفه انه الاولوية للي عندهم اخوان في المدرسة 

و بعدهم اللي جايين من اي فرع من الشويفات في الدولة 

و بعدهم اي حد منتقل من اي فرع من حارج الدولة ..

و بعدين البقية 



هاذا اللي اعرفة و سمعته من احدى الاداريات ايضا اول السنة ..
عموما انتي حاولي تتواصلين و ياهم و عرفي تاريخ التسجيل للسنة الياية و قدمي و ان شاء الله يقبلونة ..

----------


## حلم صيفي

مشكورة اختي هيادي 

انا بنوتتي تحفظ الكلمات وانا اراجعهم معاها عشان جي ما اخاف من امتحاناتهم بس معقولة يسوون امتحانات من دون ما يخبروا الاهل !!!!!

----------


## مها جميرا

انا و لدية داوم هالاسبوع بس يوم الاحد ..و باقي الاسبوووووع غاااايب لانه مريض 
الحين احاتي الدروس اللي فاتته .. اكيد الاطفال تعلمو حروف و ارقام جديده ..

ما ادري هل اخذ موعد مع السوبرفايزر عشان نتناقش كيف يدرسونه اللي فاته ..؟؟ ام مع المس ..؟؟


ياليت اللي مرو في مثل ظرفي يفيدوني ..

----------


## هيادي

اختي مها الجميرا عادي هم بيراجغهم كل شي اكيد
انا ابني ماغاب عن المدرسة وللحين مابيعرف يكتب لحاله. هدا شي اول باول 

بس اللي مجنني بنات. اليوم ابني رجع عالبيت بيحكي كلام بذيء والله رح جن. 
كلام كبير كتير والله وبالانكليزي. وانا ضربته وقلتله مين حكى هيك مايقلي. شوية يقول ولد في الباص وشوي مااعرف
معقول مافي رقابة على كلامهم. شو اعمل اتصل عالمشرفة والله اخجل احكيلها الكلمة اللي حكاها ابني. انا بعد ماضربته جلست معه وقلتله ماما هدا الحكي عيب ومابيصير تحكيه والولاد اللي حكاه قليل ادب ولما يحكي مرة تانية قله عيب عليك. 
ابني صغير كي جي ون معقول من هلا يتعلم الالفاظ النابية. 
شو اعمل؟؟؟

----------


## mony11

> اختي مها الجميرا عادي هم بيراجغهم كل شي اكيد
> انا ابني ماغاب عن المدرسة وللحين مابيعرف يكتب لحاله. هدا شي اول باول 
> 
> بس اللي مجنني بنات. اليوم ابني رجع عالبيت بيحكي كلام بذيء والله رح جن. 
> كلام كبير كتير والله وبالانكليزي. وانا ضربته وقلتله مين حكى هيك مايقلي. شوية يقول ولد في الباص وشوي مااعرف
> معقول مافي رقابة على كلامهم. شو اعمل اتصل عالمشرفة والله اخجل احكيلها الكلمة اللي حكاها ابني. انا بعد ماضربته جلست معه وقلتله ماما هدا الحكي عيب ومابيصير تحكيه والولاد اللي حكاه قليل ادب ولما يحكي مرة تانية قله عيب عليك. 
> ابني صغير كي جي ون معقول من هلا يتعلم الالفاظ النابية. 
> شو اعمل؟؟؟


صح حبيبتى احنا بنكون خايفين من تعلم الاولاد كلمات بيسمعوها بره البيت بس انتى ما تضربى الولد لسه صغير انتى بس قوليلو عيب حبيبى الكلمة دى مش حلوة والولد اللى بيقول الكلام دا ما بيكون شاطر وزى ما انتى عملتى قوليلو اللى بيحكى كلام زى كده قليل ادب انا ما بعرف فى الباص بتكون فى مشرفة ولا لا لان انا ابنى مش مشترك فى الباص واذا فى مشرفه ممكن تلفتى انتباها ان الاولاد بيقولو كلام مش حلو عشان يكون عندها فكرة وربى يحفظ اولادنا ويقر اعيننا بيهم ياااارب

----------


## mony11

> مشكورة اختي هيادي 
> 
> انا بنوتتي تحفظ الكلمات وانا اراجعهم معاها عشان جي ما اخاف من امتحاناتهم بس معقولة يسوون امتحانات من دون ما يخبروا الاهل !!!!!


لا يرسلو جدول الامتحانات والجدول كمان نازل على الموقع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الجداول اللي نازله من مرحله جريد 1 و طالع 
الكي جي 1 و 2 امتحاناتهم غير معلنه لأنها تكون مو امتحان لكن مجرد تقييم لمستوى الطالب باللي خذاه في فتره سابقه. حتى الريبورت مالهم ما يكتبون الدرجات لكن يحطون جيد و ممتاز و جيد حدا على حسب تقييم المدرسه و تصرفات الطالب في الفصل.
اننوا خواتي كل اسبوع راجعوا للعيال كل اللي خذوه. و لا تحاتون اذا ما يعرفون يكتبون او يسوون شي, توهم شهر من بدت الدراسه.
بتشوفون الفرق بين عيالكم و غيرهم من طلبة المدارس الثانيه على نهاية السنه لما عيالنا اسم الله عليهم يقرون و يعرفون وايد شغلات  و غيرهم لسه في الحروف. لا تحاتون بس صبروا اشويه

----------


## mony11

> الجداول اللي نازله من مرحله جريد 1 و طالع 
> الكي جي 1 و 2 امتحاناتهم غير معلنه لأنها تكون مو امتحان لكن مجرد تقييم لمستوى الطالب باللي خذاه في فتره سابقه. حتى الريبورت مالهم ما يكتبون الدرجات لكن يحطون جيد و ممتاز و جيد حدا على حسب تقييم المدرسه و تصرفات الطالب في الفصل.
> اننوا خواتي كل اسبوع راجعوا للعيال كل اللي خذوه. و لا تحاتون اذا ما يعرفون يكتبون او يسوون شي, توهم شهر من بدت الدراسه.
> بتشوفون الفرق بين عيالكم و غيرهم من طلبة المدارس الثانيه على نهاية السنه لما عيالنا اسم الله عليهم يقرون و يعرفون وايد شغلات و غيرهم لسه في الحروف. لا تحاتون بس صبروا اشويه


هلا حبيب طيبة لا جدول الكجى نازل على الموقع انا كمان كتبتو لجارتى لبنتها كجى 1 لان ما اشتركت بالخدمة 
الجدول كالتالى 
الاسبوع السادس 
الاحد 16/10 الاشكال والارقام والالوان 
الاثنين 17/10 امتحان كتابة 
الثلاثاء 18/10 امتحان قراءة 
قراءة وكتابة أ ب ت
الارقام 1 2 
الاشكال الدائرة والمثلث 
الالوان الاحمر والازرق 
هذا بالنسبة لكجى 1 
وكمان موجود كجى 2 بس ما كتبتو ا

----------


## هيادي

> صح حبيبتى احنا بنكون خايفين من تعلم الاولاد كلمات بيسمعوها بره البيت بس انتى ما تضربى الولد لسه صغير انتى بس قوليلو عيب حبيبى الكلمة دى مش حلوة والولد اللى بيقول الكلام دا ما بيكون شاطر وزى ما انتى عملتى قوليلو اللى بيحكى كلام زى كده قليل ادب انا ما بعرف فى الباص بتكون فى مشرفة ولا لا لان انا ابنى مش مشترك فى الباص واذا فى مشرفه ممكن تلفتى انتباها ان الاولاد بيقولو كلام مش حلو عشان يكون عندها فكرة وربى يحفظ اولادنا ويقر اعيننا بيهم ياااارب


حبيبتي المشرفات اللي في الباص مش مشرفات مشرفات. هم هيلبرز وتخيلي صاروا مغيرنهم تلات مرات كل مرة اشوف وحدة جديدة وشكلهم مستخدمات مش مشرفات.

امين الله يسمع منك ويهديهم ويقر عيننا فيهن يارب

----------


## هيادي

> هلا حبيب طيبة لا جدول الكجى نازل على الموقع انا كمان كتبتو لجارتى لبنتها كجى 1 لان ما اشتركت بالخدمة 
> الجدول كالتالى 
> الاسبوع السادس 
> الاحد 16/10 الاشكال والارقام والالوان 
> الاثنين 17/10 امتحان كتابة 
> الثلاثاء 18/10 امتحان قراءة 
> قراءة وكتابة أ ب ت
> الارقام 1 2 
> الاشكال الدائرة والمثلث 
> ...


حبيبتي بس ثلاث ايام امتحاناتهم؟؟؟؟ وينفع اشترك هلا في الانترنت ؟؟؟
وتسلم ايدك عالجدول

----------


## mony11

> حبيبتي بس ثلاث ايام امتحاناتهم؟؟؟؟ وينفع اشترك هلا في الانترنت ؟؟؟
> وتسلم ايدك عالجدول


اه بس ثلاث ايام 
بالنسبة للاشتراك بالخدمة اعتقد بينفع عادى انتى خدى الفورم من عندهم وعبيه وابعتيه تانى يوم وهم فى خلال كم يوم بيبعتولك مع ابنك ظرف فيه الباص وورد واليوزر نيم 
واى سوال انا فى الخدمة

----------


## mony11

مدارس الشويفات الدولية
الإخوة الزملاء:
سيكون امتحان منتصف الفصل الأول للعام الدراسي 2011/ 2012 للروضة الأولى Kg.1خلال الأسبوع السادس وللروضة الثانية Kg. 2خلال الأسبوع الرابع والخامس . وستكون المادة المقررة كالآتي:-

الروضة الأولى KGI

قراءة وكتابة وإملاء  أ / ب / ت.
الأرقام  ۱ ، ۲ . 
الأشكال  الدائرة والمثلث . 
الألوان  الأحمر / الأزرق .

 الروضة الثانية KG 2

قراءة وكتابة	 أ / ب / ت . 
** الأحرف مع الفتحة والمد بالألف بالإضافة إلى الكلمات المطلوبة على الأحرف 
حسب كتاب التدريبات.
الأرقام  ۱  ۳
الأشكال	 الدائرة / المثلث .
الألوان  الأبيض / الأسود / الأزرق .

المطلوب للقراءة والكتابة : 
أ - ب - ت - با - تا – بابا- بات – تاب - باب.


نفس اللى نازل فى الموقع عملت لكم بست وكوبى

----------


## هيادي

> اه بس ثلاث ايام 
> بالنسبة للاشتراك بالخدمة اعتقد بينفع عادى انتى خدى الفورم من عندهم وعبيه وابعتيه تانى يوم وهم فى خلال كم يوم بيبعتولك مع ابنك ظرف فيه الباص وورد واليوزر نيم 
> واى سوال انا فى الخدمة


تسلم ايديكي ياحبيبتي كلك ذوق اظن الامهات رح يستفيدوا كتير من الجدول اللي نسختيه. الف شكر
عندي سؤال حبيبتي انه فيني اجيب طلب النت من موقعهم عالانترنت ولا لازم اروح اجيبه من عندهم. 
وتسلمي مرة تانية

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

زين ماشاءالله صاروا يعلنون عن امتحانات الكي جي
لما كانوا عيالي بالكي جي ماكانوا يقولون لنا. يلا زين الحمدلله المدرسه صارت تطور من نفسها و للاحسن ان شاءالله.

----------


## مها جميرا

توني ادري انه على النت ينزلون جدول او مواعيد امتحانات الكي جي ..

عيل لاازم اشترك .. 


الله يوفقكم و يوفق عيالكم

----------


## هيادي

بنات مبارح قريت كمان خبر في الجريدة انه كمان بنت توفت في السعودية في باص المدرسة. 
ياربي كانها القصص هاي زادت شو هالاهمال. الله يرحمها ويصبر اهلها. 
انشغل بالي ومن الصبح اتصلت عالمدرسة سألتهم اذا هم يشيكون الباصات طبعا قالولي انهم بيشيكوها الشوفير والمساعدة اللي معه والله اكيد ماحيقولوا مابيشيكوها وسألتهم اذا غاب طفل عن المدرسة اذا بيخبروا اهله قالولي ايه بس انا اظن انه في اخت هون يمكن مها الجميرا قالت انه ابنها غاب اسبوع وماحدا اتصل فيها. شو رايكم بنات شو لازم نعمل. لازم كلنا نتفق نروح المدرسة ونأكد عليهم موضوعين. الاول تشييك الباص والثاني اتصالهم في حالة الغياب. لازم كلنا نتحرك عشان بعرفوا انه الموضوع جدي مو لعبة. 
الله يحفظ اولادي واولادكم من كل شر ومكروه.

----------


## mony11

> تسلم ايديكي ياحبيبتي كلك ذوق اظن الامهات رح يستفيدوا كتير من الجدول اللي نسختيه. الف شكر
> عندي سؤال حبيبتي انه فيني اجيب طلب النت من موقعهم عالانترنت ولا لازم اروح اجيبه من عندهم. 
> وتسلمي مرة تانية


والله اختى هيادى ما عندى فكرة اذا ينفع من موقعهم ولا لازم تروحى لان اناى زوجى راح جاب الطلب وعباه ووداه تانى يوم انتى معليش شوفى يوم تكونى فاضيه فيه وروحى الصبح وتانى يوم ودى الطلب وممكن تتصلى عليهم تساليهم اذا بينفع من النت ولا لازم اجى

----------


## mony11

> زين ماشاءالله صاروا يعلنون عن امتحانات الكي جي
> لما كانوا عيالي بالكي جي ماكانوا يقولون لنا. يلا زين الحمدلله المدرسه صارت تطور من نفسها و للاحسن ان شاءالله.


صح كلامك اختى طيبة ناس كثير عيالهم فى المدرسة من الكجى قالو المدرسة فى تطور اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يارب بالفايدة لعيالنا ياااارب

----------


## mony11

> بنات مبارح قريت كمان خبر في الجريدة انه كمان بنت توفت في السعودية في باص المدرسة. 
> ياربي كانها القصص هاي زادت شو هالاهمال. الله يرحمها ويصبر اهلها. 
> انشغل بالي ومن الصبح اتصلت عالمدرسة سألتهم اذا هم يشيكون الباصات طبعا قالولي انهم بيشيكوها الشوفير والمساعدة اللي معه والله اكيد ماحيقولوا مابيشيكوها وسألتهم اذا غاب طفل عن المدرسة اذا بيخبروا اهله قالولي ايه بس انا اظن انه في اخت هون يمكن مها الجميرا قالت انه ابنها غاب اسبوع وماحدا اتصل فيها. شو رايكم بنات شو لازم نعمل. لازم كلنا نتفق نروح المدرسة ونأكد عليهم موضوعين. الاول تشييك الباص والثاني اتصالهم في حالة الغياب. لازم كلنا نتحرك عشان بعرفوا انه الموضوع جدي مو لعبة. 
> الله يحفظ اولادي واولادكم من كل شر ومكروه.


الله يرحمها ويصبر اهلها يا قلبى عليها يارب احفظ اطفالنا ياااارب وارعاهم بعينك التى لا تنام اعتقد ما بيتصلو اذا طفل غاب انا جارتى بنتها كجى 1 غابت يومين سالتها المدرسة اتصلو عليكم قالت لى لا والدها هو اللى اتصل على المدرسة خبرهم بغياب بنتو 
صح مهم جدا ان المدرسة تتصل فى حال اذا الطفل غااااب

----------


## مها جميرا

> بنات مبارح قريت كمان خبر في الجريدة انه كمان بنت توفت في السعودية في باص المدرسة. 
> ياربي كانها القصص هاي زادت شو هالاهمال. الله يرحمها ويصبر اهلها. 
> انشغل بالي ومن الصبح اتصلت عالمدرسة سألتهم اذا هم يشيكون الباصات طبعا قالولي انهم بيشيكوها الشوفير والمساعدة اللي معه والله اكيد ماحيقولوا مابيشيكوها وسألتهم اذا غاب طفل عن المدرسة اذا بيخبروا اهله قالولي ايه بس انا اظن انه في اخت هون يمكن مها الجميرا قالت انه ابنها غاب اسبوع وماحدا اتصل فيها. شو رايكم بنات شو لازم نعمل. لازم كلنا نتفق نروح المدرسة ونأكد عليهم موضوعين. الاول تشييك الباص والثاني اتصالهم في حالة الغياب. لازم كلنا نتحرك عشان بعرفوا انه الموضوع جدي مو لعبة. 
> الله يحفظ اولادي واولادكم من كل شر ومكروه.




هلا ..
اختي اذا غاب الطفل ..المدرسة تتصل بولي الامر . 

عموما في الايام اللي غابها ولدي كانو يتصلون يسالون عن سبب الغياب .. بس يوم الخميس اللي فات غاب لانه الحرارة رجعت له .. و ما اتصلو ..!!

صح المفروض ناكد عليهم من هالناحية اختي هيادي .

----------


## هيادي

> هلا ..
> اختي اذا غاب الطفل ..المدرسة تتصل بولي الامر . 
> 
> عموما في الايام اللي غابها ولدي كانو يتصلون يسالون عن سبب الغياب .. بس يوم الخميس اللي فات غاب لانه الحرارة رجعت له .. و ما اتصلو ..!!
> 
> صح المفروض ناكد عليهم من هالناحية اختي هيادي .


الف سلامة عليه. حبيبتي شيكي معهم موضوع المكيف. ممكن ابنك بياخد برد منه
خبريهم لا يخفضوا الحرارة كتير.

----------


## mony11

زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه جدا من موقف حصل مع ابنى فى الكلاس من استاذو ابنى جالس جمب ولد كثير الحركة والكلام فى حصة الانجليزى الولد كلم ابنى رد عليه ابنى قالو ما تكلمنى التفت المدرس شاف ابنى بيرد عليه افتكر انو ابنى اللى بيتكلم راح اخد كتاب ابنى وراح رماه على الارض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ راح مسكين حبيبى وطى على الارض وجاب كتابو وقالو اذا عايز تتكلم اطلع بره هل هذا تصرف مظبوط من معلم تربوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والولد زعلااااااان وكان طول اليوم يبكى قالى انا ما اتكلمت هو ما صدقنى ورمالى الكتاب على الارض قدام كل اصحابى 
كان ردة فعلنا ان والده اتصل بسسسسسرعه على مسؤول الشكاووووى وقالو اللى صار انزعج جداااااا وقالو مستحيل يصير زى كده تصرف فى المدرسة قالو هذا اللى صار قالو انا بنادى الولد واتكلم معاه عشان ما يتاثر بتصرف الاستاذ لالن تصرفو غلط مليون بالميه 
وانا الى الان مضايقه من التصرف المفروض يكون فى اسلوب احسن من كده وبعدين مهما الطفل سوى فى الاخير اسمو طفل وليه اهل انك ممكن ترجع لهم ومليون طريقه واسلوب فى التعامل غير انك تهزا طفل بهذه الصوره وسط زملائو 
احنا نربى ونعلم ونقوم فى اطفالنا وتعابانيين معاهم ويجى مدرس بتصرف يهدم كل اللى الاهل تعبانيين فيه 
اذا ما نلوم على الاطفال لما يتصرفو تصرفات غير سلوكية وهما شايفين قدوتهم قدامهم بيرتكبو نفس الغلط 
حبيت احكى يمكن ارتاح شوي

----------


## هيادي

> زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه جدا من موقف حصل مع ابنى فى الكلاس من استاذو ابنى جالس جمب ولد كثير الحركة والكلام فى حصة الانجليزى الولد كلم ابنى رد عليه ابنى قالو ما تكلمنى التفت المدرس شاف ابنى بيرد عليه افتكر انو ابنى اللى بيتكلم راح اخد كتاب ابنى وراح رماه على الارض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ راح مسكين حبيبى وطى على الارض وجاب كتابو وقالو اذا عايز تتكلم اطلع بره هل هذا تصرف مظبوط من معلم تربوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والولد زعلااااااان وكان طول اليوم يبكى قالى انا ما اتكلمت هو ما صدقنى ورمالى الكتاب على الارض قدام كل اصحابى 
> كان ردة فعلنا ان والده اتصل بسسسسسرعه على مسؤول الشكاووووى وقالو اللى صار انزعج جداااااا وقالو مستحيل يصير زى كده تصرف فى المدرسة قالو هذا اللى صار قالو انا بنادى الولد واتكلم معاه عشان ما يتاثر بتصرف الاستاذ لالن تصرفو غلط مليون بالميه 
> وانا الى الان مضايقه من التصرف المفروض يكون فى اسلوب احسن من كده وبعدين مهما الل سوى فى الاخير اسمو طفل وليه اهل انك ممكن ترجع لهم ومليون طريقه واسلوب فى التعامل غير انك تهزا طفل بهذه الصوره وسط زملائو 
> احنا نربى ونعلم ونقوم فى اطفالنا وتعابانيين معاهم ويجى مدرس بتصرف يهدم كل اللى الاهل تعبانيين فيه 
> اذا ما نلوم على الاطفال لما يتصرفو تصرفات غير سلوكية وهما شايفين قدوتهم قدامهم بيرتكبو نفس الغلط 
> حبيت احكى يمكن ارتاح شوي


معليه حبيبتي ماتضايقي حالك التصرف غلط مية في المية لكن اللي حصل حصل وزعلك مابيغير شي
انا رايي تروحي المدرسة شخصيا انتي او ابوه عشان المسؤول ياخد انطباع انه الموضوع عندكم مو صغير ومايكرره بالاضافة لان لازم المدرس يلاقي طريقة زي ما زعل الولد قدان رفقاته يراضيه ويعوض غلطه
ممكن يسال ابنك سؤال قدام الطلاب وابنك يجاوب عليه ويخلي الطلاب كلهم يصفقوله. انا رايي لازم يعوض عن تصرفه عشان الولد نفسيته ترتاح

هدا رايي والله وحطيت حالي محلك وولدي محل ولدك. هدا اللي ارضاه لابني ولاغير

----------


## mony11

> معليه حبيبتي ماتضايقي حالك التصرف غلط مية في المية لكن اللي حصل حصل وزعلك مابيغير شي
> انا رايي تروحي المدرسة شخصيا انتي او ابوه عشان المسؤول ياخد انطباع انه الموضوع عندكم مو صغير ومايكرره بالاضافة لان لازم المدرس يلاقي طريقة زي ما زعل الولد قدان رفقاته يراضيه ويعوض غلطه
> ممكن يسال ابنك سؤال قدام الطلاب وابنك يجاوب عليه ويخلي الطلاب كلهم يصفقوله. انا رايي لازم يعوض عن تصرفه عشان الولد نفسيته ترتاح
> 
> هدا رايي والله وحطيت حالي محلك وولدي محل ولدك. هدا اللي ارضاه لابني ولاغير


حبيبتى الله يريح قلبك يارب فعلا ابنى جاء من المدرسة وقالى نادانى مسؤول الشكاوى واخدو عند ال aqc وقالت له احكى اللى حصل حكالها كلو وهى كتبت كل اللى قالو وقالت ليه روح ودى الورقد دى عند السوبر فايزر ووداها اخدت الورقه وعلقتها على باب الصف بس واجى المدرس نفسو اللى رمالو الكتاب وقالو روح اعد مكانك ما عرفت الورقه ايش مكتوب فيها ولا شو الاجراء اللى اتبعوه مع المدرس بس ابنى قالى كان معاى ولد تانى من نفس صفى عند المشرف ولما طلعنا بره الولد قالو انا السبب اللى خليت المدرس يتعصب عليك لانو فى الاول كان متعصب مني انا 
ما بعرف ايش راح يصير بكرة المهم ان نوعا ما ابنى مبسوط اليوم قالى عشان هما عرفو انو انا ما عملت حاجه غلط 
يارب احفظ اطفالنا واهديهم وطمنا بالنا عليهم يااااااارب 
فعلا فكره حلوة انو زى ما احرجو قدام زملائو انو يراضيه برضو ا دى ابسط حاجه ممكن يعملها المدرس

----------


## mony11

استلمنا امس اول ريبورت زعلت على بعض الدرجات لان دا مش مستوى ابنى بس بشد حيلى معاه الامتحان الجاى حسيت السبب ان المدرسة جديدة عليه اختلاف فى كل شيئ اساتذة واصدقاء ومنهج الله المستعان يارب رحمتك ولطفك علينا يارب وقوينا يارب على تربية اطفالنا ورعايتهم يارب واجعلهم قرة عين لنا ياااارب

----------


## amalghaleb

انا معاكم اولادي اربعه في مدرسه الشويفات فرع الشارقه ياريت نتعاون

----------


## amalghaleb

اللي عندها اسئله امتحانات الكات الاول والثاني لمرحله جريد3 للترم الاول والتاني والتالت بلييييييييييييييييز تساعدني يعني ممكن تكون بتصور الامتحانات اول باول ومحتفظه فيهم من السنه الماضيه

----------


## amalghaleb

بليييييييييييييييزززززززز مين عندها نسخ عن امتحانات الكات الاول والثاني للترم الاول والتاني والثالث لجريد 3 في مدرسه الشويفات الشارقه ..لكل المواد او بعضها مو مشكله ارجو الرد يا بنات ساعدوني

----------


## هيادي

حبيبتي mony11
معليه شوي شوي بيتحسن مستواه ولا تنسي المدرسة الجديدة عالطفل لازم شوية وقت ليتعود عليها وعلى نظامها
بس ابني مابعتوا معه ولا ريبورت هو كي جي ون 
ياترى هم مابيعتوا شي الهم

----------


## هيادي

بنات عندي سؤال كتير معم وبيهم كتير مننا
انا بنتي مواليد 29 سبتمبر 2009
ممكن يقبلوها في الشويفات السنة الجاية كي جي ون؟؟؟؟؟
والسؤال الثاني اذا بدي اعمللها استثناء عشان العمر ، كم شهر من العمر يشمل يعني قصدي لحد اي مواليد اي شهر ممكن يعملوا استثناء. هل يشمل مواليد شهر نوفمبر 2009
ياريت تردولي 
والف شكر

----------


## mony11

> اللي عندها اسئله امتحانات الكات الاول والثاني لمرحله جريد3 للترم الاول والتاني والتالت بلييييييييييييييييز تساعدني يعني ممكن تكون بتصور الامتحانات اول باول ومحتفظه فيهم من السنه الماضيه


حبيبتى انا طبعتهم من الموقع عندى رياضيات وانجليزى وكمبيوتر فقط الكات الاول فقط

----------


## mony11

> حبيبتي mony11
> معليه شوي شوي بيتحسن مستواه ولا تنسي المدرسة الجديدة عالطفل لازم شوية وقت ليتعود عليها وعلى نظامها
> بس ابني مابعتوا معه ولا ريبورت هو كي جي ون 
> ياترى هم مابيعتوا شي الهم


حبيبتى هيادى اعتقد اليوم اول يوم لامتحان كجى وان فرع خليفة 
أ جارتى بنتها اليوم امتحانها وكل خميس بيبعتو معاها اوراق عملها طيلة الاسبوع بس والله حبيبتى ما عندى علم اذا كانو بيبعتو ريبورت للكجى ولا لا ياريت الامهات اللى اطفالهم فى الكجى يساعدونا

----------


## mony11

> بنات عندي سؤال كتير معم وبيهم كتير مننا
> انا بنتي مواليد 29 سبتمبر 2009
> ممكن يقبلوها في الشويفات السنة الجاية كي جي ون؟؟؟؟؟
> والسؤال الثاني اذا بدي اعمللها استثناء عشان العمر ، كم شهر من العمر يشمل يعني قصدي لحد اي مواليد اي شهر ممكن يعملوا استثناء. هل يشمل مواليد شهر نوفمبر 2009
> ياريت تردولي 
> والف شكر


سبحان الله حبيبتى انا برضو ابنى مواليد 27 سبتمبر بس هو 2010 وافكر فى نفس الموضوع لان لو رفضو قبوله بيكون كجى 1 4 سنين سمعت ان الوزارة تعطى استثناء اقصى شيئ شهر واحد انا بيكون بس اصفر من سن الدخول 12 يوم ياريت اللى عندها فكرة تساعدنا واللى عندها طفل عمره صغير وسمحوا له بالاستثناء فعلا والله موضوع مهم جداااااااااااا

----------


## amalghaleb

> حبيبتى انا طبعتهم من الموقع عندى رياضيات وانجليزى وكمبيوتر فقط الكات الاول فقط


عزيزتي 

mony11 شكرا كتير على الرد بس انا اقصد الاوراق امتحانات الاولاد اللي يبعثونها مع الريبورت لجريد 3 السنه الماضيه لكل المواد يكونوا مدبسينهم مع بعض مع التقريراللي فيه العلامات..

----------


## mony11

> عزيزتي 
> 
> mony11 شكرا كتير على الرد بس انا اقصد الاوراق امتحانات الاولاد اللي يبعثونها مع الريبورت لجريد 3 السنه الماضيه لكل المواد يكونوا مدبسينهم مع بعض مع التقريراللي فيه العلامات..


ايوة انا عندى حبيبتى صورتهم قبل لا ارسلهم مع الريبورت لعلى وعسى استفيد منهم بس انا حبيبتى ابنى فرع ابوظبى مدينة خليفه أ واللى عرفتو من كلامك ان ولدك فرع الشارقه كيف ارسلهم لك

----------


## هيادي

> سبحان الله حبيبتى انا برضو ابنى مواليد 27 سبتمبر بس هو 2010 وافكر فى نفس الموضوع لان لو رفضو قبوله بيكون كجى 1 4 سنين سمعت ان الوزارة تعطى استثناء اقصى شيئ شهر واحد انا بيكون بس اصفر من سن الدخول 12 يوم ياريت اللى عندها فكرة تساعدنا واللى عندها طفل عمره صغير وسمحوا له بالاستثناء فعلا والله موضوع مهم جداااااااااااا


حبيبتي بطمنك وابشرك اليوم حكيت مع المدرسة وسألتهم ان بنتي مواليد 29 سبتمبر قالولي تنقبل السنة الجاية
يعني ولدك بينقبل السنة اللي بعدها ان شاء الله


حبيبتي اسئلة امتحانات السنوات السابقة اذا عندك كيف ممكن تعطيني ياهم 
سواء كي جي ون او تو او كل الجريدات اكون ممنوتك.

----------


## mony11

> حبيبتي بطمنك وابشرك اليوم حكيت مع المدرسة وسألتهم ان بنتي مواليد 29 سبتمبر قالولي تنقبل السنة الجاية
> يعني ولدك بينقبل السنة اللي بعدها ان شاء الله
> 
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر بس اعتقد بعد ما نجيب الاستثناء من الوزارة ولا المدرسة هم اللى بيطالبو الوزارة بستثناء يارب هون وسهل يارب
> 
> 
> حبيبتي اسئلة امتحانات السنوات السابقة اذا عندك كيف ممكن تعطيني ياهم 
> سواء كي جي ون او تو او كل الجريدات اكون ممنوتك.


حبيبتى انا بس عندى امتحانات cat 1 للترم الاول للصف الثالت انا صورتهم لما بعتوهم يوم الخميس ودى امتحانات ابنى لو عايزاهم انا تحت امرررك

----------


## amalghaleb

السلام عليكم.. خواتي مين صور امتحانات cat1 لجريد 4 بليييييز اللي صورتهم تساعدني وتبعتلي نسخه انا احتاجهم كمرجع ... انا اقصد للامتحان اللي كان قبل اسبوعين واخدوا اوراقه مع الريبورت يوم الخميس... بليييز اتمنى احد اجد عنه الجواب ويساعدني

----------


## mony11

> السلام عليكم.. خواتي مين صور امتحانات cat1 لجريد 4 بليييييز اللي صورتهم تساعدني وتبعتلي نسخه انا احتاجهم كمرجع ... انا اقصد للامتحان اللي كان قبل اسبوعين واخدوا اوراقه مع الريبورت يوم الخميس... بليييز اتمنى احد اجد عنه الجواب ويساعدني


بس استفسار حبيبتى امتحان cat 2 راح يدخل كمان معاه cat 1 ولا امتحان كات 2 دروس ثانية غير اللى حددوها فى كات 1 لان انا ابنى اول سنه فى الشويفات ولسه النظام جديد علينا

----------


## mony11

لو سمحتوا مين اقدر الاقى عندها امتحان cat 2 لجريد 3 الترم الاول ياريت اللى عندها تساعدنى

----------


## amalghaleb

> بس استفسار حبيبتى امتحان cat 2 راح يدخل كمان معاه cat 1 ولا امتحان كات 2 دروس ثانية غير اللى حددوها فى كات 1 لان انا ابنى اول سنه ويفات ولسه النظام جديد علينا



عزيزتي اكيد هيه ماده اخرى بس عند الفاينل راح يجمعوا ماده امتحان الكات الاول مع التانيوالترم التاني نفس الاول كا ت اول وتاني وبعدين فاينل وهكذا

----------


## amalghaleb

> لو سمحتوا مين اقدر الاقى عندها امتحان cat 2 لجريد 3 الترم الاول ياريت اللى عندها تساعدنى


اكيد خواتي انا عندي نفس الطلب وياريت تساعدونا اللي عندها نسخ عن الامتحانات لجريد 3 السنه الماضيه ياريت تساعدنا والله يجزاها خير..........

----------


## mony11

> عزيزتي اكيد هيه ماده اخرى بس عند الفاينل راح يجمعوا ماده امتحان الكات الاول مع التانيوالترم التاني نفس الاول كا ت اول وتاني وبعدين فاينل وهكذا


اللى فهمتو من كلامك ان كل امتحان كات لحالو بس فى امتحان الفاينل راح يكون شامل الكات الاول والثانى

----------


## amalghaleb

خواتي رجاء المساعده بلييييييييييز اللي عندها نسخه عن امتحانات الكات الاول لهذا العام لجريد 4 ياريت تبعتلي نسخه انا بحاجه لهم كتير ضروري والله .... وكمان اوراق امتحانات للكاتز لجريد 3 السنه الماضيه 
بللللللللللللللللليز ياريت الاقي عند احد الجواب وتريحوني...

----------


## ashash

موفقات ^_^

----------


## mony11

السلام عليكم 
اليوم استلمنا جدول امتحان كات 2 الله المستعان 
لو سمحتو ا اللى عندها اسءله امتحان كات 2 جريد 3 الترم الاول للسنة الماضيه يا ريت ترسلهم لى وتساعدنا لانى فى امس الحاجه ليهم 
الله يجزاكم خير يااااااااارب ويوفق عيالكم يارب

----------


## mony11

ياريت حد يساعدنا فى نماذج الامتحانات للصف الثالث كات2

----------


## mony11

كيفكم اخواتى بالنسبة للصف الثالث 
بس عندى استفسار فى جدول الامتحان اللى بعتوه للكات 2 
فى مادة الجرامر المقرر chapter 4 تمام بس ايه المقصود ب s 1.1-201 اعتقد سكشن بس من اى كتاب ولا قصدهم ان شابتر 4 داخل فيه السكاشن دى

----------


## amalghaleb

اختي طيبه الكويتيه الله يخليكي ساعدينا اذا عنك اوراق امتحانات لجريد 3 الفصل الاول الكات الثاني تساعدينااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله يحفظ اولادك

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

خواتي انا اذكر السنه اللي طافت وحده من الخوات ويانا بالمنتدى دزت لي امتحانات جريد 3. بشوفهم عندي ولا لأ.

----------


## amalghaleb

يارب تلاقيهم الله يجزيك عنا كل خير..

----------


## mony11

ياريت اختى طيبة تلاقيهم والله احنا فى امس الحاجه لهم الله يجزاكى خيرررررر

----------


## amalghaleb

اللهم يسر لي امري...اللهم يسر ولا تعسر..ان مع العسر يسرا.. ان مع العسر يسرا

----------


## amalghaleb

سبحان الله الذي لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم...

----------


## mony11

السلام عليكم 
معقوووول مافى اى حد عندو امتحان كات 2 للصف الثالث 
يارب هون علينا يارب ووفقنا لما تحب وترضاه

----------


## mryo0om

خواتي الغاليات اريد اوراق امتحانات قريد 2

ضروري الغاليات

----------


## mryo0om

اتريا الرد

----------


## ashash

الله يوفقكم ^_^

----------


## mony11

اليوم اول يوم امتحان cat2 يارب هونها على اطفالنا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ام ريماني

> كيفكم اخواتى بالنسبة للصف الثالث 
> بس عندى استفسار فى جدول الامتحان اللى بعتوه للكات 2 
> فى مادة الجرامر المقرر chapter 4 تمام بس ايه المقصود ب s 1.1-201 اعتقد سكشن بس من اى كتاب ولا قصدهم ان شابتر 4 داخل فيه السكاشن دى


قصدهم
chapter 4 كلها داخله بالاضافة الى s 1.1-201 وهم عبارة عم الصفحات الاولي

من الوحد الاولي

----------


## mony11

> قصدهم
> chapter 4 كلها داخله بالاضافة الى s 1.1-201 وهم عبارة عم الصفحات الاولي
> 
> من الوحد الاولي


شكرررررا اختى على التوضيح 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## mony11

كل عام وانتن بالف خير يارب ينعاد عليكم دايما بالخيرودوم فرحانين بعيالنا يارب

----------


## mony11

لا اله الانت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## هيادي

كيفكم ياحلوات وكيف كيجهاتكم

----------


## mony11

كيفك اختى هيادى وكيف ابنك الله يحفظه يارب 
الله المستعان امتحان الفاينل على الابواب هونها ويسرها ياااارب

----------


## هيادي

> كيفك اختى هيادى وكيف ابنك الله يحفظه يارب 
> الله المستعان امتحان الفاينل على الابواب هونها ويسرها ياااارب


الحمدلله حبيبتي. بس زاعجني انه مابيحكيلي شي مع انه بيعرف يحكيلي
كل يوم بساله شو عملتوا بالمدرسة وشو علمتك المس ومع مين لعبت. بيغير الموضوع ولا يجاوبني بشي
ومن فترة كنت حاسسته مزعوج واحاول اساله ولايجاوب بيحاول يتهرب ويحكي بشي تاني
حبيبتي انتي قبلي مسجلة اولادك بالمدرسة الك عليها اي ملاحظات؟؟؟

----------


## mony11

> الحمدلله حبيبتي. بس زاعجني انه مابيحكيلي شي مع انه بيعرف يحكيلي
> كل يوم بساله شو عملتوا بالمدرسة وشو علمتك المس ومع مين لعبت. بيغير الموضوع ولا يجاوبني بشي
> ومن فترة كنت حاسسته مزعوج واحاول اساله ولايجاوب بيحاول يتهرب ويحكي بشي تاني
> حبيبتي انتي قبلي مسجلة اولادك بالمدرسة الك عليها اي ملاحظات؟؟؟


معليش حبيبتى لسه صغنون انتى اتركيه لحالو لما هو يجى يحكيلك الاطفال على حسب مزاجهم ما تقلقى عليه وانا والله ابنى السنه دى اول سنه فى الشويفات هو صف ثالث وكان قبل فى مدرسة تانيه بس الشويفات فرق شاسع بينها وبين مدرستو السابقه من حيث الاهتمام والتعليم والمعامله الحمد لله مافى اى ملاحظات غير بس الدوام الطويل ودى مقدور عليها الحمد لله ربنا يعينا على تربية ابنائنا تربية يرضى بها عنا يارب ويحفظ اطفالنا يارب

----------


## أم مييد

> الحمدلله حبيبتي. بس زاعجني انه مابيحكيلي شي مع انه بيعرف يحكيلي
> كل يوم بساله شو عملتوا بالمدرسة وشو علمتك المس ومع مين لعبت. بيغير الموضوع ولا يجاوبني بشي
> ومن فترة كنت حاسسته مزعوج واحاول اساله ولايجاوب بيحاول يتهرب ويحكي بشي تاني
> حبيبتي انتي قبلي مسجلة اولادك بالمدرسة الك عليها اي ملاحظات؟؟؟



لا تحاتين حبوبه 
ولدي نفس ولدج ما يقول ول يرمس شو يدرسون ولا شو سوى 
وكله يتهرب ويقولي ماما لا تساليني ما اعرف


بس وااااااااااايد قوة لغته الانجليزيه 
صح. ما يرمس عندي بس اسمعه يوم يكلم الخدامه او اي شخص ثاني ما يعرف عربي 

وسالت اكثر من ام كلهم يقولون لي جي عيالهم ما يرمسون شو يسوون في المدرسه 



بس شكلي الاسبوع الياي بسوي موعد وبروح اسال عنه

----------


## حلم صيفي

هلا خواتي 

حتى انا عندي نفس المشكلة .. بنتي ابدا ما تخبرني شو تسوي ابداااااااااا 

تعبت منها .. بس كل يوم لما اخذها من المدرسه اسأل مدرستها عنها وتخبرني كل شي 

شو نسوي عيالنا مزاجيين بشكل >< الله يعين على هالجيل

----------


## مها جميرا

> الحمدلله حبيبتي. بس زاعجني انه مابيحكيلي شي مع انه بيعرف يحكيلي
> كل يوم بساله شو عملتوا بالمدرسة وشو علمتك المس ومع مين لعبت. بيغير الموضوع ولا يجاوبني بشي
> ومن فترة كنت حاسسته مزعوج واحاول اساله ولايجاوب بيحاول يتهرب ويحكي بشي تاني
> حبيبتي انتي قبلي مسجلة اولادك بالمدرسة الك عليها اي ملاحظات؟؟؟




اختي هيادي نفس الشي ولدي .. ما يتكلم يوم اساله و يركض و يلعب و و احيانا يرد بس مش الرد اللي انا ابغيه .. :12 (8): 

حتى لو ابغي اراجع له مايقعد .. مب قادرة اسيطر عليه و اقعده .. مع اني مرتبة كل ال sheet و الاوراق اللي تنبعث يوم الخميس في ملف .. و ابغي اراجع له بس ما يلتزم و يبغي يشخط على الاوراق ..

المهم يوم الاربعاء كان عندي موعد مع السوبرفايزر للكيجي ون .. و ناقشتها في عدة امور .. 

تطمنت عليه و على اوضاعه ..

----------


## عنوود

بنات بخبركم انا وايد مضايقه ولدي من اسبوعين يوم ايب الاوراق اخر الاسبوع ما كاتب غير في ورقه او رقتين وضايقة ليش هم ما يهتمو ويخلوه يكتب وليش ما يتصلون على ويخبروني اذ في ولدي مشكله
وبعدين كل ما اتصل وابي اكلم مس رولا ايقولون مشغوله وهي بترد وبتكلمج ويخاص الدوام ومحد يرد يتصل فيني . وما احس ولدي جمع شي لا في الارقام ولا الوان وحتي حروف بالانجليزي . حد يعاني نفس مشكلتي . والله يخليكم اذ عرفتو متي بيعطوهم امتحانات خبروني لاني وفي شو يعطوهم بالضبظ .وانا ما اقدر اسير مدرسه لاني توني مربيه وصعب علي اروح اسال عنه

----------


## alreem123

هلا خواتي شحالكن .. بغيت اسالكن اّذا حد عنده اختبارات للجريد 1 اطرشلي ضروري عندهم اختبارات هالاسبوع

----------


## هيادي

حبيباتي كلكم شكرا عردودكم 
موني ومها جميرا وام مييد

انا خايفة يكون شي زاعجه في المدرسة ولايسترجي يحكي اذا عارف انه غلط
بسالكم المساعدات تبعهم كويسات وفهمانات ولا اخلاقهم تعيسة
هل ممكن يؤذوا الاولاد باي طريقة او يتحرشوهم او شي

كمان بسالكم اي وحدة عندها خبر عن تدريبات الحرايق لاسمح الله
اليوم سمعت عن حريق مدرسة جدة وكتير انقهرت الله يتلطف بالجميع وانشغل بالي
ياترى في الشويفات يعملولهم تدريبات التصرف بهيك حالات الله يبعد عنهم كل شر يارب ويحميلنا اياهم يارب

----------


## هيادي

حبيبتي عنوود
وانا كمان ابني في البداية كانت كتابته كويسة ولكن هلا كتير تعيسة حتا اللي كان يكتبه حلو بطل يكتبه ومابعرف ليه يمكن عشان كترت الحروف عليهم
بس اللغة فعلا كويسة ابني طول ماهو قاعد يبرطم بالانكليزي شي افهمه وشي لا وصار يحكي اخته الاصغر منه بالانكليزي هههههه لازم يجنسوهم.

----------


## هيادي

> هلا خواتي 
> 
> حتى انا عندي نفس المشكلة .. بنتي ابدا ما تخبرني شو تسوي ابداااااااااا 
> 
> تعبت منها .. بس كل يوم لما اخذها من المدرسه اسأل مدرستها عنها وتخبرني كل شي 
> 
> شو نسوي عيالنا مزاجيين بشكل >< الله يعين على هالجيل


حبيبتي كيف تسالي مدرستها ماهو مايخلونا نوصلهم الفصل وبالتالي مانشوف المدرسة.

----------


## هيادي

بنات اي حدا عنده خبر اذا يوم الاحد عطلة. لان ثبت ان راس السنة الهجرية يوم الاحد بدل يوم السبت. 
المفروض الاحد عطلة بس لهلا مابين خبر. عندكم فكرة عن الموضوع.

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

هالمدرسه زينة ؟

----------


## mony11

> بنات اي حدا عنده خبر اذا يوم الاحد عطلة. لان ثبت ان راس السنة الهجرية يوم الاحد بدل يوم السبت. 
> المفروض الاحد عطلة بس لهلا مابين خبر. عندكم فكرة عن الموضوع.


لا والله حبيبتى لسه مافى اى خبر ياريت يكون الاحد عطله الواحد يكثف جهده بالدراسة خلاص الامتحانتت على الابواب يارب هونها علينا يارب وسهلها على اطفالنا يارب العالمين

----------


## mony11

> هالمدرسه زينة ؟


ما عليها كلام الحمد لله بس الدراسة قوووووووووووية فيها

----------


## ghadeer1

اخواتي الي ابناءكم في كي جي ون 
خبروني كيف النظام يعني لعب والا يوصلكم شي يتعلموه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في عربي ودين عندهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بنتي بمدرسة راك الانجليزية بس ما في اي عربي ودين عندهم 
بانتظار ردودكم

----------


## هيادي

> اخواتي الي ابناءكم في كي جي ون 
> خبروني كيف النظام يعني لعب والا يوصلكم شي يتعلموه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> في عربي ودين عندهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بنتي بمدرسة راك الانجليزية بس ما في اي عربي ودين عندهم 
> بانتظار ردودكم


حبيبتي مافي عندهم لعب واكتيفيتيز زي كي. جي ون في غير مدارس. 
داخلين عالاطفال بقوة من اولها. صاروا عند حرف k بالانكليزي
الانكليزي اقوى شي يأتي بالدرجة الاولى 
ثم العربي بالدرجة التانية واضعف شي الدين

انا ابني طول النهار بيبرطم بالانكليزي وصار يعرف كلمات كتيرة ماشاء الله
اما العربي لساهم عند حرف الجيم والكلمات اقل بكتير 
واما الدين : نبيي محمد. ولد في مكة وصلى الله وبارك. كتر الله خيرهم ولا كلمة زيادة.

----------


## هيادي

بنات يوم الخميس عطلة. بعتوا ورقة في شنطة الاطافيل. 
بس حبيت اخبركم عشان اللي ماانتبهت. 
وكل عام وانتو بألف خير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية والعيد الوطني لدولة الامارات الحبيبة.

----------


## أم شيخوو123

,واااااايد زينه هذي المدرسه

----------


## أم مارية7

السلام عليكم 
أنا ابني KG2 في أبوظبي وبعتوا مع الأطفال ورقة الإجازة إن يوم الخميس إجازة بس في ورقة جات معها طلبوا فيها ثياب PE وونشاطه وطالبين ورقة صحية تسلم باليد يوم الأحد بس أنا مافهمت لأنه ابني كل اسبوع عنده مسبح شو يعني PE أرجوا الإفادة

----------


## أم ريموه

للرفففع

----------


## الوردة الجورية

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا ابني KG2 في أبوظبي وبعتوا مع الأطفال ورقة الإجازة إن يوم الخميس إجازة بس في ورقة جات معها طلبوا فيها ثياب PE وونشاطه وطالبين ورقة صحية تسلم باليد يوم الأحد بس أنا مافهمت لأنه ابني كل اسبوع عنده مسبح شو يعني PE أرجوا الإفادة


ملابس الرياضة

----------


## هيادي

بنات عندي سؤالين للمشتركات بخدمة النت

اول شي في شي اخبار عن مواعيد امتحانات كي جي ون 
لان اعتقد المفروض قبل عطلتهم النصفية مفروض في امتحانات ولا شو رايكم. 


التاني انا اشتركت في النت ولكن مااعرف كيف اطلع المعلومات اللي بدي ياها عن مستوى ابني وعن تاريخ الامتحانات وكل موة يعطيني سكيدجول الصفوف التانية

وسلمتوا

----------


## أم مارية7

السلام عليكم 
يابنات لو حد يخبرنا عن موعد الإجازة الترم الأول في مدارس بدأت إجازتها ، إجازة عيالنا متى تبداء ؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الاجازه ان شاءالله تبدي تاريخ15 من ديسمبر و تخلص 7 يناير

----------


## وردة العشاق

مرحباً اختي طيبة بغيت أسالج ليش يعلمونهم في العربي يكتبون بخط الرقعة أحس ما شي فائدة منه المفروض يعلمونهم بخط النسخ و خاصة في بداية عمرهم اصلا لو اشترينا اي كتاب مستحيل تحصلينه بخط الرقعة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> مرحباً اختي طيبة بغيت أسالج ليش يعلمونهم في العربي يكتبون بخط الرقعة أحس ما شي فائدة منه المفروض يعلمونهم بخط النسخ و خاصة في بداية عمرهم اصلا لو اشترينا اي كتاب مستحيل تحصلينه بخط الرقعة


هلا والله اختي وردة العشاق
صج ما ادري ليش جذي, و عيالي مرات يقهروني لما اكتب لهم شي يقولون لي غلط ماما جذي. فاعلمهم انه جذي صح و اللي انتوا متعلمينه بالمدرسه صح و انتوا اختاروا اللي اسهل لكم في الكتابه. و طبعا اهمه يختارون الطريقه اللي متعلمينها في المدرسه.

بشروا خواتي كلكم اشلون استعداداتكم للامتحانات؟؟ 
الحمدلله انا بديت من الاسبوع اللي طاف بالدين و القراءه و الاملاء للعربي و الانجليزي. اما باجي المواد قبلها بيوم كافي. و الله يوفق الجميع يارب.

----------


## mony11

بكرة امتحان الفاينل الله المستعان وبالتوفيق لكل اطفالنا ياااااارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام عليكم
كيف الحال خواتي؟ اشلون النفسيه بعد الامتحانات؟؟
بلشنا اجازه و بدت حنة العيال على الطلعه و الروحه لكل مكان.
شنو جدولكم لاجازة عيالكم؟؟

----------


## ليندااااا

*اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْتَ رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ اليك
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه*

----------


## small

الله يوفق عيالكم يارب

----------


## مها جميرا

:55 (1): اجازة سعيدة للجميع ان شاء الله :55 (1):  



 :13 (37):  :13 (37):  :13 (37):

----------


## mony11

ها بششششششششششششرو كيف النتايج الله يفرح قلوبنا ياااارب

----------


## مها جميرا

نحن يبنا التايم كارد لولدي.. 

و دفعنا القسط الاخير ..

----------


## احتاجك..

اببببببببببيييبب

----------


## هيادي

> نحن يبنا التايم كارد لولدي.. 
> 
> و دفعنا القسط الاخير ..


حبيبتي شو هي التايم كارد ولأي صف؟؟قصدك ريبورت الفصل الاول؟؟

----------


## mony11

> نحن يبنا التايم كارد لولدي.. 
> 
> و دفعنا القسط الاخير ..


عفوا اختى ايش هو التايم كارد قصدك الريبورت ولا ايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مها جميرا

> حبيبتي شو هي التايم كارد ولأي صف؟؟قصدك ريبورت الفصل الاول؟؟


سوووري اقصد الريبورت كارد .. 

مش التايم كارد ههههههه .  :Big Grin:

----------


## حلم صيفي

ليش ما عطوا بنتي ريبورت كارد ؟؟؟؟ ولا ما يعطون الكي جي 1 ؟؟؟؟

----------


## naggwa

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## khimat_alemarat

خواتي بليز ساعدوني 
ولدي في جريد 1 و عنده امتحان هاند ريتينج (انجليزي)
والكتاب شكلها المدرسة ما عطنهم الكتاب 
اذا ممكن تخبروني الحروف و الكلمات الكتاب من 38 الى 44

----------


## amalghaleb

خواتي مين عندها اوراق امتحاناتcat1للترم التاني لجريد 3 .. السنه الماضيه
ارجو من خواتي المساعده وجزاكم الله خير..

----------


## naggwa

بدى اعر ف sports day
باكر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لجريد 2

----------


## وردة العشاق

بغيت اعرف خواتي كيف نظامهم في الجريد ١ يعني يعطونهم واجبات ويرجعون تدرسونهم في البيت ولا يخلصون كل شي في المدرسة ??

----------


## عطوف

ارجوكم اللي عيالها في الشويفات وساكانه في راس الخيمة وبالتحديد في السيح او البريرات
اتكلمنى ع الخاص ارجوكم محتاجه مساعده الله لايهينكم

----------


## عطوف

اللي عندها امتحانات لجريد 4 كلها اطرشها لي بليز 
خاصه الماث والريدنج

----------


## 2oka

اختي الغاليه انا بنتي في kg1 و اعطوها report بتاع الترم الاول اللي بيحدد مستواها في كل مادة و مدي استعابها و سلوكها في الفصل و لو ماجلكيش هذا ال report ممكن تروحي الاداره و هيدهولك هناك ارجو اني اكون افدتك ....... معليش ده اول تعليق ليه في الموقع علشان انا لسه مسجله من كام يوم فقط ,, بس ماشاء الله عليه موقع متمييييييييييييييييييييييز فعلا  :12 (42):

----------


## 2oka

> ليش ما عطوا بنتي ريبورت كارد ؟؟؟؟ ولا ما يعطون الكي جي 1 ؟؟؟؟



اختي الغاليه انا بنتي في kg1 و اعطوها report بتاع الترم الاول اللي بيحدد مستواها في كل مادة و مدي استعابها و سلوكها في الفصل و لو ماجلكيش هذا ال report ممكن تروحي الاداره و هيدهولك هناك ارجو اني اكون افدتك ....... معليش ده اول تعليق ليه في الموقع علشان انا لسه مسجله من كام يوم فقط ,, بس ماشاء الله عليه موقع متمييييييييييييييييييييييز فعلا

----------


## noor77

أنا انشالله بروح سجل بنتي بكيجي2 انشالله انشالله تنقبل

----------


## 2oka

> أنا انشالله بروح سجل بنتي بكيجي2 انشالله انشالله تنقبل


ان شاء الله يقبلوها و تبقي مع بنتي في kg2 السنه الجايه  :12 (5):

----------


## حلم صيفي

ليش هم فتحوا باب التسجيل ؟؟؟؟؟

طيب ليش ما خبرونا ؟؟؟؟

انا اليوم وحدة خبرتني انهم طلبوا بنتها للانترفيو من اكتر من اسبوع ..... 

معقوووووووووووووول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا بنتي كي جي 1 وما حد خبرني مع اني انا اللي اوديها واييبها ><
وناوية اسجل اخوها معاها 

والله عصبت كيف ما يخبرون الاهالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## انا وقلبي

بنات متى يبدى التسجيل في الشويفات حق السنه اليايه 
واللي تعرف رسوم كوجي 1 يا ريت تقولي مع باص وبدون باص

----------


## يمنات



----------


## nada777

بنات الشارقة هل بدا التسجيل لشويفات الشارقة للطلاب الجدد؟ و هل بلشو يقابلو الطلاب الي قدموا طلبات و شو هي الاسئلة الي يسئلوها للاولاد الي بدهم يسجلو كي جي 2

----------


## يمنات



----------


## انا وقلبي

بنات متى يبدأ التسجيل في الشويفات ضروري ردن عليه أخاف يفوتني التسجيل

----------


## Romanove



----------


## M.M.A

احينه اعتقد اخر الايام لاني انا مسجله ولدي وكان التسجيل 1_ فبراير 
او اخر 3 وقالولي بيردون عليه اخر 3 اذا قبلوه

----------


## nada777

> بنات الشارقة هل بدا التسجيل لشويفات الشارقة للطلاب الجدد؟ و هل بلشو يقابلو الطلاب الي قدموا طلبات و شو هي الاسئلة الي يسئلوها للاولاد الي بدهم يسجلو كي جي 2


وينكم بنات ما حد جاوبني

----------


## nice world 20

موفقات صبايا  :Smile:

----------


## يمنات



----------


## الأنتيكة

مرحبااا

التسجيل بدا في شهر فبراير وكانوا مطرشين اوراق مع الطلاب عن مواعيد التسجيل

اما بالنسبة لاسئلة المقابلة ماعندي فكرة بصراحة

----------


## يمنات



----------


## noor77

أنا سجلت بنتي ب 16 فبرلير و قالولي رح يبدو يتصلو بشهر 3 و للحين ما حد اتصل فيني
انشالله يتصلون بخاطري دخل بنتي الشويفات انشالله خير

----------


## قارورة العسل

السلام عليكم ياريت تعرفوني مدرسه الشويفات لها فرع بالشارقه ؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ملكان

بالتوفيج يااارب

----------


## mony11

> السلام عليكم ياريت تعرفوني مدرسه الشويفات لها فرع بالشارقه ؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


نعم لها فرع بالشارقه

----------


## نمشا

اللي تعرف عن مقابلة كي جي ون في الشويفات خليفة أ بليز تخبرنا

----------


## M.M.A

> اللي تعرف عن مقابلة كي جي ون في الشويفات خليفة أ بليز تخبرنا


مرحبا الغاليه أنا من اسبوع مقابلين ولدي والحمد الله بعد ٣ايام ردو عليه انه مقبول 
وبخصوص المقابله يسألون الطفل عن الألوان والعد والأشكال. يعطونهم العاب تعليميه مثل الفراولة شو لونها وجيه. شي بسيط يعني.

----------


## lamisnail

انا سجلت بنتي في شويفات خليفة أ و انا ساكنة في ابوظبي بس شوفيات ابوظبي ماحصلت مكان بنتي في grade بس ابغى مساعدة ابغى ادشها في الباص بس وايد غالي 5500 حد بيعرف موصلات متعاقدة مع المدارس يرجى المساعدة ، 1

----------


## يمنات



----------


## umm yaman

السلام عليكم..... انا ان شاء الله سجلت اولادي في شويفات العين للسنة الدراسية القادمة . بس عندي مشكلة في المواصلات. من منطقة الهيلي للمدرسة وبالعكس... حابة اعرف لو في كمان حد منكم اولاده في الشويفات وساكن في الهيلي يمكن نقدر نتفق مع حد زي باص صغير مثلا يودي الاولاد ويرجعهم ... انا بصراحة كلمت سائق باص صغير وقال لي انو محتاج عدد اكبر من الطلاب عشان يقدر يجيب باص للهيلي.

----------


## يمنات

تمت المراجعه

----------


## whitepearl

السلام عليكم 

اريد اسجل عيالي السنة اليايه في مدرسة الشويفات اللي في العين، واريد اعطيهم المنهج من اول السنه مع مدرسة خاصة علشان يكونون على نفس مستوى المدرسة ، فاللي عندها كتب صف ثاني ورابع واوراق المراجعة اباهن 
اللي عندها ومب محتاجتهن اطرش لي على الخاص

----------


## عكس قانونهـ

اخر يوم تسجيل الشويفاات متى ..؟

----------


## يمنات



----------


## mony11

من اسبوع ولد فى الصف الخامس بفرع خليفه فى البريك الاول اخذ حجر وضرب فيه ابنى فى وجهه والى الان المدرسه لم تتخذ اى اجراء او عقاب لهذا الطالب مع ان الولد لا بعمر ابنى ولا صفه اكبر ابنى 
وكل يوم الدرسه تماطل بحكم ان هذا الاسبوع اسبوع امتحانات وخلصت الامتحانات وما سوى اى شيى 
ايش ممكن احنا نسوى كاهل

----------


## يمنات



----------


## ام السنافي

خواتى ربي يسعد مساكن بكل خير
حبيت منكن خدمة صغيره منو تعرف مدرسة من الشويفات للماث جريد 8،ياليت تدلنى عليها.
جزاكن الله خير

----------


## يمنات



----------


## yasso.m

فين المدرسة دي في ابو ظبي ومصروفاتها كام لkg1وايه منهاجها

----------


## أم شيخوو123

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً }

----------


## أسـومـهـ

بنات اللي عيالهم في شويفات 


احاول ادش الموقع ابا اطبع اشيا مب قادره ... في حد يواجه هالمشكله والا بس انا

----------


## mony11

> بنات اللي عيالهم في شويفات 
> 
> 
> احاول ادش الموقع ابا اطبع اشيا مب قادره ... في حد يواجه هالمشكله والا بس انا


لا اختى الموقع تمام يطبع مافى مشكله

----------


## أسـومـهـ

مشكورة

----------


## nice world 20

موفقات اخواتي

----------


## يمنات



----------


## mony11

لو سمحتو من عندها عيال صف رابع كنت حابه اعرف هل مادة ams للصف الرابع لكل المواد زى العلوم والانجليزى وباقى المواد لان ال aqc قالت للصف الرابع ams لكل المواد

----------


## mamat khalid

السلام عليكم
بالصف الرابع ال ams راح يكون للعربي و mathو English . باقي المواد مثل العلوم والكمبوتر وغيرهم مالهم.

----------


## ام ريون

انا سجلت بنتي كي جي 2
فشويفات راس الخيمه وخذو عني مبلغ 750
وقابلتها المعلمه سالتها عن الارقام من1الي 10
وسالتها عن الالوان وكم عمرج وبس

وقالولي عقب تعالي ادفعي القسط الاول 5900

من غير الملابس والكتب ..

وااايد متردده فها المدرسه وما اعرف احد ويا بنتي لانها كانت فحضانه ودرست قبل عمرها كي جي 1 وكي جي 2
والسنه اليايه بشويفات بخايها كي جي 2 عشان تمشي ويا اللي بسنها 

وقالولي الملابس نص ثمانيه قلتلهم بتتصلةن تلفون يعني قالت لا نحن بلغناج اللحين @[email protected]
المهم اذ في وحده عيالها بشويفات راس الخيمه تفيييدني بليييز

----------


## whitepearl

السلام عليكم 

أبا كتب صف ثاني ورابع لأني أبا ادرس عيالي فيها وأبا أدرسهم المنهج من اول السنه علشان اذا سو لهم امتحان تحديد مستوى يعدون 
واذا في أوراق عمل وامتحانات يكون زين 
اللي عندها اطرش لي على الخاص وبعطيها نص قيمه الكتب

----------


## mony11

لو تكرمتم كنت ابغى استفسر عن جدول الامتحان للصف الثالث لان ولدى هذى اول سنه فى المدرسه وما اعرف وفى اشياء مو مفهومه ماده الفوكاب المفردات مطرشين قائمه بالمفردات مكتوب ان 80 بالمئه منها و20 بالمئه من اللى اخذوه خلال الترم الثالث هم اخدو خلال هذا الترم قصه روبن هود وجاك اخذوها من اسبوع وخلصوها هل قصدهم ب 20 بالمئه قصه روبن هود كلها مفرداتها وجاك كلها مفرداتها يعنى الدكشنرى كامل ولا كيف واتصل عليهم عشان اخد موعد مع ال aqc ما حد يرد يا ريت تسعادينى اختى 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام السنافي

انا عندى كتب صف رابع وسابع..بنصف السعر الى يبا يطرشلي على الخاص!

----------


## مهاري2007

هلا وغلا

كل عام وانتم بخير يارب :12: 

وووووووووينكم العام الدراسي :25:  بداء وانتم ووووووووووووووووووين

----------


## الأنتيكة

مرحبااا

نداء عاجل للاخت طيبة الكويتية

ماعليج امر فرغي صندوق الرسايل لاني اطرش لج ويوصلني مسج انه فللل عندج

----------


## ayesha79

هلا خواتي حد عنده امتحانات الشويفات الاول والخامس ردو عليه بليزززز

----------


## um 3ammar

كل عام وانتم بخير..ابنى السنه بجريد 2 و اول مره بياخد الساينس و ما فى كتاب للكومبريهنشن اذا فى حد مازال عنده اوراق امتحانات الصف التانى ..و ممكن يرسلها لى , يكون جزاها الله خيرا

----------


## تسنيم2

للرفع

----------


## حلمي الأمومة

اختي ام ريون شخبارج ؟ 
وشخبار بنتج ويا الروضة 
اختي بعد سجلت بنتها تقول مستأنسة بس الدوام طويل 
بنت اختي كي جي ون سي

----------


## ملاك ad

هلا 
بنات فين روضة الشويفات في بوظبي وشو المناطق التابعه لها وكم مدرسة في الصف

----------


## دانتيل

للرفع ..

----------


## nice world 20

الله بوفق اولادنا اجمعين يارب

----------


## umkhalid999

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عجبتني اخواتي فكرة التجمع يجزيكم الله خير

انا خليت ولدي بشويفات البحرين KG1 وصار له مداوم تقريبا اسبوعين ونص, بس للحين يبكي ويقول لي انت وايد تتأخرين علي (يقصد دوامهم طويل), هل واجهتكم هالمشكلة مع عيالكم والى متى بتنتهي  :24:

----------


## ام راشـد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> عجبتني اخواتي فكرة التجمع يجزيكم الله خير
> 
> انا خليت ولدي بشويفات البحرين KG1 وصار له مداوم تقريبا اسبوعين ونص, بس للحين يبكي ويقول لي انت وايد تتأخرين علي (يقصد دوامهم طويل), هل واجهتكم هالمشكلة مع عيالكم والى متى بتنتهي


اختي خليه ينام من وقت عشان يشبع وما يتعب من طول الدوام يعني ينام 8 يكون احسن وان شاء الله بيتعود

----------


## mony11

لو سمحتم لى صديقه ولدها صف اول تسال عن الكتب يكونو مع الولد ولا يخلونها فى المدرسه لان ابنها بس معاه كتابين والباقى فى المدرسه وهل لهم امتحانات cat زى باقى الصفوف

----------


## ام السنافي

> لو سمحتم لى صديقه ولدها صف اول تسال عن الكتب يكونو مع الولد ولا يخلونها فى المدرسه لان ابنها بس معاه كتابين والباقى فى المدرسه وهل لهم امتحانات cat زى باقى الصفوف


هلا اختي..
بعض المدرسات ترسل الكتب مع الطالب في حاله تعليم الطالب في بيت،ونعم يمتحون كات1 الى هو بيبدا من 24-9 وبالتوفيق..

----------


## nada777

لسلام عليكم بنات
انا ابني ب kg2شويفات الشارقة لما سئلت المدرسة قالتلي انه ما فيه دراسة بالبيت بس ممن كام يوم ابني جايبلي كتاب reading و storyوالله ما عارفة شو اعمل فيهم ادرسو منهم و الا هدول للمدرسه؟!! و كمان كل يوم يروح ابني مضروب من الاولاد و لله قلبي يتقطع عليه و اقوله الي يضربك اضربه او احكي للمدرسه و ما يقبل بس يقولي انه المعلمة تزعل مني وما بعرف شو اساوي و حكيت مع المدرسه و غيرت مكانه بس كمان ابني بستحي يقولها شو اعملة من خبراتكم مع اولادكم

----------


## huda2011

ممكن تشترى كتاب اللغة الانجليزية والرياضايات ويعاد عليهم فى البيت لتاكيد الحروف والكلمات التابعة لها وتوصيل الكلمات بالصورة.

----------


## mony11

موفقين جميعا يارب

----------


## mony11

لو سمحتم مين عندها امتحانات جريد 4 ضرورى جزاها الله الف خير

----------


## حلم صيفي

انا بنتي كي جي 2 وابني كي جي 1 يعني ما اقدر اساعدك ياليت باقي الحريم يساعدوج ..

بس انا بسال الكي جي 2 ما عندهم امتحانات cat 1 اظن هيك اسمها ^^

طيب اذا عندهم معقول ما يخبرون الاهل ؟؟؟؟ 

مشكلتي ولدت من اسبوعين وما بقدر اوصل الاولاد للمدرسة منشان هيك ابعتهم بالباص .... 

ولا الامتحانات بس من جريد 1 واكتر ...؟؟؟؟؟

ياليت حدا يعطيني معلومات ..

----------


## umkhalid999

> اختي خليه ينام من وقت عشان يشبع وما يتعب من طول الدوام يعني ينام 8 يكون احسن وان شاء الله بيتعود


شكرا عزيزتي ام راشد على النصيحة, والحمدلله بدأ ولدي يتعود على المدرسة
أخيرا  :5:

----------


## UmMyKids

السلام عليكم.

أم خالد انا بعد ولدي في KG1 شويفات البحرين الحمد الله وايد يحب المدرسة و مرتاح بس يكسر خاطري يخلص أنا في الدوام فسجلته في الباص و طول الباص ينام لين ما أرجع من الدوام على 6 هو نايم. يعني حسبت حساب كل شي الوظايف و دوامي و دوام زوجي إلا نومة الباص

----------


## umkhalid999

> السلام عليكم.
> 
> أم خالد انا بعد ولدي في KG1 شويفات البحرين الحمد الله وايد يحب المدرسة و مرتاح بس يكسر خاطري يخلص أنا في الدوام فسجلته في الباص و طول الباص ينام لين ما أرجع من الدوام على 6 هو نايم. يعني حسبت حساب كل شي الوظايف و دوامي و دوام زوجي إلا نومة الباص


هلا فيك UmMyKids اعتقد مسألة تنظيم نوم عيالنا هي مسالة وقت وتعود
انا ولدي من قبل كان متعود يسهر, والحين شوي شوي احاول آجدم (آبكر) من موعد نومه
والحمدلله البارحة نام الساعة ثمان ونص :34:  اعتبره انجاز!
واهم شي انه ماينام العصر عشان يدوخ وينام من بكير

الا بسألك سؤال عزيزتي UmMyKids ولدك في اي صف
أنا ولدي ب KG1 E

----------


## UmMyKids

ولدي في KG1 G
المشكلة ما أقدر أتحكم في نومة الباص العصر. 
و لما والدتي تقعده من النوم يكون مزاجه مأساة يظل يصيح لين ما أرجع.
عشان جذي الوالده الله يحفظها تخليه نايم اريح لها و له و لكل اللي في البيت ههههههههههههههه.
و بالغصب ينام على 10 انا ابي أتخلص من نومة الباص

----------


## mony11

اختى امتحانات الكات من الصف الاول وفوق بس اعتقد الكجى عندهم امتحانت دوريه

----------


## *أم فارس*

بنات بسالكم 

في مرحلة بري كيجي ف شويفات الشارجة ؟

----------


## امانييي

ولدي ف شويفات كج2 الي ف مشرف

----------


## mony11

استفسار عن اللى عيالهم صف خامس امتحانات ams لصف خامس كم يوم فى الاسبوع وهل بيدخل الساينس كمان 
انا ولدى صف رابع 3 مرات فى الاسبوع انجليزى كل فروعه عربى ماث

----------


## جريئة

بالتوفيج خواتي

----------


## تسنيم2

بالتوفيق

----------


## naggwa

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## أم زمرده

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## mony11

استفسار عن اللى عيالهم صف خامس امتحانات ams لصف خامس كم يوم فى الاسبوع وهل بيدخل الساينس كمان 
انا ولدى صف رابع 3 مرات فى الاسبوع انجليزى كل فروعه عربى ماث

----------


## فراشه الحقل

الله يعين بدات امتحانات cat1 للفصل الثاني

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

خواتي العزيزات

اللي محتايه مدرسة خصوصي لكل المواد تراسلني عالخاص

اعرف وحدة ممتازة 

وربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## mony11

لو تكرمتم مين عيالها صف رابع ياريت ترسل لى موضوع الرايتنج todds room/ والموضوع الثانى park
بس يكون الميس هى اللى كاتباه ومصحح لان مدرسة ولى ما كتبتهم وقالت انتو اكتبوه لحالكم والامتحان بعد بكره 
ياريت تساعدونى

----------


## ASDFR

الله يوفق عليالكم في المدرسة
انا سجلت بنتي kg1 في الشويفات وسوولها المقابلة والحمد الله قبلوها 
الحين باقي بنتي الثانية بتكون gr1 بعدهم ماسوولها المقابلة وانا خايفه أنهم يساألونها اسئلة صعبه وماتنقبل 
فالي تعرف شو اسئلة المقابلة لقريد 1 تساعدني بليز  :34:

----------


## aryaaaaam

أرجوكم أفيدوني .....

السلام عليكم ، الي بنتها او ولدها في مدرسة الشويفات ......أرجوكم ابي تجاربكم مع عيالكم، بنتي في جريد 2 و أنا دخلتها في الشويفات من جريد 1 و قبل كانت في كي جي ون في الحكومه و يوم كنت ابي اسجلها كي جي 2 في الشويفات قالولي سنها يدخلها جريد 1 و سمعت كلامهم. يعني البنت نطت من كي جي ون الى جريد ون . هي زينه في كل المواد و ما شاءالله عليها هي ذكيه و شاطره في كل المواد الا الرياضيات و هالسنه العلوم . درجاتها يا في الثمانين يا في الستين يعني ساعه فوق و ساعه تحت . المشكله انه في البيت تعرف تحل و تعرف طريقة الحل بس هي من النوع الي يستعجل في الحل و المسؤول لاحظ هالشي. الحين أنا دخلتها سبيشل كلاس للماث، و الله يعين . بس ياريت الي عياله يواجهون صعوبات يخبروني كيف تعاملوا مع هالصعوبات و الي يعرف عن كلاسات السبيشل هل هي تفيد و لا لا . و السموحه

----------


## ام*الحلا*

رفع ... بنات سؤال الشويفات ما فيها بري كي جي ؟؟

----------


## بنت رفيعه

مرحبااا مااميز 
انا عندي بنوته تدرس حاليا فالحضانه و عمرها 3 و8 شهور و ان شالله انا حابه ادخلها الشويفات بس ابغي ادخلها للكي جي 2 مش 1 ﻻنها عباره تدرس مثل الكي جي 1 فالحضانه ما شالله تعرف كل شي 
فشو تعتقدون هل راح يقبلونا للكي جي 2 وﻻ ﻻزم تدرس في مدرسه للكي جي 1 .!!!

----------


## فيافي العمر

ممكن اعرف شو الشي المميز في مدارس الشويفات. أنا توقعت انها من أحسن المدارس وللأسف بعد تقييم مجلس ابوظبي للتعليم لمدارس الشويفات في العين وأبوظبي، حطوها في الدرجة ج وهذا يعني ان المدرسة بحاجة الى تحسين كبير.وهذا الشي اللي خلاني أتردد وأفكر مئة مرة في أني ادخل عيالي الشويفات.

----------


## mony11

لو سكحتم من عندها احد من عيالها فى جريد 5 عندى اسئلة فى مادة السوشال استدى ياريت حد يفيدنى

----------


## mony11

معقول مافى اى وحده عندها ابنها او بنتها فى جريد5

----------


## حرم الظآهري

انا محتاره بين مدرسة المدار والشويفات ف العين 
كيجيظ،

للي عندها خبره تفيدنا

----------


## أم مريــوم

وين مكانها في الشارجة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> لو سكحتم من عندها احد من عيالها فى جريد 5 عندى اسئلة فى مادة السوشال استدى ياريت حد يفيدنى


السلام عليكم اختي موني
ولدي بجريد 5 بشويفات, و الصغير 4. آمري شنو بغيتي؟؟

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> وين مكانها في الشارجة



الغالية بالصناعية شفتي منطقة حلوان تاخذين يسار من برج الياسمين او مركز الياسمين مقابل مدرسة الشعلة ...

----------


## fo0olh

مساء الخير 
كيف حالكم يا امهات 
انا عندي استفسار بخصوص مدرسه الشويفات انا ابني فيها من كي جي ون والحمدلله مستواه ممتاز الان هو في الصف الاول الابتدايي يعطونهم امتحان ams وعلاماته نازله فيه حبيت اعدل مستواه وازيد درجاته شو رايكم في المدرسه وشو في مدارس افضل منها في العين

----------


## ×العنود×

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## mony11

السلام عليكم اخواتى حبيب اسأل مين ابنها او بنتها فى جريد 5 كنت ابغى موضوع الانشاء العربي الكهرباء بس تكون الاستاذة هى اللى كتباه وكمان الرايتنج موضوع persuasive latter ويكون بعد الاستاذة هى اللى كتباه وشكرا

----------


## emeiy.kuwait

السلام عليكم بغيت استفسر منو بفرع ام القيوين وشو رايكم فيها خاصتا كي جي تو تنصحوني اسجل ولدي وكم الرسوم

----------


## ليدي ليين

up up tp

----------


## ghadeer1

مرحبا بنات لو سمحتو مدرسة الشويفات رأس الخيمة كيف وضعها وشو المشاكل الي بتواجهوها
انا حابة انقل بنتي بس مترددة

----------


## ليدي ليين

سلام عليكم...حبيت اعرف اي.معلومه عن شويفاات الشارجه

----------


## أم زمرده

*اللهم اغفر وارض عن كل عين بكت من خشيتك، وفاضت دموعها طمعًا في رحمتك*

----------


## hamoudmam

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

----------

